# 2015 Oils,Buttas,Grease,Lotions Pomades,Cremes Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Here We Go My Beautiful Ladies! What A Better Time to Get Our Oils, Buttas, Grease, Lotions, Pomades, Cremes On for 2015!

We Had a Great Challenge Last Year and I expect more of the Same From you Lovely Ladies.

*My Only Requirement(s) - Other than Post What You're Using is to ask *

_*Lurkers and Randoms to PLEASE Refrain from Posting as not to interrupt our Challenge.*_

If There are Random Questions Please use the SEARCH Feature provided by LHCF and Search the Forum for Answers that may help you.

If you participated in 2014, We want you back in 2015!

@Froreal3
@curlyhersheygirl
@Angelbean
@chebaby
@Rozlewis
@toaster
@Americka
@Nix08
@Beamodel
@divachyk
@Ms_CoCo37
@JJamiah
@xu93texas
@myfaithrising
@DarkJoy
@lovelycurls
@soulglo
@southerncitygirl
@JulietWhiskey
@EnExitStageLeft
@KhandiB
@IronButterfly
@sexypebbly
@BranwenRosewood
@oneastrocurlie
@DoDo
@Poohbear
@felic1
@MileHighDiva
@SEMO
@CodeRed
@SugarRush
@APrayer4Hair
@vmerie
@NappyNelle
@Barbara
@faithVA
@Brownie518
@Trini_Chutney
@myronnie
@lisanaturally
@Golden75
@ronie
@spacetygrss
@Imoan
@Lita
@lamaria211
@charmtreese
@Ltown
@Kindheart
@xxinsanexxchels
@SimJam
@MayaNatural
@SweetlyCurly
@cherry.a
@Harina
@jprayze
@Babygrowth
@An_gell
@beautyaddict1913
@lovestarr
@McQuay30
@NaturallyATLPCH
@MrsMe
@Jace032000
@Smiley79
@curlyTisME
@Beany
@nmartin20
@meka72
@Duchess007
@jenn132013
@sugaplum
@Jewell
@FelaShrine
@ChocolateTink
Bibliophile
@krikit96
@gn1g
@caliscurls
@Shay72
@hothair
@HalfNatural
@KinkyRN
@natural2008
@atlien11
@ThatJerseyGirl
@CrysMelis
@NicoleSelah


----------



## FelaShrine (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks girlie

Used Hairveda Almond Glaze on hair and got cornrows done.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!  Love my oils, pomades, creams, butters, and grease!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair  Thanks for the tag! I am currently using Liquid Gold Green Magic. I hope to get my hair redone soon! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. For the winter I'm primarily using butters to seal. I use oils for prepooing and HOT's. Currently the only creams I'm using is APB puddings and creams.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! Definitely loving my buttas this winter. Getting more into Pomades as well.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag girl! Whipped shea is my go-to sealant right now, and I'm still using an oil mix for rinses, prepooing, and as an add-in for clays, detanglers, etc. looking forward to next year!

Oil mix:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm back in!  I LCO, LBO, and LBB 2-3 times a week.  My top combinations are the following:


*LCOB* Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, & BSP
*LCO* SD WGBC, CDLS, & Nourish/GSO
*LCO* SD MSHM, MBB, & Nourish/GSO
*CBO* QB AOHC, OHHB, & GSO (Winter)
*CBO* QB BRBC, OHHB, & GSO (Summer)
*LCO*  BM Deja's Hair Milk, Luscious, & GSO

New to my stash are PBN, b.a.s.k, and MYHC, so I'll probably be post about those too

I believe one of the top keys to retention is LCOing,


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2014)

My goal is to run through this oils and buttas stash and reduce my little inventory by at least 50%. I can do this!! 

Oils for prepooing and mid-week scalp massaging
Butters for sealing
Cremes for moisturizing


----------



## veesweets (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in this year 
I need to keep track of what I'm using and what combinations work the best. 

I moisturized with a little bask palm tapioca this morning.


----------



## ronie (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes I am back. 
I need to get rid of all the oils in my stash that I am not using. My hair loves conditioners more than straight oils. So I will be adding them up to my DCers, leave ins, and moisturizers to use them up. I will leave some evco and argan oil on hands. 
Today's combo:
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 24, 2014)

Yay! Thanks for the tag!

I using buttercream-type products on my hair (variety of different items from Oyin, APB, Soultanicals, etc), followed JBCO on my ends and sealing with Oyin Whipped Pudding. I'm also oiling my scalp with Njoy oil. I hope to be consistent since my hair LOVES oils/butters!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!

I will be using a variety of butters, pomades, lotions, and creams. Front runners include Bekura, APB, Blue Roze Beauty, The Pomade Shop, and Bee Mine.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas! Great I'm in again!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Can I join? I've been using Jakeala's whipped Shea butter and the Amla Shea Parfait to seal my ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in for 2015


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

flyygirlll2

Glad To Have You!  Welcome.  :welcome3:

Come back & Tell us what you'll be using.

Duchess007

Thanks for Posting that mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Will be using:
Butters (assorted)
Grease (assorted)
Oils (assorted) Pure Cold Pressed and Oil Blends
Pomades
Cremes

Trying to desperately finish up some of these Lotions.  Will keep those purchases to a minimum in 2015.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in!

I LCO my hair length and LCOB my ends 3x week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Nightingale

It's Nice To Have You!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like to join. Right now I'm using grapeseed oil and more recently Oyin Handmade sugar berries pomade. I fell off with my oil mixes and I'd like to get back on track. This challenge is just what I need. And I want to get into making my own whipped butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

KinksAndInk

Glad To Have You Sis! 

Please feel free to share any recipes, tips, ideas with the Group.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have assorted oils, creams, and pomades I have to use.  Just to name a few oils...

Haitian Black Castor Oil
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Avocado Oil
Amla Oil
Rice Bran Oil
Batana Oil
My Oil blend I did a while back
Hask Monoi Oil
Hask Keratin Smoothing Oil
Paltas
Tarte Maracuja Oil
Argan Oil
Claudie's Montego Bay Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Used APB Leave in sealed with the butta in Coconut Lime Verbena


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Froreal3

How's That Apocalypse Butta' Stash comin' along?

*you know i lost it when i read that right?*


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2014)

^^ Chile, you don't even wanna see these buttas. Now that I got this APB. APB has it's own box in the closet. smdh

ETA: Just looked at the stash list and it seems I have 9 buttas and 4 greases in there. You know buttas take forever...I don't know why I did this to myself again this year. IDareT'sHair


----------



## Imoan (Dec 24, 2014)

Pomades, butters, oils, creams various venders, Thank u this will help me stay on my reggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Imoan

You got it Sis.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 24, 2014)

Used grapeseed oil to seal in my leave in, twisted with Camille Rose almond jai twisting butter, sealed that in with almond oil. After it all absorbed for a few minutes I rubbed some sugar berries pomade on the twists. Hoping for a soft fluffy twist out in the morning.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I just experimented and purchased KKNT and I love it. I only need a little.

I also use Crece Pelo Leave In. The deep conditioner is awesome.

In terms of oils, I use Wild Growth Hair Oil - the white and green bottle along with the Yellow moisturizing bottle.  I've received great growth & retention using both consistently.

Thank you for the tag, OP!

I still use my shea mix, so this will be it for now.  I think....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

ThatJerseyGirl

When you need to relax with a Newport 1-Hunnen & a Forty...stop on by!

Happy Holidays to You too Sis!


----------



## Lita (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in...

APB leave-ins & pomades
Mission Condition moisturizers & pomades
Jakekla butters moisturizers & pomades
She Scent It moisturizers
HH butters moisturizers pomades 
Shea Moisture moisturizers 
Blue Roze Beauty moisturizers
Happy Nappy butters moisturizers 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. I'm in.

I will be using a variety of butters, pomades, lotions, and creams. Right now I am really feeling butters by Marie Dean. I will post specifics details on what I am using each week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

used a couple dabs of: Mission:Condition HempAde


----------



## meka72 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in! I have an assortment of oils, butters, lotions, creams and pomades that I need to work through in 2015. I might add a few more oils to round out my collection but don't intend to buy anything else in 2015. 

I apply Liquid Gold growth oil to my scalp 2x a week. 

For the COB/P portion of LCOB/P, I just started using Oyin hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay and Oyin burnt sugar pomade. I'll use these 4-5 times a week. I really like this combo and will be using it at least for the next 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2014)

I sealed with grapeseed oil tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Of course I'm in again! I love Oils, Pomades & Buttas. I use a variety of products depending on my hair style, the weather, and how I'm feeling. I use oils for scalp massages, pre-poos, and deep conditioning, pomades for my edges and ends, and butters on the length of my hair.

Oils:
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hurry Up & Grow
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Oil
Hemp seed oil
Castor oil
Vatika oil

Pomades:
Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Pomade
SheScentIt Coconut Sorbet

Butters:
SheScentIt Seyani


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 24, 2014)

I would like to join, my goal is to work through all this mess in my closet and refrigerator.  Also to keep my hair better protected.
I also used grapeseed oil in my LCO method today
I am currently mini twisting my hair with bel nouvo coco castor pudding and sealing it in with afroveda hemp seed buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2014)

Daernyris

Absolutely...Glad to have you.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 25, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Gracias madame 

I'll be steaming in only soybean oil for my scalp as needed. Will post when I do it... the cold weather is coming up soon so January is a good month to start.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Dec 25, 2014)

I would like to join will use oils, butters, creams, and pomade mostly APB at least 4 times a week.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 25, 2014)

Count me back in.. I will continue to use castor oil, grape seed oil, Anita Grant's oils, Oyin burnt sugar pomade and whipped pudding, Hairveda's grape seed pomade and herbal cream(I have to force myself through this jar), hair dew, Shescentit's styling products, Soultanical's Knot sauce, Pura Body's Murmur Lotion, and Belle Butters(really good stuff). I'm sure Ive left some items off... I have so much stuff.  I will primary use the LOC method unless it is my weekly wash cycle. I'm thinking about pushing it every two weeks.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 25, 2014)

How do you all use APB's creams and puddings? I have several in my stash and I want to make sure that I'm using them correctly. I also have their leave in sprays. Please let me know, because I was thinking about passing them on to a family member.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 25, 2014)

I used jbco on scalp; SSI Tahitian leave in, Jakeala Hair Butter, and SSI Coriander fig balm.


----------



## ronie (Dec 25, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> How do you all use APB's creams and puddings? I have several in my stash and I want to make sure that I'm using them correctly. I also have their leave in sprays. Please let me know, because I was thinking about passing them on to a family member.


Nmattin20
I use the ayurvedic cream as a daily moisturizer. I know most of the ladies use the pudding as a leave in.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 25, 2014)

ronie said:


> Nmattin20 I use the ayurvedic cream as a daily moisturizer. I know most of the ladies use the pudding as a leave in.


  Thank you for your feedback. I think I have two jars of the Ayurvedic creams. I will pull those items out next.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> How do you all use APB's creams and puddings? I have several in my stash and I want to make sure that I'm using them correctly. I also have their leave in sprays. Please let me know, because I was thinking about passing them on to a family member.



I use them as directed. The hair creams I use as moisturizers on damp hair or on my dry twists. The leave in, I use to refresh and on wet hair. When I had the puddings, I used them as leave ins on wet hair and as refreshers.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 25, 2014)

Of course i am back with my ridiculously simple products...

Plain Jane is here for liiiiife!


----------



## DoDo (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm in it for 2015.

Took down my braids with OGX coconut milk serum.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 25, 2014)

Im in  have various oils and creams and butters that ill be using thru out the year that ill post as I use themn


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, I'd like to join. I just put my hair into mini twists using the L.C.O. method.

I used SheScentIt's Coco Creme Leave In Conditioner, Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Souffle Deep Quench Butter and Cream & Coco's Sweet Potato Glaze Tincture Oil.

Used Jakela Shea Amla Parfait in Raspberry on ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yesterday I used Jakeala Coconut Juice in clean cotton sealed by APB butta in clean cotton. I smell really clean, like freshly washed linens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

CeeLex33 cherryhair123

Welcome Divas!  Glad to have You


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

Will use Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin over my DC'er to Steam with.

After my Hair Dries, probably Claudie Iman Butter on Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

Ended up using: Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## veesweets (Dec 26, 2014)

Refreshed my braid out last night with purabody murumuru and oyin whipped pudding


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 26, 2014)

Going to layer soybean oil over light protein conditioner and aloe vera gel under a steamer for 15 minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2014)

Finger detangled with evoo


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 26, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Of course i am back with my ridiculously simple products...
> 
> Plain Jane is here for liiiiife!



DarkJoy What simple products do you use?


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 26, 2014)

Applied an Avocado Oil Prepoo this evening. Will wash out in the morning.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 26, 2014)

Sprayed my hair with Greg's juice, slathered can on Burnt Sugar Pomade and sealed with Boing ( Shea based product). I'm out of town, so I'm using what I have available.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 26, 2014)

I usually use sweet almond oil to seal in my hair and ends but right now I’m back to castor oil for my ends and they are very happy!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 26, 2014)

Spritzed APB marshmallow clouds 
Applied APB Ayurvedic cream 
Sealed APB green powerhouse oil & jakelea parfait


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 26, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair Dew mixed with distilled water and castor oil as a spritz to moisturize my celie braids and sealed with Jakeala's whipped Shea butter.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 27, 2014)

Used the LOC Method tonight: water, Belle Butter Whipped butter, DB Pumpkin Seed as a leave in and Hairveda's grape Seed pomade on my ends.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 27, 2014)

Sprayed my hair with very warm water, added Elasta QP olive oil & mango butter moisturizer, sealed with almond oil, then put it in chunky 2 strand twists, added more elasta qp to the ends then sealed all that in with Oyin sugar berries pomade. This combo makes my hair extremely soft. Definitely going to stay a main part of my 2015 regimen.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

I m&s with Jakeala Nappy Hair butter and my oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

Used: Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Blend on Scalp


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 27, 2014)

Used carols daughter black vanilla oil with my dc


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 27, 2014)

Moisturizing scalp with last bit of Hairitage Hydrations Sprout (RIP) and Liquid Gold Green Magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> *Moisturizing scalp with last bit of Hairitage Hydrations Sprout (RIP)*


 
@CeeLex33

I know. 

That was one of my HG's....


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2014)

APB Essentially Organic/Green Powerhouse on scalp, PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk on twists, sealed with APB Clean Cotton Butta.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 27, 2014)

Just CBB with QB AOHC, OHHB, and ABCDEFG Butta!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

I used SSI Tahitian leave In and Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait this AM.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2014)

Misted with water, sealed with SSI coconut sorbet and moisturized with APB blueberry cream.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

Prepooed with Jakeala parfait and LG oil in scalp. Oil rinsed with GSO and will later use APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil to seal after setting with Salerm21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

xu93texas

I finally ordered some Jakeala Nappy Hair.  I got: x1 in Peach Bellini and x1 in Pink Sugar.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 27, 2014)

Oiled scalp with Annabelle's Bergamot Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  I finally ordered some Jakeala Nappy Hair.  I got: x1 in Peach Bellini and x1 in Pink Sugar.



Let me know your thoughts. I really like it. It's not really a butter, but a thick cream. I just bought another 8oz in Peach Bellini.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oiled scalp with JBCO/PSO blend. 

M&S'ed with Ynobe products (aloe & green tea hair mist/hibiscus & marshmallow leave in/shea cream) with some badger argan oil layered between


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

xu93texas

Peach Bellini smells=


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2014)

bumping..............................


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Used APB Hair Cream, MHC Buttery Soy & SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer.


----------



## ronie (Dec 27, 2014)

PBN MMM and PBN cupuacu butter to braid my hair for a braid out. 
I wanted to do a twist and curl, but I want to show some length this weekend.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 27, 2014)

A question was accidentally posted in the 2013 butter and creme thread. The question was is there a less expensive alternative to Green Magic? I would like to know this also.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 27, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with APB Green Powerhouse oil in Cherry scent. This cherry scent is


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 27, 2014)

Spritzed APB marshmallow clouds 

Applied APB Ayurvedic cream 

Sealed APB green powerhouse oil & Jakeala Parfait


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Peach Bellini smells=



Yes, it smells delicious! My package arrived today and I got right into these products when I got home from work.


----------



## Lita (Dec 27, 2014)

After my wash & Dc,used APB blueberry leave in,APB hibiscus hair cream,APB ayurvedic pomade on scalp & APB not easily broken to seal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 28, 2014)

Used grape seed oil in my LCO method today


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in!

Today I used SSI Coconut Quench Moisturizer (sample) and oiled by scalp with APB Ayurvedic Oil then did a quick scalp massage.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in.

Oyin Hair Dew, Bekura, Palm Tapioca Hair Cream, and a smidgen of MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Barbara (Dec 28, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I'm in! *I have an assortment of oils, butters, lotions, creams and pomades that I need to work through in 2015.* *I might add a few more oils to round out my collection but don't intend to buy anything else in 2015. *
> 
> I apply Liquid Gold growth oil to my scalp 2x a week.
> 
> For the COB/P portion of LCOB/P, I just started using Oyin hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay and Oyin burnt sugar pomade. I'll use these 4-5 times a week. I really like this combo and will be using it at least for the next 6 weeks or so.


 
You're right. I have too much stuff, too.

I really need to use all of my products before buying anything; otherwise, they'll go bad . . . and I just can't afford to throw anything out. 

In the meantime, I just add new product names to my hair care list. My money can't be spent on non essentials anymore, but one item a year is okay, though.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 28, 2014)

Used its a 10 leave and the pomade shop sweet simplicity styler


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm in! 
I started using shea butter, jbco hair food, and burnt sugar pomade a few months ago and love what they have been doing for my hair. I plan to buy hairveda almond glaze as my last one. Heavy sealing works for me. All my mom used on my hair was water and grease when I was growing up and my hair was down my back.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2014)

How do you all usually wear your hair when using butters? My hair can get stiff sometimes so it usually stays in a bun or braid..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

PlainJane

Welcome.  Nice to Have You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

Used Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> How do you all usually wear your hair when using butters? My hair can get stiff sometimes so it usually stays in a bun or braid..



I'm finding that products with mango butter make  my hair extremely soft. The style depends on my mood and the season. Lately it's been buns and halo or milk maid twists. Summer it's normally a wash and go. Spring and fall it's twists outs. I need to learn more long lasting protective styles for when I don't want to be bothered with my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

NappyNelle

Here is the new Thread/Challenge.

Please post here.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 28, 2014)

felic1 said:


> A question was accidentally posted in the 2013 butter and creme thread. The question was is there a less expensive alternative to Green Magic? I would like to know this also.



I'm not sure if there is any cheaper product that compares to Green Magic consistently wise etc.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm joining!
I have a HUGE storage bin of oils, butters, creams, and pomades I'll be using....ok maybe it's two bins  

Some items/brands include: APB, Hairveda, Afroveda, Tropic Isle Living, Sunny Isle, Blue Roze Beauty, Jakaela, Mission Condition, Shea Terra Organics, Oyin, SSI, and others I know I'm forgetting at the moment. 

I'll post as I use.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 28, 2014)

Moisturized my mini twists with h2o, SheScentIt's Coco Creme Leave In, a little Liquid Gold's Whipped Marshmallow on the ends and sealed it all up with Mission Condition's Blueberry Star Glaze Oil- yum yum yum!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

rileypak

Great!  Welcome.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 28, 2014)

Mixed my Megatek mix and my LG oil into one big bottle because I'm greedy and tired of alternating. Will use every day or every other day.

Added Jakeala nappy butter and parfait to my ends yesterday because my set failed. I love this stuff.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 28, 2014)

Misted hair with water and applied oyin hair dew. Sealed with burnt sugar pomade. I need to commit to doing this twice a week.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 28, 2014)

Used jakeala, coffee balm, too waxy and thick for me.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 28, 2014)

Used oyin sugar berries


----------



## meka72 (Dec 28, 2014)

After I rinse my deep conditioner out, I'll M&S with ST kink drink (plus s-curl to the ends), OH hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay oil and OH burnt sugar pomade. I'll do this at least 4 times this week. 

I'll also alternate my prescription salve and LG sulfur growth oil applied to my scalp.


----------



## ms-gg (Dec 28, 2014)

As I am twisting cream is a hit for me. Bought a 2 Oz sample and my twists look good for this to be winter. Nice and shiny. Will commit to a 8 Oz jar next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

ms-gg

Hey Lady!  Are you joining us this year?

If so, we are glad to have you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Spritzed and sealed with APB Clean Cotton butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

@Froreal3

I feel like I'm haulin' Buttas for the Apocalypse too.

Just all Butta'ed up.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 28, 2014)

Sealed along my entire hair length with Oyin Whipped Pudding  after my DC.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I feel like I'm haulin' Buttas for the Apocalypse too.
> 
> Just all Butta'ed up.




IDareT'sHair there's just something so soothing about slathering butter all over from head to toe!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3

There are some really good Buttas out there.


----------



## Nylund (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd like to join 

I'll be using a variety of products, but my favorites are:

Oils: Keravada Fenugreek, Henna (I hauled in the fall when the 8oz bottles were on sale for $8.99, plus LHCF discount); Castor oil (OTC and Jamaican)

Pomades: Oyin Burnt Sugar

Lotions/ Cremes: Annabelle's Perfect Blends; Oyin Hair Dew

Butters: Bobeam Hair Moisturizer (shea butter, cocoa butter and almond oil blend); LACE Natural Amazon butter

Looking forward to trying the Jakeala hemp parfait, nappy butter, silky oil and Soultanicals Knot Sauce chilling in my refrigerator.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

Nylund

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Glad to have You!  

Nice List!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 28, 2014)

I applied APB Green Tea Oil to my scalp as I DC'ed and did some flat twist with QB AHTB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

Bibliophile

Hey Girlie Please post here!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2014)

Twisted my hair up with MHC type 4 hair creme. Need to buy a few more during the next sale. I really like this butter.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh I forgot I massaged in a little safflower oil with essential oils. Very soothing to my scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bibliophile
> 
> Hey Girlie Please post here!



Thanks IDareT'sHair
I was still in the old thread 

I twisted freshly washed hair with:
Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
AfroVeda Cocoalatte Moisture Mask
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy
SheaMoisture Three Butters Utility Gel-Mousse

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

Bibliophile

Welcome Back Sis!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Used Claudie's Revitalizing Temple balm on my edges
Used Komaza Coconut Damage Control Serum on the length of my hair and Jakeala's Whipped Shea Butter to seal.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 28, 2014)

Did an oil rinse of sunflower /safflower /evoo up under my DCer. Then used kckt and sealed with my own shea and cocoa butter mix.


----------



## ms-gg (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ms-gg
> 
> Hey Lady!  Are you joining us this year?
> 
> If so, we are glad to have you.



Hey chica 


Sure! Why not 

I love pomades and oils for my "out" styles


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2014)

I used SSI Tahitian leave in, Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk, and a little Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2014)

Tonight massaged MT mix in scalp and sealed length with SSI Seyani. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> I feel like I'm haulin' Buttas for the Apocalypse too.
> 
> Just all Butta'ed up.



I can't wait for the APB sale because I'm treating myself to butta cremes and more oils.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 29, 2014)

Prepooed with APB Ayurvedic Oil, Shea Terra Organics Black Seed Oil, and Meadowfoam Seed Oil


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2014)

Used BASK Java Bean Balm - I think that's what it's called


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 29, 2014)

Used my new boo thang Jakeala's Amla parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

Used: Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer



Absolutely love this balm!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

flyygirlll2

Me too.  Very Soothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2014)

Spritzed: ApoGhee Pro-Vitamin B


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2014)

Sealed with avocado butter


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 29, 2014)

Spritzed with APB Honey Almond leave in and then put my hair in big twists using Annabelle's Creamy Hair Pudding.


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 29, 2014)

Used Bio Infusion curl crème and sealed with AfroVeda hempseed butter


----------



## Nylund (Dec 29, 2014)

Moisturized with APB Carrot Cake cream and sealed with Keravada Fenugreek oil. Applied Liquid Gold Green Magic to my scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2014)

LOC with CJ smoothing lotion, avocado oil, and APB hibiscus and pomegranate cream.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 30, 2014)

After using my hair spritzs and baggying for a couple of hours, I applied OH hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay oil and OH burnt sugar pomade.  I also applied LG sulfur growth oil to my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2014)

Tonight:
-SSI Tahitian leave in
-Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk
-Jakeala Amla Shea parfait


----------



## ronie (Dec 30, 2014)

Wore my hair out all weekend. So today:
aphogee pro vitamin leave in
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter and bun


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2014)

APB HUG with added sulfur and rosemary on scalp and edges.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 30, 2014)

Been lightly moisturizing with oyin hair dew the last two days. My hair really loves this in cold weather temps


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Sitting here under Baggy with: Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Will use EVOO over my DC'er

After my Hair Dries, I'll probably use MHC ButterySoy


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bibliophile
> 
> Welcome Back Sis!



Thanks (((IDareT'sHair))) Glad to be back.

Okay, back to the business at hand:

On each half of my twists I used 
Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter
PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter

I should've tried these items years ago.
OH's butter feels like butter. PBN's butter feels “wet" like ghee.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm using Strong Roots Pimento oil on my scalp and jojoba oil on my hair under my pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Did a LBO:
Lotion = Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion
Butter = MHC Buttery Soy
Oil = KeraVada Ultra Indie


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 30, 2014)

Doing a prepoo now with APB Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil + QB CTDG under a cap for 1 hr.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2014)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 30, 2014)

LCB with Jakeala Coconut Juice, SSI Coconut Quench sample, and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Just CBB with QB AOHC, OHHB, and ABCDEFG Butta!



Remix!!!!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2014)

Last night used MC Arabian Nights.  Tonight APB Spray, cream and MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 30, 2014)

Oil rinsed with grapeseed oil, sealed with almond oil. My hair has been unusually dry for the past two days so I gotta seal in all the moisture I can. Hope my wash and go isn't oily lol


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2014)

I used TPS Growth Essentials on scalp and Jakeala Shea Parfait on hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2014)

Oil rinsed with GSO, will LOCO with Redken Anti Snap, SFO, Jakeala nappy butter, and APB hibiscus oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Babygrowth

Walk me through how you do your Oil Rinses.

Thanks


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair all I do is after I cleanse, while my hair is still wet, I pour a palm size amount and rub it through my hair focusing on my edges, nape and crown first then ends. Massage it in and after that apply my DC right on top. Sit for about 30 mins+ under a plastic bag and then rinse and apply my LOCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Babygrowth

Okay.  Thank you!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Okay.  Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## DoDo (Dec 30, 2014)

Did a braid-out using:

Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Conditioner

Avocado oil

Bekura Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream and

a bit of Oyin Burny Sugar Pomade on the ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2014)

MT mix and APB HUG on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2014)

Using: Hairveda's Green Tea Butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 31, 2014)

Scalp especially the crown was dry & itching. I washed my hair 2 days ago.

 Applied Baidynath Majabringraj & Ramtirth Brahmi oils + Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream mix to scalp.

Problem solved 

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 31, 2014)

Applied my Megatek mix and Jakeala parfait. Will baggy later.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2014)

This AM: 
I spritzed SSI Tahitian leave in and sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 31, 2014)

Massaged in some Green Magic


----------



## Nylund (Dec 31, 2014)

Slept on cotton pillowcase without covering hair, so applied APB Carrot Cake cream and Keravada Fenugreek oil to replenish moisture. Hair is nice and soft this afternoon.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> This AM: I spritzed SSI Tahitian leave in and sealed with Jakeala Parfait.



This again!


----------



## veesweets (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ordered some jakeala parfait in cinnamon sugar. 

I really think I'm the only person who received a hard supreme butter from LACE. Mine is super solid  It melts pretty easily but its not a consistency that I like. (And yes, I'm too lazy to take it out and whip it myself  )


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2015)

MT mix and APB HUG on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2015)

Currently Rotating Claudie:
Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer
Iman Hair Butter
Special Blend


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2015)

About to apply Megatek mix and baggy.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Applied Claudie's Montego Bay oil and OH BSP after my liquid leave ins.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with APB's Green Powerhouse oil, did a mini scalp massage

The Cherry Berry scent is giving me LIFE!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 1, 2015)

Oiled my scalp + scalp massage 2 nights ago with my APB oil mix - Hurry Up & Grow, GreenPowerhouse and Hibiscus & Fenugreek. 

Applied APB Creamy Hair Pudding to the length on my hair and sealed with Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil. 

Plan to apply Green Powerhouse pomade to scalp tomorrow night.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 1, 2015)

Prepped tomorrows braid out with apb honeydew hair cream and oyin whipped pudding


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 1, 2015)

I used Kandy Kurls Shea Souffle and ABP Ayurvedic Oil to moisturize and seal today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2015)

Spritzed: Apoghee Pro-Vitamin B


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 1, 2015)

Used a little Hairveda's Almond Glaze on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2015)

Applied TPS Growth Essentials pomade to scalp; spritzed hair with tea blend and sealed with Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 1, 2015)

Prepooing with avocado oil overnight.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 1, 2015)

Moisturized with water mixed with a little leave in, added Camille Rose almond jai twisting butter and sealed with a mix of evco (80% of the mix), evoo, almond, apricot, avocado oils and rosemary and peppermint essential oils.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 2, 2015)

PrePoo: SM Purification Masque and   Shescentit's Coconut Sorbet almost 2 hrs        (being lazy) under my Therapy Hair Wrap

Styler: Hairveda's CoCoasta Shikakai on length 
            their almond glaze for my scalp,
             APB Lemon Pound Cake Creamy
              Hair Pudding and APB Ayurvedic
               Hair Cream, Darcy's pumpkin as 
               another leave in, and IC gel for hold

Styling my hair didn't take long at all. I'm hoping to wear these medium twist until Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Totally pleased right now.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2015)

Getting ready to pre-poo with KV Super Ego oil and Strong Roots oil.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2015)

DC and leaving in ITDF intense moisture cream. Sealing with avocado oil, styling and smoothing with avocado butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

Will add EVOO on top my DC'er (to Steam with).

After my Hair Dries= Hairitage Hydrations Carrot Cake Frosting and KV's Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 2, 2015)

Moisturized & sealed twists with:
Eden BodyWork's Jojoba Monoi hair milk
Eden BodyWork's Jojoba Monoi hair oil
PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter (Tahitian Vanilla scent)

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 2, 2015)

Prepoo'd with KV fenugreek oil.

Sealed with jojoba oil, applied APB's LI and moisturized with APB's pudding.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm DC with an oil blend  and Shescentit Curl Moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

I see now why everybody was oooo'ing & ahhh'ing over Hairitage Hydrations Carrot Cake Frosting.

I just now pulled out my x1 and only Jar (from when it was popular), now I fully see what the Hype was all about.

I cannot beweave she discontinued that one shortly after it Launched. 

It is all that.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 2, 2015)

Just saw the mention!! 

Oiled my scalp with Brown Butter Beauty Mixed Greens


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

myronnie

I love BBB's Mixed Greens and BBB's Herbal Rich Hair Butter.  Both are Excellent.

Great Product!


----------



## ChocolateTink (Jan 2, 2015)

Took a break over the holidays to just do me   So Ms Bella went into a Puff 

Back on my protective style mode... My Avocado oil and Coconut oil are my besties! I will come back with a list in a few...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

ChocolateTink

Welcome Back Girly!


----------



## ChocolateTink (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks IDareT'sHair....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

ChocolateTink

Can't wait to see your list!

I think I'll do one too!:scratchch


----------



## ChocolateTink (Jan 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair  Its nothing special... have to get back on my buying game.. My dorm fridge gave out on me and well that but a big stop to my buying 

BUT.. Just got a bigger Dorm Fridge and I should be good to go with up coming sales!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

*Oils (Blend)*:
Hairveda's CoCosta
Hairveda's Ayosoya
KeraVada *various*
Hydroquench Systems (Coconut & Lime and Coconut Mango)

*Pure*:
EVOO
ED JBCO
Pumpkin Seed
Grapeseed
Avocado 
Flax Seed 
Black Seed
Red Pimento Oil (Strong Roots)

*Butters*:
MHC Buttery Soy
Carrot Frosting
Qhemet Biologics
Jakeala's Parfait
Jakeala's Nappy Hair
Mission:Condition's Buttercreme Dream
L.A.C.E. Naturals Supreme Butter
Claudie's Iman
Liquid Gold's Whipped Butters (various)
Hairveda's Green Tea Butter
Hairitage Hydrations Sprout and Jar of Joe (last jars)

*Pomades*:
The Pomade Shop
Oyin's Burnt Sugar & Sugar Berries
Jakeala's Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

*Grease*:
Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer
Sulfur 8
Mission:Condition HempAde
Nature's Blessing
Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## ronie (Jan 2, 2015)

After removing my rollers later, I will moisturize and twist (or braid) with: 
PBN MMM and PBN cupuacu butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2015)

SSI Coconut Sorbet on length.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 2, 2015)

Apploed bel nouvo.avocado shea milk to my hair after taking down my pigtails. My hair was soft as cotton candy!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 3, 2015)

After a morning cowash, sealed with sulfur grease 

Just massaged in liquid gold growth  pomade before bed


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Milk along with Jakeala Parfait. 

TPS Growth Essentials pomade on scalp; inverted and baggied for the night.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yesterday used HH Pink Mimosa on on side of head & MC Arabian Nights on the other. APB Pudding allover.

After I rinse this DC I'll use Bask Apple Sorghum, Arabian Nights, SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Used NJoy oil on scalp, APB Coconut Lime Verbena Leave in Spray sealed with APB Coconut Lime Verbena Butta.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wash and DC then redo of mini twists using LCO method. 
Blue Roze Beauty Wild Cherry Leave In
APB Fruit Punch Cream
Mission Condition Grape Soda Star Glaze
And a little Jakela Shea Amla Parfait on my ends.... yummy!


----------



## DoDo (Jan 3, 2015)

Used CJ Argan and olive oil condish

Bekura Palm Tapioca creme

Oyin Burnt Sugar pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2015)

Used: Komaza Hair Care's Scalp Butter


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 3, 2015)

Used Oyin Hair Dew and then sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 3, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Milk and sealed with Avocado oil.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2015)

After cowashing I moisturized with bee mine luscious and sealed with bask java bean balm


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 3, 2015)

Sprayed APB marshmallow clouds leave in 

Applied APB Birthday Cake Ayurvedic cream to ends 

Sealed with HH Carrot Cake Frosting


----------



## rileypak (Jan 3, 2015)

Scalp massaged with LG Green Magic
M&S with CHR Balanced Daily Hair Moisturizer and MHC Buttery Soy Cream
Dabbed a little OH Burnt Sugar Pomade on my edges


----------



## myronnie (Jan 4, 2015)

Twisted hair with my staple products:
1 - oyin hair dew
2 - annabelle's ayurvedic creme in birthday cake 
3 - kizuri olive/shea butter


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2015)

Finger detangled with evco (yesterday)
Pre-pooed with vatika frosting (today)


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 4, 2015)

Sealed with almond oil. Used elasta qp olive oil n mango butter curl defining puffing to style


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk and Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2015)

Massaged in: "It's Perfectly Natural's" Tealightful Shine Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Last night, massaged scalp with APB Ayurvedic oil and did an oil rinse with castor oil.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 4, 2015)

For today's wash day, I used/will use my ceramide oil blend, EVOO and EVCO for the Chicoro prepoo, KV super ego oil added to my henna gloss and Claudie's Montego Bay oil for sealing.

I'll also use OH hair dew and BSP for M&S'ing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2015)

Used a few drops of: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2015)

Pre-poo with KV Super Ego oil


----------



## Imoan (Jan 4, 2015)

Used Jakeala : Amla Shea Parfait on ends, nd Beau Vert Pomade on scalp yummy


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2015)

PBN MMM on one side
PBN Sapote lotion on the other side
Seal everything with PBN cupuacu butter all in Tahitian vanilla. My hair smells great, and is super soft. 
The Sapote lotion is a tad bit moisturizing than the MMM. I will have to see which one lasts longer. I usually can go 3 days without moisturizing with MMM.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 4, 2015)

Used APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil(watermelon) with my dc


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 4, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic Oil to scalp while I'm DCing


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani on length. It's so creamy and wonderful.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 4, 2015)

Applied APB spray, APB pudding & lightly sealed with Jakeala's parfait


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2015)

Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk
Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait 
TPS Rosemary pomade


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 5, 2015)

Used APB hair cream in birthday cake


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 5, 2015)

I no longer use Dax Pomade (I ran out of the product last year and it was acting funny on my hair...maybe because the leftover amount wasn't working as well as when it was a full jar).

I'm currently using shea butter by RA Cosmetics mixed with a small amount of safflower oil, castor oil, and coconut oil. I also use Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel for hold.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2015)

Washed my straight hair last night so it's back to the usual. Will use cantu creamy lotion and shea butter to twist in about 10 minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2015)

Moisturized with APB hair creme
Sealed with HV cocasta shikakai


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 5, 2015)

Used HH Pink Mimosa & SSI Coconut Sorbet


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2015)

This AM:
Bel Nouvo Avocado Shea Milk
Ceramide oil mix


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 5, 2015)

Used APB butta in birthday cake


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2015)

Claudie's Iman Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 5, 2015)

Yesterday I used on freshly washed twists:
Darcy's Botanicals pumpkin seed moisturizing conditioner
Wiseways Herbal Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp cream 
Milk+Honey Tangle-Free Pudding
Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in on length 
Applied APB bday cake pudding to length
Sealed Jakeala's sugar cookie parfait


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 5, 2015)

Sprayed my ends with APB Honey Almond Leave-In.
Sealed my ends with Jakeala Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait (Birthday Cake!).


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 5, 2015)

Moisturized my hair with Mission Condition Arabian Nights Leave In
Buttahed my ends with Bellezza Naturale Hair and Skin Whipped Butta


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Used APB Coconut Lime Verbena Leave in sealed with Island Kissez Orange & Peppermint oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2015)

Used Mission Condition Castor Blaster and some KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 5, 2015)

Sign me up....been using HH Pink Lemon Mimosa or HH Peach Waves and sealing with MHC Buttery Soy...trying to use up all HH products except the butters and put a good dent in the MHC Buttery Soy(16 oz).


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2015)

This PM:
Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Nectar
Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait
TPS Rosemary Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2015)

gorgeoushair

Welcome Sis!  Glad to have you.  

We'll definitely help you use up some stuff over here.

We stay busy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2015)

Used a few drops of: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Nylund (Jan 5, 2015)

Yesterday: Applied Keravada Fenugreek Oil, APB Carrot Cake Cream, and HH Caramel Frap

This morning: Reapplied APB Cream and HH Caramal Frap butter. Going to oil my scalp with Liquid Gold Green Magic before bed.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair 

Is your pumpkinseed oil heavily pumpkin-smelling? If it is, do you think it could be covered easily by a scented leave-in or butter? 

I'd like pumpkinseed oil to be the next pure oil I add to my collection (I want to use it to seal with), but I'm not too big on pumpkin scents. 

Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2015)

@Nylund

It doesn't smell like Pumpkin at all. It has no visible scent at all.

Super lightweight.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair 

Great! Thanks so much. Do you have a favorite vendor?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2015)

Nylund

You won't smell anything.  Lately.....I've been getting my Oil(s) from Piping Rock

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=j3inHG4yOwjny7FRSp-fEA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.aWw

Another Poster had posted this link when they had a sale on Pure Avocado Oil and I've just stuck with it for other oils.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair 

Thanks again Off to browse Piping Rock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2015)

Nylund

They have some nice Oils & Prices.  Fast Shipping too.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2015)

Applied APB HUG on scalp.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nylund  They have some nice Oils & Prices.  Fast Shipping too.



If you go through Google to get to the Piping Rock site, you get free shipping without a minimum order. That avocado oil link used to work for me to get free shipping but it doesn't anymore (for me).


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 5, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with some random concoction I had in a spray bottle in the fridge(think it was water, oil and leave in), detangled, slapped in some sm ces and sealed with almond oil then put my hair in 2 two strand flat twists. I'm getting so lazy with my oils. Think I'll open this bottle of jbco Wednesday when I take these twists down. Definitely going to buy some new oils and some royal crown or blue magic grease this week.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew sealed with Grapeseed oil


----------



## meka72 (Jan 5, 2015)

Used Claudie's Montego Bay oil and Ynobe shea cream after moisturizing my hair.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 6, 2015)

Prepooing with avocado oil overnight.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 6, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## divachyk (Jan 6, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew
Grapeseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2015)

Used Claudie's Iman Butter & Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2015)

I used Claudie's Balancing Daily moisturizer and sealed with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 6, 2015)

Today I used ITDF intense moisture cream, avocado oil, and avocado butter.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 6, 2015)

LCO'd with APB Honey Almond Leave-In, APB Creamy Hair Pudding and Jakeala Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 6, 2015)

Now that it's finally cold, I'm trying grease again. 
Moisturized with purabody murumuru, sealed with a tiny bit of blue magic. 

Will keep y'all posted...


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 6, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in on length 
Applied APB bday cake pudding to length
Sealed Jakeala's sugar cookie parfait

This combo is sickly moisturizing... I'm in heaven!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 6, 2015)

Sealed with LACE silky aloe pudding, sprayed APB's loads of coconut LI and moisturized with APB's pudding.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sprayed with APB Coconut Lime Verbena Leave in, sealed with APB Coconut Lime Verbena Butta.  Hair smells good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2015)

Moisturized with SSI Coco Creme leave in, then sealed with SSI Seyani.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 7, 2015)

After cowashing, I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea milk and sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Will use an Oil on top my DC'er to Steam with.  Once my Hair Dries - back to Claudie's.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 7, 2015)

This AM:
Bel Nouvo CoCo Castor Nectar and sealed with my oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Using: Claudie's


----------



## DoDo (Jan 7, 2015)

Used: 

TwinLab NaPCA (spray)

Avocado oil

Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk

Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yesterday: MHC Burdock Root Lotion  & BM Luscious


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Golden75

Gurl.....You got a never ending Stash ova' there!...


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 7, 2015)

Last night I used
Knotty Boy Peppermint Cooling Moisture Spray & Baidynath Mahabringraj oil on scalp

LOC twists with:
Oyin Handmade Frank Juice
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy
Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Bibliophile

Everything sounds....


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 7, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in on length Applied APB bday cake pudding to length Sealed Jakeala's sugar cookie parfait
> 
> This combo is sickly moisturizing... I'm in heaven!



Oops, I did it again 

I can't help it. This combo is deliciously smelling and leaves my hair so soft, I moisturized this way again tonight... 

This has been my boo way to moisturize for a few days now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> *Oops, I did it again *
> 
> *I can't help it. This combo is deliciously smelling and leaves my hair so soft, I moisturized this way again tonight... *
> 
> *This has been my boo way to moisturize for a few days now!*


 
Beamodel

Keep On Keeping On Sis!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  Keep On Keeping On Sis!



IDareT'sHair

Lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

Beamodel

You Betta' be Swangin' it too!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 7, 2015)

Quick GHE with APB HUG. I love this cherry scent.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Used BRB Coconut Hair Milk, sealed with Island Kissez Orange Peppermint oil, MHC Buttery Soy on ends.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Applied Komaza Coconut Moisturizing spray & Coconut Damage Control serum on my plaits. I also applied Jakeala's Whipped Shea butter on my ends and Claudie's Temple Balm on my edges.

OAN- I received my Siamese Twists order today. I was surprised to come home to 2 boxes. She sent me 2 extra hair creams  Hooray to nice vendors!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 8, 2015)

Used oyin sugar berries pomade


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 8, 2015)

I used APB  Creamy Hair Pudding in Vanilla Bean + Jakeala Amla Shea Hemp Castor Parfait in Birthday cake.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm pre-poo with KV Super Ego oil.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 8, 2015)

Used MYHC Type 4 cream on my crown, edges, and nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2015)

Using Claudie's


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bibliophile
> 
> Everything sounds....



IDareT'sHair It's unusually cold here so I brought out the “big guns" today.You'll love this combination:

WiseWays Herbals Goldilocks Hair Oil on scalp
LOCB loose hair with
distilled H2O, Tamanu + Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy oil mix,
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee & Oyin Handmade unscented Whipped Shea Butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 8, 2015)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries, then sealed with SSI Seyani.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfHair20 (Jan 8, 2015)

I would like to join. I'm currently using mango and lime jbco and I absolutely love it. It is not as heavy and thick as the regular one. I would like to try camille rose moisture butter for braidouts and twist outs.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 8, 2015)

Sprayed some warm water, Aphogee keratin & green tea spray, added a little Elasta QP olive oil & mango butter curl pudding and sealed with Oyin Handmade with sugar berries pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Milk. I sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 9, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in on length
> Applied APB bday cake pudding to length
> Sealed Jakeala's sugar cookie parfait


 

You're making me more hungrier than ever.  Sounds like you putting food in your hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 9, 2015)

Jakeala's Coconut Juice, MYHC Buttery Soy on ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Jan 9, 2015)

Purabody murumuru sealed with silk dreams mocha bling butter, heavy sealed the ends with blue magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

ForTheLoveOfHair20

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Glad to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

Using Claudie!


----------



## Imoan (Jan 9, 2015)

Sprayed hair w/Jakeala Coconut juice, nd loved ends w her Beau Vert Pomade both n banana cream pie scent...yummy


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Hair Milk and ceramide oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

Will use Claudie and some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## toaster (Jan 9, 2015)

Sealing my ends with shea butter as usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will use Claudie* and some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


 
Ended up Using: "Its Perfectly Natural's" Tealightful Shine Pomade instead


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 9, 2015)

LCO:

APB Honey Almond Leave-In conditioner
Qhemet Biologic Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 9, 2015)

Used Claudie's Montego Bay oil over my liquid leave ins. I heavy sealed my ends with Ynobe shea cream.  

ETA: I also mixed MN with Jamaican black castor oil and pumpkin seed oil and applied that to my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2015)

Applied SSI Coconut Sorbet on ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 9, 2015)

LCOP'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, and BSP.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2015)

I used Claudie's Balancing Hair Moisturizer and sealed with Jakeala Shea Parfait. I also applied Rosemary Pomade on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2015)

Using: Komaza's Scalp Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2015)

This AM:
Claudie's Balancing Hair Moisturizer and ceramide oil mix. 

I will be using a combination of products to get rid  of them. Not because they're bad, but I found my staples.

Claudie's moisturizer
Bel Nouvo CoCo Castor Nectar
Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Milk
My ceramide oil mix
Shescentit Coriander Fig Balm
Blue Roze Beauty Coconut Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> This AM:
> Claudie's Balancing Hair Moisturizer and ceramide oil mix.
> 
> I will be using a combination of products to get rid of them. Not because they're bad, but I found my staples.
> ...


 
xu93texas

Interested in this.  How is it?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2015)

Used ST Mango Dip to detangle last night


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 10, 2015)

Last night it was green magic to the scalp and kckt on the length. Finding this to be a really nice winter combo


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Interested in this.  How is it?



You know what this reminds me of, her Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade.  The ingredients and scent are different. The consistency is similar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2015)

xu93texas

Interesting.  I'll try a jar next Sale.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 10, 2015)

Pre-pooing with MT mix and castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2015)

Used a couple dabs of: Jakeala's Shea, Amala, Castor Parfait (Peach Bellini)


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 10, 2015)

Using APB ayurvedic cream and the natural me shea butter


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2015)

Used MHC Type 4, PBN MMM, and an oil mix (I don't remember what I put in that bottle smh) on my scalp. When I get home I'm gonna heavy seal my ends with BASK apple syrup stuff.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Milk along with my ceramide oil mix.

I applied Rosemary Pomade to scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Used SSI Cococream, sealed w/APB Olive & Oats in coconut creme oil. Jakeala Amala Shea Parfait on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

Used: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 11, 2015)

Set my hair on curlformers after a fresh wash/DC with Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy yesterday - perfection! Soft bouncy, shiny curls


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 11, 2015)

Used oyin sugar berries pomade and APB ayurvedic oil in marshmallow clouds


----------



## veesweets (Jan 11, 2015)

APB honeydew hair cream, oyin whipped pudding, heavy sealed ends with JBCO


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 11, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 

Applied APB bday cake pudding 

Sealed with APB green powerhouse oil on length and Jakeala parfait on ends


----------



## Imoan (Jan 11, 2015)

Jbco on scalp nd Jakeala parfait on ends


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 11, 2015)

used cantu coconut oil mist, j Monique ginger butter li, bioinfusion curl crème and curl max curl pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2015)

It's Perfectly Natural's Tealightful Shine Pomade *discontinued* 

= Green Tea, Black Tea, Horsetail Butter, Broccoli Seed Butter, Tea Tree Oil, Karanja Oil


----------



## Nylund (Jan 11, 2015)

Going to apply Keravade Fenugreek Oil, APB Carrot Cream and Hairtage Hydration Caramel Frap to hair after deep conditioning. Also applying Liquid Gold Green Magic to my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2015)

Applied SSI Coco Cream to damp hair and sealed with SSI Seyani Hair Butter.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2015)

Used green magic on the scalp and my own Shea/coco butter/pomegranate seed butter on the length


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm pre-poo with KV Super Ego oil and BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 11, 2015)

Spritzed with Jakeala Spiced Apples Leave In Conditioner


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 12, 2015)

Prepooing with modified Njoy oil on my scalp and a failed whipped coconut oil attempt (contains evco, evoo, almond, avocado and apricot oils) on the length. Don't know when I'm washing it out since I realized how crazy my day is tomorrow AFTER I put all this oil in my hair. Tomorrow is definitely a beanie day lol.


----------



## ronie (Jan 12, 2015)

Same old routine. 
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter
Bun, twist, or twists with perm rods. 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2015)

I used SSI Cranberry. Cocktail  leave in conditioner and Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 12, 2015)

Applied avocado oil to my bun. I LCOed yesterday with water, ITDF intense moisture cream, and avocado oil.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 12, 2015)

Sealed with APB Coffee Oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2015)

Sealed with MHC buttery soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2015)

Light oil massage with: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2015)

This AM:
SSI Shescentit leave in
Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer
SSI Coriander Fig Balm


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

During the cold weather definitely doing heavier sealing.

Washed yesterday and after my leave-in, sealed with Natural Oasis shine balm followed by MHC Type 4 hair cream which I am loving. Then I oiled my scalp with safflower oil mixed with several essential oils.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 12, 2015)

Sealed ends w/avocado butter & grapeseed oil.... sidenote realizing I need to really do heavy sealing with this crazy weather, one day its 74 degrees next day its 45 degrees uggh


----------



## meka72 (Jan 12, 2015)

After washing and conditioning my hair, yesterday, I M&S'ed with OH hair dew, Claudie's Montego Bay oil and OH BSP (after applying my liquid leave ins).


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 12, 2015)

Wash day Saturday. I did a perm rod twist & curl with

SheaMoisture JBCO Leave in conditioner, Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food & SheaMoisture JBCO Edge gel

ETA: I applied WiseWays Herbals Goldilocks Hair Oil on scalp

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2015)

Used: "It's Perfectly Natural's" Tealightful Shine Pomade


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 12, 2015)

Used oyin sugar berries pomade and APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 12, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
Sealed with Jakeala parfait on ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 12, 2015)

Massaged APB HUG into my edges.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 12, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Used green magic on the scalp and my own Shea/coco butter/pomegranate seed butter on the length



On repeat minus the shea.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 13, 2015)

I used Claudie's Balancing moisturizer, Jakeala Shea Parfait and LG Green Magic on scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Used Jakeala Coconut Juice on my twists, sealed with Amala Shea Parfait, both in clean cotton scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

Using:
SheScentIt's Coconut Sorbet under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Wig Cap & Wig.

Will co-cleanse it out after work.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 13, 2015)

Oiled scalp with APB Hurry Up and grow oil


----------



## veesweets (Jan 13, 2015)

Refreshed braidout with oyin hair dew and whipped pudding. APB tea tree pomade on scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 13, 2015)

It's so humid here that my twists feel sticky.  Just used distilled H2O to reset my style.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## toaster (Jan 13, 2015)

Still on vacation and my hair is so dry! Did a quick cowash, left in a garnier lotion, and sealed with shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll use EVOO (maybe) with my DC'er to Steam with.

And use IPN's Tealightful Shine Pomade after my Hair Dries


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 13, 2015)

Used KV fenugreek on top of the DC. Sealed with ST platinum roots.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 13, 2015)

Sealing with Marie Dean's Coconut Cream Delicate Hair Butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 13, 2015)

Spritzed with CD Tui, then applied APB HUG to scalp.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 13, 2015)

Bekura Tapioca Palm Hair Cream and MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

Ended up using: Claudie's Iman Butter & a couple drops of ED JBCO.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
Sealed with Jakeala parfait on ends


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2015)

Used APB leave in/kink drink mix, APB hibiscus oil, Jakeala nappy butter and parfait.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Used Siamese Twists Moisture Milk and Raspberry Henna cream on length and sealed ends with Jakeala's Shea butter

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

This a.m. ED JBCO


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2015)

Used oyin sugar berries pomade and APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 14, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with APB Honey Almond Leave-in and sealed my ins with Jakeala Parfait in Birthday cake


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 14, 2015)

I used Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer and sealed with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

A few drops of ED JBCO this evening.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 14, 2015)

Massaged in some JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

Brownie518


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 14, 2015)

Cowashed, worked Oyin Hair Dew through my twists and then sealed my ends with BNS Honey Hair butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 14, 2015)

Misted twists with distilled H2O & applied unrefined cocoa butter.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2015)

Spritzed with Oyin Jucies & Berries, then applied SSI Seyani to the length of my hair. On my scalp, I applied a little SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

Same old thing. Sealed with NO shine balm and NYC type 4 hair cream. I think I will stick with these two all winter.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2015)

Steaming in soybean (vegetable) oil over Eva NYC Hair mask


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2015)

I applied KV Super Ego oil to scalp; Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer and Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## ronie (Jan 15, 2015)

PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter
Bun


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2015)

This am:
I spritzed my hair and sealed with Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2015)

MHC buttery soy is super thick, almost too thick for my relaxed hair BUT it has kept it so well sealed this week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2015)

Tuesday I sealed with ST platinum roots.
Last night I massaged my scalp with APB essential hair and body oil.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Imoan (Jan 15, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I applied KV Super Ego oil to scalp; Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer and Jakeala Shea Parfait.



OMG! I used all 3 yesterday lol, gr8 minds think a like


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2015)

Extra Dark JBCO (again)


----------



## CrysMelis (Jan 15, 2015)

Did my first trim in YEARS tonight.  Surprised that I only had to cut off about an inch.  Put Pure Argan Oil on my ends as I trimmed, and then around my edges.  Planning to DC with Salerm WG Condish, set and wrap!


----------



## toaster (Jan 15, 2015)

Used cantu creamy lotion and shea butter on my hair tonight


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 15, 2015)

APB cookie dough spray on length 
APB cookie dough pudding on length 
Jakeala parfait on ends


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 16, 2015)

Imoan said:


> OMG! I used all 3 yesterday lol, gr8 minds think a like


 Yes, we do  

  Used LG Green Magic Cream on scalp. I spritzed my hair with SSI Tahitian leave in and sealed with Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 16, 2015)

This morning I used these on my twists and bunned: 
Distilled H2O
Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
Baidynath mahabringraj oil

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 16, 2015)

Using my ceramide oil mix under BRB Chai Hair Tea for a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 16, 2015)

My scalp is itching; time for my weekly wash. Overnight prepoo with the following oil mix:
Auromere Hair Conditioning Oil
Ramtirth Brahmi
Hemp
Olive
Neelibrigahdi
Burt's Bees “The Defender" Herbal Insect Repellent (lemongrass, citronella & rosemary EOs in a grapeseed + vitamin E base)

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 16, 2015)

Lord. I just got my MHC Buttery Soy in the mail and used it on my hair. 
I'm so glad that I ordered 16 oz.

Anyhow, I used APB Hurry up and grow pomade on my scalp and then I used the Buttery Soy on the entire length of my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2015)

Tonight, used SSI Coconut Sorbet on length. Last night, applied APB HUG to scalp and APB Ayruvedic pomade to ends.


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2015)

Use cantu spritz and shea butter before flat twisting my twistout last night. Will repeat tonight.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2015)

M&S via the LCOP variant of the LOC method.  Using, Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, & BSP.  

I substituted Jakeala Parfait on one braid for a test.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 17, 2015)

MileHighDiva  Maybe this is easy. What is BSP?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

Did an overnight "Oil Soak" with Pure Cold Pressed Black Seed Oil.

Will use EVOO over my DC'er to Steam with.  

After my Hair Dries, probably Jakeala's Coffee Balm and ED JBCO.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Used APB's Ayurvedic Pomade on scalp.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2015)

felic1 said:


> MileHighDiva  Maybe this is easy. What is BSP?



felic1

I'm sorry, it's Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 17, 2015)

MileHighDiva  Now mile high, I would have never gone there. Were all the other products in the Oyin Line up?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2015)

felic1 said:


> MileHighDiva  Now mile high, I would have never gone there. Were all the other products in the Oyin Line up?



Yes, Ma'am.  Except the GSO Grape Seed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

Will use Jakeala's Coffee Balm/Pomade


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 17, 2015)

Washed and Dc'd hair earlier.
I used MHC Buttery Soy Creme on the length of my hair and put it in big twists to dry. I put JBCO on the ends of the twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

Used:  a few drops of KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Oil


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Will seal with homemade whipped shea mix after fenugreek/green tea rinse.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Used APB Coconut Lime Verbena Leave in Spray, sealed with APB Coconut Lime Verbena Green Powerhouse oil and APB Coconut Lime Verbena butta on ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Applied vatika frosting to my hair under the DC.

Sealed with ST platinum roots, misted with APB loads of coconut LI and moisturized with APB blueberry hair cream.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting on this challenge if its still open. I am low porosity so locking moisture is key for me. I've made the big mistake of thinking sealants (oils and butters) were akin to moisturizers so I'm usually battling with dry hair/ends erplexed. I am ready to make a change this year! I've jumped on the bandwagon of trying these new moisturizers:

Natty Naturals - Natty Moist 
Natty Naturals - Natty Creme 
Darcy's Botanicals Herbal Leave In Conditioning Spritz 

And new sealants:
Natty Naturals - Natty Butter
Blue Roze Beauty - Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2015)

Rastafarai

Welcome!  Yes!  By All Means Join Us!:welcome3:


----------



## Beany (Jan 18, 2015)

Used my oil mix on my scalp. Used PBN MMM and BASK Apple syrup on my length. Used KJ Jamaican jelly on my edges (to slick them back).


----------



## ronie (Jan 18, 2015)

Wash day was Friday night but I didn't rinse until Saturday morning. I used
It's a 10 miracle leave in and Purology 21 benefits. Both products served as my leave ins and heat protectant.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2015)

Prepooing overnight with APB ayurvedic oil and Megatek mix on scalp.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 18, 2015)

Jakeala, nappy butter,ayurverdic hair oil, beau vert pomade yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

Used: Black Seed Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

Tryna' decide if I wanna pull out a little something with Sulfur? 

Either a Pomade from The Pomade Shop or Liquid Gold's Green Magic?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tryna' decide if I wanna pull out a little something with Sulfur?
> 
> Either a Pomade from The Pomade Shop or Liquid Gold's Green Magic?



Idk what hair type you have but my natural  4c really likes green magic. 

Have you tried it before?  Its very dense like a kid's crafting paste and can quickly be too heavy or greasy if even slightly heavy handed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> *Idk what hair type you have but my natural 4c really likes green magic. *
> 
> *Have you tried it before? Its very dense like a kid's crafting paste and can quickly be too heavy or greasy if even slightly heavy handed*


 
DarkJoy

Yaaasss!  I like it alot too.  I Agree 100%.  

And so can the Pomade Shop's Pomades.  A little goes a loooooong way.

The Plus side of both is they last a while.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 18, 2015)

Will spritz these mini twists with water then some Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk and a little LG Whipped Marshmallows on my ends. Sealing up with a little Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Used Jakeala Nappy Butter in Peach Bellini sealed by APB Quinoa oil in Almond Macaroon.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 18, 2015)

Finished my APB Carrot Cake cream a couple days ago, and started with Soultanicals Knot Sauce. I love it as a detangler, but it doesn't moisturize my hair nearly as well as the APB. May put it away until spring/summer because my hair needs all the moisture it can get this winter. 

Still sealing with HH Caramel Frap. Should be finished in 1-2 weeks. I think I'll pull out Jakeala's Shea Hemp Parfait after it's done.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2015)

I used SSI Tahitian leave-in, Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer, and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

I took 2oz out of two 8oz Jars of The Pomade Shop's Pomade (Peppermint & the Coffee one) and will be rotating them.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2015)

Used apb marshmallow/jakeala coffee butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Used Haitian Black Castor Oil mixed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root and Mission Condition's Hair Candy as a pre- poo today. Upon rinsing my hair felt good, detangling was not an issue thankfully.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 18, 2015)

Used jakeala nappy butter and alma parfait both in peach Bellini scent. Have to say that so far, the parfait is a hit. Also love the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2015)

Used a couple swipes of The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade and The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (both in Hawaiian Plumeria scent), while transferring them from 8oz Jars to 2oz Jars.


----------



## ronie (Jan 19, 2015)

Flat twisted with
PBN MMM and PBN cupuacu butter


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 19, 2015)

Sealed in some random moisturizing products with almond oil then applied modified NJoy oil to my scalp and massaged in. Hair is currently in 2 bantu knots.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 19, 2015)

Oyin BSP on my ends and edges.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2015)

Jakeala coconut juice, KCKT, APB hibiscus oil, Jakeala nappy butter and parfait to ends


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> Yaaasss!  I like it alot too.  I Agree 100%.
> 
> ...



Oooh the pomade shop's pomades are similar?!

How I wish you hadn't said that.  Looks like I will be spending money today...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2015)

@DarkJoy Green Magic is not the same consistency as TPS pomades. Green Magic is like a cream or something while the pomades are a light grease texture. Both are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> *Oooh the pomade shop's pomades are similar?!*
> 
> *How I wish you hadn't said that. Looks like I will be spending money today... *


 


Froreal3 said:


> *Green Magic is not the same consistency as TPS pomades. Green Magic is like a cream or something while the pomades are a light grease texture. Both are good.*


 
@DarkJoy

@Froreal3 is correct. TPS is nothing like LQ Green Magic. 

The point I was making was that a little of each goes a long way otherwise, it will make your Hair greasy and........that they last a long time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks ladies for clarifying. 

But uh.... imma still have to try them  yall make TPS sound so good!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 19, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Hair Cream and sealed with SSI Seyani.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2015)

DarkJoy

Excellent CS and Fast Shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2015)

Used a couple drops of PALTAS BKC


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2015)

This AM:
SSI Tahitian leave in conditioner
LG Green Magic on scalp
Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 19, 2015)

Spritzed APB GTAS on hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 19, 2015)

Sealed with JBCO.


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2015)

Cowashed and DC'd today. Will twist with Cantu Creamy Lotion and shea butter on my ends. I'm onto my third container of this whipped shea butter (70% shea, 30% coconut oil) blend.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 19, 2015)

Sealed with almond oil, massaged my scalp with modified njoy oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 19, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
Applied HH PLBM 
Sealed with Jakeala parfait


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows on length and sealed with Argan oil. Sealed ends with Jakeala's Amla Shea Parfait and Organix Anti- Breakage Coconut Serum.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Nylund (Jan 19, 2015)

Applying Green  Magic to scalp, spritzing hair with AVJ or rosewater, moisturizing  with Knot Sauce, then sealing with Keravada Fenugreek oil. May baggy overnight for extra moisture.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 20, 2015)

After my wash and DC: I applied Hairveda's Cocasta Shikakai to length, scalp Almond Glaze, DPS as a leave in and APB lemon pound cake creamy hair pudding and Ayurvedic hair cream. 

This is really working for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2015)

Used a couple little dabs of TPS Peppermint Pomade (Hawaiian Plumeria)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Used a little Jakeala Amla Parfait on my ends.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 20, 2015)

Claudies Tiffani pomade on length and ends of hair, oiled scalp w/Jakeala hair oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 20, 2015)

Saturday I used the following in my hair to LOC & twist:

Vatika enriched coconut oil on scalp
Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Conditioning Spray
WiseWays Herbals Goldilocks Hair Oil
Dr. Bronner Magic Organic Hair Cream lavender-coconut scent mixed with
SheaMoisture Three Butters Utility Gel-Mousse

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## ronie (Jan 20, 2015)

Aphogee PVL
PBN MMM
Naturellegrow pumpkin seed creamy whipped hair butter.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 20, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with APB Honey Almond leave-in and then sealed with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 20, 2015)

Used Jakaela Nappy Hair Butter on edges and nape


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 20, 2015)

Sealed with grape seed oil.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 20, 2015)

Spritzed with Eqyss Avocado Mist, moisturized with Knot Sauce and sealed with HH Caramel Frap. Baggying until bedtime.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 20, 2015)

Sealed mango butter & olive oil moisturizer in with apricot oil, massaged modified njoy oil into scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 20, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
APB cookie dough pudding 
Sealed Jakeala parfait 

My hair is ubber soft and moisturized. This combo is giving my hair life....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2015)

Sealed with APB's pumpkin and fennel oil. Applied TPS ceramoist as a LI. Moisturized with APB blueberry cream.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 20, 2015)

Didn't have time to wash over the weekend so drench hair in Brahmi Oil today (it has a EVCO base) and detangled then used a bit of Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 20, 2015)

Did 7 plaits yesterday using Camille Rose Almond Jai butter and Hydroquench Coconut and Lime as a sealant on wet hair. It was defined throughout the day today despite some frizz. 

Tonight, I applied some more almond jai to the hair and massaged into the scalp. It's currently under a satin bonnet for the night. Trying not to manipulate the hair until the weekend.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic Cream to length, then sealed that with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. My hair is loving shea butter mixes.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

I applied some Green Magic to scalp; spritzed SSI Tahitian leave in conditioner, and sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 21, 2015)

Spritzed with water, moisturized with Claudie's Balancing Hair Moisturizer, and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.

Currently loving that Claudie's moisturizer!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

This am:
Shescentit Tahitian leave in
Claudie's Balancing moisturizer
Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2015)

We are tearing up that amla Shea parfait!!! It is quite awesome!


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2015)

Sunflower oil over deep conditioner today. Steaming now


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 21, 2015)

Still oiling scalp with APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2015)

Will stay on TPS.  Either Peppermint or Coffee Pomades - both are in Plumeria.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with BRB Chai Hair Tea and EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will stay on TPS. Either Peppermint or Coffee Pomades - both are in Plumeria.*


 
Used MHC Buttery Soy instead.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 21, 2015)

Today I used:
Knotty Boy Peppermint cooling Moisture Spray on scalp
Jane Carter Solution Restore Moisture Mist on twists
WiseWays Herbals Goldilocks Hair Oil on scalp & twists
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food on ends and bunned

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 21, 2015)

After cowashing I used curl junkie smoothing lotion and sealed with bask java bean balm. 

Tonight I massaged my scalp with LG green magic


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 21, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Still oiling scalp with APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil



oneastrocurlie,

Can you smell the sulfur?  Also, what scent do you have?


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, then sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. Massaged APB HUG into my edges as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

I washed and DC my hair. I applied Shescentit Cranberry Cream Hair Cocktail and sealed with APB HUG oil. I massaged some oil into scalp as well.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Last night, I used OH hair dew, my ceramide oil blend and Ynobe shea hair cream.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 21, 2015)

Washed then sealed in leave in with almond and apricot oils, twisting with CRN almond jai twisting butter and sealing the ends with Oyin sugar berries pomade.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Used HH Refresher Coarse and finished moisturizing with Oyin HD. Sealed ends with Redken Anti-Snap and Jakeala's Amla Parfait.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2015)

Spray: APB cookie dough leave in 
Sealed: Jakeala Parfait & KV Fenugreek oil on length & ends


----------



## toaster (Jan 22, 2015)

Using Cantu Coconut Spritz and shea butter to seal nightly.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 22, 2015)

Used APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil and jakeala alma parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2015)

Used:
Claudie's Iman Butter and some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2015)

M: HH liquid gold cake batter
S: MHC type 4 hair creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> oneastrocurlie,
> 
> Can you smell the sulfur?  Also, what scent do you have?



Pennefeather I don't smell the sulfur at all, and I added more to my bottle. I have the Cherry Berry scent.


----------



## Beany (Jan 22, 2015)

Mustard oil on my scalp and sm purification mask on my hair. Prepooing.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 22, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew, Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream, Bekura Seven Fold


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Used APB Cran Peach Vanilla leave in, sealed with a little Cran Peach Vanilla Butta.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2015)

Shea Moisture JBCO leave in, APB hibiscus oil and Jakeala nappy butter


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 22, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> oneastrocurlie,
> 
> Can you smell the sulfur?  Also, what scent do you have?



Pennefeather not at all and I have the watermelon scent.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2015)

I applied TPS Peppermint pomade to scalp. I used Shescentit Tahitian leave in conditioner and Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer on hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2015)

Applied APB cookie dough cream 
Sealed with Jakeala parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2015)

BBD Stretch Crème and a couple drops of Mielle Organics Almond & Mint Oil


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 22, 2015)

Worked in SM Raw Shea Detangling Conditioner through my hair and then sealed with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Applied Komaza Coconut Damage Control Serum and HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow on length. Sealed ends with Redkin Anti-Snap and Jakeala's Amla Parfait.  

ETA- also used Claudie's Temple Balm on my edges. Love this stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> BBD Stretch Crème and a couple drops of Mielle Organics Almond & Mint Oil



I forgot that I have a jar of the BBD Stretch Creme. Are you just using it as a moisturizer? It's been sitting in my bathroom cabinet this whole time cause I wasn't sure how to go about using it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2015)

Just massaged in Megatek mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Massaged APB HUG on scalp, then moisturized with APB Leave in on length. Sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait, concentrating on ends.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 22, 2015)

Applied SM CES and sealed with SM finishing elixir. The smell...


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 23, 2015)

Retwisted my hair in six jumbo plaits with Natty Naturals Natty Creme and sealed with the Natty Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I forgot that I have a jar of the BBD Stretch Creme.* Are you just using it as a moisturizer? *It's been sitting in my bathroom cabinet this whole time cause I wasn't sure how to go about using it.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


 
flyygirlll2
So Did I!...:dollar::dollar::dollar:  

You know you have to use with heat.  

So I pulled it out and will start using it under the dryer as a leave-in.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2015)

M: HH Hemp Nostalgia  
S: grapeseed oil


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 23, 2015)

Last night I rinsed my hair then applied ITDF Intense Moisture Creme, topped with avocado oil, and sealed with avocado butter.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 23, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago, I posted in this thread and mentioned that I use Eco Styler Olive Oil gel. I recently stopped using this gel because my hair would start feeling dry, my hair strands would stick together, and my hair had a little breakage. Now, I have been strictly using plain ol' water and the shea butter mixed with safflower oil, castor oil, and coconut oil.  Since this change, my hair is softer, fuller, and more moisturized and the breakage has stopped. I did like the sleek look and hold from the gel but it would dry up my hair as days go by during this winter season and cause breakage. This year, I really want to grow my hair out and can't be having breakage slowing up my progress.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2015)

I used Green Magic on scalp and M&S with SSI Tahitian leave in and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 23, 2015)

Applied Nature's Blessing Pomade on scalp,  plain avocado buttah on ends


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 23, 2015)

Sunflower oil on top of Eva NYC Hair mask. Under the steamer now for about 20 minutes.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 23, 2015)

This morning I used APB hibiscus and fenugreek and jakeala alma parfait


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 23, 2015)

Rastafarai said:


> Retwisted my hair in six jumbo plaits with Natty Naturals Natty Creme and sealed with the Natty Butter.



Today's results from using these products last night:







I think I have found my staples!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 23, 2015)

Wash Day in twists yesterday:
1-hour prepoo with heat with Soultanicals Power To The Prepoo & Tropic Isle Living Strong Roots Pimento Oil 
Bobeam Honey Shea bar

Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner & Milk+Honey Tangle-Free Pudding mix 

LOC with
SheaMoisture Coconut Hibiscus & Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp conditioner mix, Baidynath Mahabhringraj & Ramtirth Brahmi Oil mix
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root ButterCream

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

Rastafarai

Gurl....Them Wavez are wavin' back


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jan 23, 2015)

Washed and DC then redoing mini twists with DB Vanilla Leave In, LG Vanilla Cream and Cream & Coco Chocolate Glaze oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

Doin' a Pre-Poo Rx with: SSI's Coconut Sorbet.

I keep 'wondering' what I was going to do with the Coconut Oil(s) I bought from Hydroquench Systems.

I will start using these as Pre-Rx's too. 

Especially since Coconut Oil is suppose to combat Hydral Fatigue and all that good stuff.

And I need to find a way to use those up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Moisturized with BRB Toasted Marshmallows, sealed with APB Quinoa oil in Almond Macaroon, LG Whipped Marshmallow butta on ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm experimenting with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Honey Hair Butter around my edges and nape while I'm in twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 23, 2015)

Applied MT mix to scalp, moisturized with APB Leave In, then sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. Also massaged APB HUG into my edges as well.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 24, 2015)

Added Grapeseed oil to my overnight DC.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 24, 2015)

Massaged in modified njoy oil, twisted with SM CES and sealed with SM finishing elixir.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 24, 2015)

Applied Megatek and baggied for a couple of hours.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 24, 2015)

I used Megatek and Peppermint Pomade on scalp.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

After applying my liquid leave ins, I used QB burdock root cream, Claudie's Montego Bay oil, QB amla & olive heavy cream and QB aethiopika butter.


----------



## Beany (Jan 24, 2015)

Used oil mix on scalp. Used bellezzanaturalskin hair and skin spray, pbn mmm, and kj jamaican jelly (on ends only). Currently in 6 plaits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2015)

Will use: Pure Avocado on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

After my Hair Dries, probably TPS Peppermint or Coffee Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 24, 2015)

This AM:
I spritzed a little of SSI Tahitian leave in and used a dab of SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair cream.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 24, 2015)

Sticking to my Reggie

Green magic on the scalp and kckt on th length


----------



## Beany (Jan 24, 2015)

Beany said:


> Used oil mix on scalp. Used bellezzanaturalskin hair and skin spray, pbn mmm, and kj jamaican jelly (on ends only). Currently in 6 plaits.



Also twisted with mhc type 4


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2015)

Using Jakeala coffee butter balm.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 24, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
Applied SSI coco cream to length 
Sealed SSI Sayani Butter


----------



## DoDo (Jan 24, 2015)

I used avocado oil to untangle and re-twist my hair. Avocado oil is my fall/winter/spring oil and I switch to coconut oil in the winter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 24, 2015)

Been using Mission Condition Buttercream this week

Ended up using Hair Trigger for my prepoo overnight last night


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 25, 2015)

APB HUG oil on scalp with a massage.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 25, 2015)

Overnight Prepoo with avocado oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 25, 2015)

Used Jakeala's SCHP on my edges and nape


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2015)

Used TPS Peppermint Pomade and a couple drops of: Mielle Almond & Mint Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2015)

Sealed my ends with JBCO.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 25, 2015)

Applied SSI Tahitian and SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Used Island Kissez Orange Peppermint Moisturizer and sealed with her Orange Peppermint oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 25, 2015)

Used carols daughter black vanilla oil with my dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2015)

Brownie518 said:


> *Been using Mission Condition Buttercream this week*
> 
> Ended up using Hair *Trigger* for my prepoo overnight last night


 
Brownie518

How is this? 

*Cackles at Trigga'*


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sealed over leave in with ceramide oil mix. Over that, sealing with Lusti Indian Hemp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How is this?
> 
> *Cackles at Trigga'*


IDareT'sHair

I loooove that Buttercream!! It's !! Very moisturizing 



Trigga...LOL!! Pulled that out the back of the closet, too!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 25, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sticking to my Reggie
> 
> Green magic on the scalp and kckt on the length



And again....


----------



## rileypak (Jan 26, 2015)

Wash day products:
APB Ayurvedic Oil & SSI Carrot Pumpkin Defrizzer on scalp
AV Methika Pre-Shampoo Oil on ends
APB Green Powerhouse Oil in protein treatment
JBCO in DC
APB Flowers and Roots Oil to seal


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 26, 2015)

Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream sealed with QB Aethiopika Butter on freshly washed and Dc'd hair that had been oil rinsed.


----------



## ronie (Jan 26, 2015)

Aphogee PVL
PBN MMM
Naturellegrow pumpkin seed creamy hair butter
Bun.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using oils and buttas all week...just been to lazy to post the past few days  

Ran out of my modified njoy oil so I need to make some more but not until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 26, 2015)

I used the following to refresh my braidout:
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Oyin Handmade Shine & Define
El Shaddai Shea Butter - vanilla scent

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Pre-pooed with APB GTAS on scalp and hair. Sealed ends with my friend's shea butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2015)

Using ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2015)

Brownie518 said:


> *I loooove that Buttercream!! It's !! Very moisturizing *
> 
> 
> 
> *Trigga...LOL!! Pulled that out the back of the closet, too!!*


 
Brownie518

Good Too Know!

Still Laffin' at You & Trigga'


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2015)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
Applied PBN Muru Muru Milk
Sealed with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, then sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait, concentrating on ends. Massaged Ayurvedic Cream into my edges as well.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Used APB Cran Peach Vanilla leave in spray, sealed with Cran Peach Vanilla Butta.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 26, 2015)

So my new butter didn't react how I preferred but I think it's because of the leave in I used. I kept catching the scent of my hair all day today. I think I like this scent more than my BSP. It also defined my transitioning curls. I'm going to try it sealing on dry hair later in the week.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

Since I am home with the snow I decided to throw in a random cowash and DCing session. 
Used: silk dreams wheat germ butter as my leave in and twisted with Marie Dean shea nilotica butter.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

KCKT, APB hibiscus oil, APB hibiscus and pomegranate cream, and more APB hibiscus oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 27, 2015)

Using APB Green Powerhouse Oil and JAkeala's Shea Castor Hemp Parfait.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 27, 2015)

Been to busy to keep up with  posting what I'm using, but I'm snowed in, so I have time   Been keeping it buttered up: rotating Jakaela Shea, but will prob put it away to finish up some other things, SSI Coconut soufflé and NG Pumpkin Seed butter - really like these two.  Also using MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 27, 2015)

APB leave in and BASK palm tapioca last night


----------



## Beany (Jan 27, 2015)

Moisturized with bellezzanaturaleskin hair spray 
Sealed my ends with mhc type 4
Sealed all of my hair  (length and ends) with bask apple syrup.

Im under my heat cap for 30-40 minutes and will probably baggy the rest of the day and night.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 27, 2015)

Put away Knot Sauce until the spring/summer because it wasn't cutting it for my dry hair. Pulled out APB Tutti Frutti Cream and Karen's Body Beuatiful Super Duper Hydrating Hair Cream (shea butter, aloe gel, argan oil, acai powder) and my hair is soft, smooth and moisturized. I'm glad I found the KBB 2oz sample jars at Target last week for $1.74.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 27, 2015)

I used the following this morning to make a cinnabun:
Jane Carter Solutions Restore Moisture Mist
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner + Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root ButterCream mix
PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter -Tahitian vanilla scent

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Applied vatika frosting on top of my DC.

Heavy sealed with TPS  sweet indulgence.
Used APB Annabelle's LI and moisturized with APB hair pudding.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2015)

The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade in Plumeria and a couple drops of ED JBCO


----------



## Imoan (Jan 27, 2015)

Claudies tiffani pomade on scalp, Jakeala Parfait on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2015)

Using: Mission:Condition's Banana Kisses DC'er as a Pre-Rx.  

It is a Banana & Chocolate DC'ing concoction.  

It looks & smells more Chocolate that anything else.

I read in her new offerings on BOSS BAG, she added a different type of Banana Puree to intensify the Banana scent/performance.

It's just "average" (IMO), although it has GREAT ingredients.  

I'll use it up as a Pre-Rx.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 28, 2015)

Used pbn muru muru milk and butter both in Tahitian vanilla scent. Also used oyin sugar berries pomade


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2015)

Last night...

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in 
Applied PBN Muru Muru Milk
Sealed with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 28, 2015)

JBCO is the truth!...I notice my hair has come in thicket and fuller. A little really does go a long way.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2015)

Sealed with APB hibiscus oil last night will use Jakeala parfait today. Hair is flatironed so I want it to last a few days.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 28, 2015)

I used my new talia waajid butter again today on dry hair and a different leave in. It seems to work much better this way. The package says it can be used as a heat protectant but I'm not sure about that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2015)

Will use:
Pure Avocado on top of my DC'er to Steam with

Will also use:
Darcy's Pumpkinseed Elixir with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries:
The Pomade Shop


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 28, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic Cream, and sealed with SSI Seyani butter.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 28, 2015)

Put my shea butter/sunflower oil mixture that I normally use on my body on one of my temples, my ends and the nape of my neck under my deep protein conditioners. That one temple seems like it's thinning but I got through this every year (thinking I'm balding lol) in that same place and I know it's not balding, it's just thinner than the other side... Oh well. Here I sit steaming butter into my temple because it makes me feel better about the whole situation


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 28, 2015)

Bekura Sevenfold over shower steamed do.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 28, 2015)

Used my ceramide oil blend and Ynobe shea cream to seal in liquid leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2015)

caliscurls

I read (in another thread) you are looking for Protein DC'ers.  

Please don't sleep on Claudie's Renew Protein DC'er and Claudie's Reconstructor.

Those are both Fab!

Also HV's Methi Step 1.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks IDareT'sHair ! I will add them to my list of stuff to try this year


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 28, 2015)

Twisted my hair for the night using Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sealed with my whipped shea mix last night. Tonight, I'm going to mist my hair, seal with Lusti Organics Mango Butter, and GHE overnight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2015)

Used APB Cran Peach Vanilla leave in, sealed with APB Quinoa oil in Almond Macaroon.


----------



## Beany (Jan 29, 2015)

Used BNS hair spray, sealed ends with mhc type 4, and oiled scalp with NO honey and jojoba balm. Currently under my heat cap.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 29, 2015)

Used the following to prepoo yesterday:
Neelibrigahdi, hemp, huille maskreti/HBCO & Auromere Conditioning Pre-Shampoo Hair Oil mix

Hair is in 20 jumbo twists & bunned. Will wash this evening.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil and TPS Peppermint Pomade


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 29, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with APB Honey Almond Leave-In and then twisted my hair for the night with Jakeala Parfait (Birthday Cake!!).


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2015)

Used APB Coconut Lime Verbena Leave in spray, APB Coconut Creme hair cream, sealed with APB Green Powerhouse in Coconut Lime Verbena.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, then sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait, concentrating on ends. Massaged APB HUG into my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2015)

Slathered on:
HydroQuench Systems Mango & Coconut/Lime Hair Oil (for overnight 'oil soak')


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 30, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with  Njoy oil and twisted my hair up for the night with MHC butter soy hair creme.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 30, 2015)

HOT pre-poo with APB Ayurvedic oil. Will leave it in overnight.


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2015)

Applied APB ayurvedic pomade on my scalp & it feels much better.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

After my Hair Dries.....I will stay on ED JBCO and TPS (either Coffee or Peppermint)


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair just saw in another thread you just had a birthday, Happy Belated B-Day! Hope you're still celebrating through the weekend!


Used:
Hair Dew and Aethiopika Butter then decided I'd been too stingy and used Palm Tapioca Cream and a little more Aethiopika. Feels just right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *I just saw in another thread you just had a birthday, Happy Belated B-Day! Hope you're still celebrating through the weekend!*
> 
> 
> *Used:*
> *Hair Dew and Aethiopika Butter then decided I'd been too stingy and used Palm Tapioca Cream and a little more Aethiopika. Feels just right.*


 
caliscurls

Awww Thank You! 

Yes...I sure am!

Sound like a Delicious Combo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Used: Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Hair Elixir


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2015)

Using kerva oil and coffee balm from jakeala.


----------



## ronie (Jan 31, 2015)

PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter
Twist for twist out


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2015)

I used EVCO with BRB Hair Chai Tea as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 31, 2015)

Been rotating between APB ayurvedic oil, hibiscus oil and Jakeala parfait while my hair is straight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 31, 2015)

Sealed with APB green powerhouse, misted with APB LI and moisturized with original moxie lux locks.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 31, 2015)

* Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow
* Sprayed APB Cookie Dough Leave In Spray
* Sealed with Hairveda Vatika Frosting & A tiny dab of Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Doing an overnight HOT with APB Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil,  Brinraj oil, and ED JBCO.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2015)

Used: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2015)

Also used: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

Currently DCing. Will fenugreek/tea rinse, then seal with Lusti Indian Hemp.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 1, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with Njoy oil. Added extra JBCO to my edges. Braided my hair to dry using Jakeala Hair Parfait.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2015)

I oiled my scalp with KV Super Ego oil. I spritzed Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Nectar and used on Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 2, 2015)

Used for the past week:

Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream sealed in with

Sarenzo Beads Chocolate Covered Butter


----------



## meka72 (Feb 2, 2015)

Used LG's sulfur growth oil on my scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 2, 2015)

Sunflower oil over hydrolyzed quinoa protein/Millcreek Keratin conditioner/aloe vera gel. Steaming now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Used APB Coconut Cream hair cream sealed with APB Olive and Oats oil in Coconut cream.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## veesweets (Feb 2, 2015)

Curl junkie smoothing lotion sealed with Oyin whipped pudding.
Did a prepoo yesterday with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 2, 2015)

Last night, used carols daughter black vanilla oil with my dc


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2015)

Used QB AO butter as a styler this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2015)

Using: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 2, 2015)

I used Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer and Jakeala Shea Parfait earlier today.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2015)

used ssi marshmallow herbal cream.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 2, 2015)

Njoy oil on my scalp.
APB Ayurvedic oil and MHC Buttery Soy on my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Applied Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait on length, then spritzed with APB Green Tea Aloe Silk oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Applied Jakeaka's coffee balm and shea butter to seal my ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 3, 2015)

I used  KV Super Ego oil on scalp and M&S with Claudie's Balancing moisturizer and a little of Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 3, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amala Hemp Castor Parfait. Love this stuff.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ssi cococream sealed with APB cran peach vanilla butta.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 3, 2015)

Sealed with argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2015)

PBN MMM sealed with MHC buttery soy hair cream


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2015)

Used bear fruit hair flowers and fruit leave in with APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil. Used jakeala parfait on dry hair


----------



## veesweets (Feb 3, 2015)

APB honeydew leave in
QB aiethiopika butter


----------



## DoDo (Feb 3, 2015)

Used Koils by Nature leave in to detangle


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2015)

Sunflower oil over hydrolyzed quinoa protein/aloe vera gel and shea butter mix on temples and nape. Steaming now.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 3, 2015)

Yesterday: started with LG Amla Cream in one section and sealed with QB Aethiopika Butter...didn't like it so finished the rest with Bekura Palm Tapioca and QB Aethiopika. I think I'll just continue using the Amla cream as a scalp/roots treatment before washing. 

Today: Steamed in shower, sealed with a touch of MYHC Buttery Soy

Observation...I've gotten boring because i've found my staples  ...at least the ones for winter.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 3, 2015)

Worked APB Creamy Hair Pudding and then sealed with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 3, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, massaged APB HUG into scalp and edges, then sealed ends with SSI Seyani butter.


----------



## ronie (Feb 3, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Yesterday: started with LG Amla Cream in one section and sealed with QB Aethiopika Butter...didn't like it so finished the rest with Bekura Palm Tapioca and QB Aethiopika. I think I'll just continue using the Amla cream as a scalp/roots treatment before washing.  Today: Steamed in shower, sealed with a touch of MYHC Buttery Soy  Observation...I've gotten boring because i've found my staples  ...at least the ones for winter.


Boring is good. Every time I try to fix boring I get in trouble with my hair.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 4, 2015)

Good point roni because of course I'm itching to buy something new. I need to just chill.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 4, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Nectar and Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer; KV Super Ego oil on scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2015)

APB ayurvedic cream


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2015)

Heavy sealing edges and nape with HV cocasta shikakai. I need to take better care of these two areas since they are exposed most while in wigs.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 4, 2015)

Lately Ive been using grapessed oil on my hair and Doo Gro Hair Vitalizer on my scalp very lightly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2015)

Been using: ED JBCO _"HARD"_ as my one friend always says!

Will use _Pure Pumpkin_ or maybe _Avocado Oil_ on top of my DC'er. 

Using: Huetiful's DC'er.  It contains _Moringa Oil_ on the front of the Label.

After my Hair Dries - _LG's Green Magic_.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 4, 2015)

jprayze Where have you been boo? :wink2:

Moisturized with APB Leave In, massaged MT mix into scalp and edges, then sealed length with Jakeala Parfait. 

Will probably apply APB GTAS in the morning.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 5, 2015)

Heyyyy NappyNelle!!!!  I've been lurking LOL

Now for oils  using liquid gold bald spot treatment on my edges today.  While I like liquid gold sulfur for forth, the bald spot treatment isn't doing a thing for my thin spots. Disappointed so far.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 5, 2015)

After using APB Hair Tonic I applied a little of her hurry up and grow oil to my scalp and kandy kurls shea souffle to edges and nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2015)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic again.

I'm on this Sulfur-kick probably until Spring.  

*Note to Self: Keep moisture levels up to prevent extreme dryness from sulfur*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2015)

Couple dabs of ED JBCO


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, then sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait, concentrating on ends. Massaged APB HUG into my scalp.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Feb 5, 2015)

Redid DD's mini twists with Annabelle's Leave In, Annabelle's Hair Cream & Mission Condition Star Glaze = juicy moisturized hair


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 5, 2015)

Applied castor oil to temple and nape after blow drying.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 5, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew and QB Aethiopika Butter to set curlformers on freshly washed and deep conditioned hair....really like the way the two smoothed my ends without having to use the denman.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 5, 2015)

Overnight Prepoo with avocado oil.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 5, 2015)

Used water, Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade, and Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ssi Cococream, APB Quinoa oil in Almond Macaroon. Green Magic on scalp.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Applied castor oil to temple and nape after blow drying.


 
Applied again this morning to these areas. I think I'll start doing that every day for this month to see how those areas change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2015)

Will use a couple drops of: Pure Cold Pressed Flax Seed Oil (rich in Omega 3,6,9)


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 6, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use a couple drops of: Pure Cold Pressed Flax Seed Oil (rich in Omega 3,6,9)


 
I think I'm going to do flaxseed again. I tried it a few years ago and even though I was using it improperly for my hair, it still made it shine and deep conditioning all those nutrients into my scalp felt good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2015)

@CodeRed

You should try it again. I'm glad I did. I had it before a while back and re-upped this Fall.

And you're right. It feels great on your scalp and mixed into DC'ers and the shine is great.

I usually put it on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

I was trying to decide between Wheat Germ Oil & Flax Seed Oil and went with the Flax Seed.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2015)

Sealed with cocasta shikakai


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 7, 2015)

Massaged scalp with Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 7, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with Njoy oil, put APB Ayurvedic oil on my ends and then sealed with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 7, 2015)

Used Koils by Nature to moisturize and Avocado oil to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

Will use Flax Seed Oil on top my DC'er to Steam with.

Will use Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - Sweet Nature By Eddie's Spirit Creme


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 7, 2015)

Used hair trigger to oil my scalp


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 7, 2015)

Applying pumpkin seed oil & sulfur to my scalp. 
Spraying APB spray to my braids.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just applied ED JBCO to my hair. Doing an overnight HOT to prepare for tomorrow's wash.

  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2015)

Used: Sweet Nature By Eddie's Spirit Hair Crème.  

Sealed it down with: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 8, 2015)

Used hemp seed oil on top of my dc


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Used HV Whipped cream Ends and QB BRBC on either side. Sealed with APB Olive Oats in bday cake.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 8, 2015)

I smell like a marshmallow cloud. Used APB leave in, oil and hair pudding in Marshmallow cloud scent.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 8, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amala Hemp Castor Parfait on hair for a flat twist style. The watermelon scent smells great, thanks for the scent recommendation PJaye!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2015)

Used jakeala coffee balm, SSI marshmallow cream, kerva herbal oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 8, 2015)

Used hairitage hydration lemon gold cake batter and APB butta to twist my hair


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 8, 2015)

Jbco on my edges. 
APB Ayurvedic Hair oil on ends, followed by Jakaela Amla Parfait.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Used sweet almod oil on my hair today after removing rollers. This oil feels light which I like so far.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 8, 2015)

Used QB AOHC, QB BRBC, Claudie's Montego Bay oil and QB aethiopika butter to moisture and seal my hair.


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2015)

After my wash & DC applied HH soft coconut marshmallow leave in & sealed with happy nappy honey iced tea oil..Applied BASK java on my scalp.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CeeLex33 (Feb 9, 2015)

Used APB's Leave In, APB'S Ayurvedic Hair Cream and Cream & Coco's Tincture Oil as LCO.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2015)

Castor oil on temple/nape for deep steaming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2015)

Used: Sweet Nature By Eddie's Spirit Crème and some Pure Cold Pressed Flax Seed Oil

C-O


----------



## rileypak (Feb 9, 2015)

Used:
APB Broccoli Hair Creme
LG Whipped Amla Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In and Jakeala Parfait on damp hair. APB HUG on edges and scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 9, 2015)

Last night it was green magic on the scalp. Length  and ends got kckt and QB amla and olive


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 9, 2015)

Applied KV Bhringraj Oil to my scalp while in box braids


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 10, 2015)

Applied grapeseed oil to wet hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 10, 2015)

Applied HH Jar of Joe to my scalp. This has calmed down my scalp tremendously.


----------



## Beany (Feb 10, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with bns hair spray, sealed my ends with mhc type 4, put kj naturals jamaican jelly on my edges, put a little bask apple syrup on my length (I usually use two pumps for my entire head, today I used one pump), and oiled my scalp with NO honey and jojoba balm. I'm under my heat cap for 30-45 minutes.

This combo of products and using my heat cap right after m&s has kept my hair right this winter. I also owe some credit to keeping my hair covered in satin all day and night (except during showers).


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 10, 2015)

Last night used marie dean's shea butter(juicy mango) and APB noni papaya acerola oil


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2015)

Prepooing with Avocado oil today. Will wash tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2015)

Beany said:


> *This combo of products and using my heat cap right after m&s has kept my hair right this winter. I also owe some credit to keeping my hair covered in satin all day and night (except during showers).*


 
Beany

Glad you found a combo that has helped keep you straight this Winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2015)

Used: Sweet Nature By Eddie Spirit Crème and Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 10, 2015)

Bekura Palm Tapioca and Bekura Sevenfold


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 10, 2015)

Applied APB HUG on scalp and Ayurvedic cream on length.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Applied Claudie's Temple Balm on my edges. Used HH Refresher Coarse to spritz my hair,  applied Komaza's Coconut Damage Control Serum, and QB's AOHC. Sealed with Sweet Almond Oil. Also used Claudie's Tiffany Ceramide Pomade and Phyto Keratin serum on my ends.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 11, 2015)

Used njoy oil on my scalp and APB Ayurvedic Oil + Jakaela Parfait to seal my hair/ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

Used: SNBE and Pure Flaxseed Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 11, 2015)

sexypebbly said:


> Last night used marie dean's shea butter(juicy mango) and APB noni papaya acerola oil



This again


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 11, 2015)

Last night I applied LG Whipped Java to my scalp. 

Sprayed APB leave in on the length of my braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

Used Pure Flax Seed Oil on top of my DC'er

Will use DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries probably Sweet Nature By Eddie's Spirit Crème and a couple drops of Pure Avocado Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh Yeah....I Slathered on HydroQuench Systems Mango & Coconut Oil before I co-cleansed.

Trying to use this up.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 11, 2015)

Applied mega Tek & APB pumpkin oil to my scalp 

Sprayed APB leave in to my length


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor oil before exercising... added 2 - 3 teaspoons of camellia oil to Eva NYC Hair Mask


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 11, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In and sealed with Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. My ends have behaved very nicely since incorporating more shea in my regimen.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Applied APB Greenhouse Power Oil on length. Used Phyto Keratin serum and Claudie's Tiffany Ceramide pomade on ends. Also used Claudie's Temple Balm and Ouidad's Biotin Reparative serum on my edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 11, 2015)

I sprayed my hair with APB Honey Almond Leave-in conditioner, oiled my ends with APB Ayurvedic oil and sealed with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## toaster (Feb 12, 2015)

Washed my hair today and used the cantu creamy lotion and shea butter on my ends.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2015)

used APB green tea and silk oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2015)

Will do Sweet Nature By Eddie's Spirit Crème and a few drops of oil.  Maybe ED JBCO?


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 12, 2015)

Used APB noni papaya and acerola oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 12, 2015)

Started with Claudie's tea, Jakeala nappy butter and APB hibiscus oil. Then the next day braided my hair with SM JBCO leave in and Jakeala parfait. Massage both APB ayurvedic oil and hibiscus oil in my scalp. Then next day after that applied Megatek to scalp and spritzed with APB leave in mix with STN kink drink.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2015)

Used Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil this evening.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 12, 2015)

Did an avocado oil wash, worked APB Ayurveda oil on my ends and sealed all of my hair with MHC Buttery Soy.
I'm about to use Njoy growth pomade on my scalp.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 12, 2015)

Applied As I Am doublebutter cream


----------



## veesweets (Feb 12, 2015)

Purabody murumuru milk sealed with jojoba oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Used APB Clean Cotton Hair Cream and QB AOHC on either side. Sealed both with APB Clean Cotton Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 12, 2015)

Avocado oil on blown out hair.

I have grown my hair out enough to make me happy. My hair sits at armpit/bsb when blown out.

Yay  .


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Used QB AOHC on length and sealed with sweet almond oil. Applied Jakeala's shea butter on my ends and Claudie's Temple balm on edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 13, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In and Jakeala Parfait on length. Massaged APB Ayurvedic Oil into scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2015)

DoDo said:


> *I have grown my hair out enough to make me happy.* My hair sits at armpit/bsb when blown out.
> 
> *Yay*  .


 
DoDo

  Very Happy for You Ms. Do!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 13, 2015)

I did a pre-poo treatment earlier today with Avocado oil under BRB Chai Hair Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2015)

Doing a Pre-Rx with: J. Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli DC'er (trying to use this up quickly). *don't like the scent*


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 13, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied APB Leave In and Jakeala Parfait on length. Massaged APB Ayurvedic Oil into scalp.



Did this again tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 13, 2015)

I spritzed with Jakeala Coconut Juice,  M&S with Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Healthy Hair Milk and Shescentit Seyani Butter.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 13, 2015)

rileypak and IDareT'sHair 

I saw where you guys used black seed oil in the challenge from last year... I read up on its benefits on other websites but how did it do for you?


----------



## rileypak (Feb 14, 2015)

CodeRed I haven't used it consistently enough to get noticeable benefits from it. Hopefully I can get it back into regular rotation soon so I can start reaping benefits.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

CodeRed

I used it this year too.  

In fact, I finished up an 8oz Bottle of Pure Cold Pressed around the Holidays.  It's pricey.

I like it.  But because of the cost I don't reup on it often. 

However, I'd like to use it more.  It gets great reviews and I think my Hair really likes it too.

The scent, however, does _linger_.  *that's been kind* 

Not as 'funky' as Neem, but it is pretty pungent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

Used: Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

Will use: Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir on top of my Leave-In

After my Hair dries: Probably Sweet Nature By Eddie's Spirit Crème and Pure Pumpkin Seed oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 14, 2015)

Doing a hot oil treatment with EVOO, avocado, and EVCO.


----------



## Beany (Feb 14, 2015)

There is no reason for mustard oil to smell like death. I hear it's good for growth, but it's hard to use consistently because it smells so bad.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 14, 2015)

Applied my MN oil mix this am before going to the salon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

Beany said:


> *There is no reason for mustard oil to smell like death. I hear it's good for growth, but it's hard to use consistently because it smells so bad.*


 
Beany

I have a bottle just 'sitting'  I was suppose to be using it for Pre-Rx.  

But I have a hard time reaching for it.


----------



## Beany (Feb 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair I have two bottles (bogo) and I'm thinking about tossing both of them. I feel like I can still smell it even though I rinsed thoroughly.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beany
> 
> I have a bottle just 'sitting'  I was suppose to be using it for Pre-Rx.
> 
> But I have a hard time reaching for it.



Sounds like this is comparable to neem  oil odor 

And to think  I considered mustard oil for 2015! Egads.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

DarkJoy

Along those same lines as Neem yet different.  

STANKS nonetheless.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 14, 2015)

Castor oiled my scalp before I ran... now deep conditioning with camellia oil mixed in.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 14, 2015)

Used APB cran peach vanilla cream and jakeala parfait to twist my hair


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 14, 2015)

Used MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 14, 2015)

I spritzed my hair with a fenugreek tea blend and M&S with BRB Coconut Hair Milk and APB HUG oil.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 15, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Used QB AOHC on length and sealed with sweet almond oil. Applied Jakeala's shea butter on my ends and Claudie's Temple balm on edges.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



Did this again except I also spritz my hair with HH Refresher Coarse mixed with AVJ and Argan oil. I used Komaza Coconut Damage control serum as well. The combination of these products is becoming part of my nightly routine and I like it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 15, 2015)

Njoy pomade on my scalp.
APB creamy hair pudding on my hair, sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2015)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 15, 2015)

Njoy pomade on scalp.
Sprayed with APB Honey Almond Leave-In and then sealed with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 15, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In and Jakeala Parfait on length.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pulled out HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter for my leave in. 

Will continue to go hard on the JBCO


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2015)

After my wash used HH soft coconut leave in,HH Greek yogurt hair cream,set hair with rollers under dryer..Applied Bask java on my scalp.

*Very nice silky soft curls with bounce & body...Smells good too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 15, 2015)

I did so much stuff to my hair this session...

Anyway, this time I used castor oil over the mayo treatment I messed up but I don't know if it did any good because everything was dripping everywhere. I'm currently under a plastic cap with camellia oil under Eva NYC Hair Mask.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 16, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew and EVCO...wearing my hair straight this week


----------



## CeeLex33 (Feb 16, 2015)

Used some Jakeala Leave-in spritzer spiced apples scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 16, 2015)

HH Liquid Gold Cake batter and MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2015)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## DoDo (Feb 16, 2015)

Used Bask Palm Tapioca Hair Creme sealed in with QB Aethiopika Hydrate and Twist Butter for a braid out


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 16, 2015)

APB Green Tea Aloe Silk.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 17, 2015)

I used APB Broccoli cream and green powerhouse pomade today


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 17, 2015)

I spritzed my hair with my tea blend and M&S with Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream and Jakeala parfait.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 17, 2015)

DoDo said:


> Used Bask Palm Tapioca Hair Creme sealed in with QB Aethiopika Hydrate and Twist Butter for a braid out



Repeated this with a bit OGX Argan Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2015)

Used QB BRBC

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## rileypak (Feb 17, 2015)

Added JBCO to my DC
Sealed with Hairveda Jardin Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 17, 2015)

Massaged APB HUG into scalp, moisturized with SSI Coco Creme, then sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 17, 2015)

Used OGX Coconut ant breakage to take down my braids.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2015)

Continuously slathering my hair with Cantu Coconut Spritz and shea butter on the ends. So boring, but so effective.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Applied Terra Veda Organix  Banana Slip Detangler mainly focusing on my new growth followed by Komaza Coconut Damage Control serum, and QB AOHC on the length. So far I really like the Banana Slip Detangler, it definitely lives up to its name by providing slip and some moisture.  Sealed ends with Phyto Keratin serum and Jakeala's shea butter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 17, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Shea Amla Hemp Castor parfait on freshly washed hair as my styler/sealent


----------



## CeeLex33 (Feb 17, 2015)

CeeLex33 said:


> Used some Jakeala Leave-in spritzer spiced apples scent



Did this again and also used ORS Hair Fertilizer on scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2015)

Castor oil on whole scalp... put a plastic cap on and a plastic bag on over that... not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow. I just wanted a castor oily scalp right now lol.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 18, 2015)

Used APB cran peach vanilla cream, jakeala parfait and APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## Imoan (Feb 18, 2015)

Jakeala nappy butter on ends, extra dark jbco on scalp


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 18, 2015)

Used some of a sample of Anu Essentials moisturizing cream and soft gel. Not too shabby. I liked the sample gel shampoo too.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2015)

Camellia oil and mayo mix... nope. Did not like this treatment at all. Camellia oil is so light too...


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 18, 2015)

Doing a HOT with avocado, EVCO, and EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2015)

Will either use: 

Pure Flax Seed or Avocado on top of my DC'er. Will also use Darcy's Pumpkinseed Elixir with my Leave-In.

When my Hair Dries, probably: Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Crème (with MSM)


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 18, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani on length.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2015)

I used Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail leave in conditioner, Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk, and Shescentit Seyani Butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I applied Both Natural Oasis Jojoba/Honey Balm and QB AOHC on length. Sealed ends with Jakeala's  shea butter and used Claudie's Temple Balm on my edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## DoDo (Feb 19, 2015)

Using Avocado oil to retwist


----------



## ronie (Feb 19, 2015)

Last night
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter
Put hair in 5 braids


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 19, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew and EVCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2015)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's "Dream Crème" w/MSM


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Last night I rubbed some APB blueberry cheesecake hair butta' on the back of my scalp.  I have some sore spots (which I cannot for the life of me figure out).


----------



## gn1g (Feb 19, 2015)

Jace032000 said:


> Last night I rubbed some APB blueberry cheesecake hair butta' on the back of my scalp. I have *some sore spots* (which I cannot for the life of me figure out).


 

might be a place that you carry stress.


I have a place near my hair line that when I am SUPER stressed out it burns like someone left a perm on my scalp, luckily it is only about the size of a nickel.  The only thing that I have found to soothe it is Aloe vera or Vit B5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2015)

@Jace032000

I agree with gn1g

When I have those types of flare ups, _my spot_ is usually: incredibly sore, excessively itchy and/or excessively dry. 

Then I experience the breakage or hair loss. It's always in the same area though.

Use a good soothing oil on that area. For me, personally, it's always JBCO.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2015)

Added a nice helping of castor oil to my Eva NYC Hair mask.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 19, 2015)

Sprayed my hair with APB Honey Almond Leave-In, worked Soultanicals Knot Sauce through my hair and then sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2015)

SSI Seyani on length.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 20, 2015)

It waz green magic and kckt last night and will be the same this night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2015)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's "Dream Cream" w/MSM


----------



## DoDo (Feb 20, 2015)

Used:

Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk 

layered with Jojoba oil and 

Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## Beany (Feb 20, 2015)

Natural oasis hair and scalp pomade on scalp
Moisturized with bellezzanaturaleskin hair spray
Sealed with natural oasis herbal styling oil
Followed with heat cap for 45 minutes. Will baggy the rest of the day and night.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Used BRB Pumpkin Puree, sealed with APB Olive Oats in Coconut Cream,  APB Pumpkin butta on ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2015)

Will use:
Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: 
Sweet Nature by Eddie's Dream Cream with MSM & some Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil or Pure Cold Pressed Flax Seed Oil


----------



## jprayze (Feb 21, 2015)

Used just a light application of my MN oil around my edges.  It's snowing pretty hard right now so my hair is pin curled and under a scarf.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 21, 2015)

Applied castor oil to temple and nape. I'm getting to where this is just something I do lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2015)

Massaged in some: Sweet Nature By Eddie's "Dream Cream" w/MSM


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 21, 2015)

Oiled with scalp with Njoy oil and worked APB Ayurvedic oil through my hair.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 21, 2015)

Used a bit of Aveeno Nourish and Shine leave in to refresh twists

Sealed in with Jojobal oil

Used a bit of Squalane oil on edges


----------



## CeeLex33 (Feb 22, 2015)

Used Pura Body Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter on scalp then moisturized with Jakeala spritz in Pineapple Sorbet and sealed with Shescentit Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 22, 2015)

Just castor oiled my whole head and covered with plastic cap. Will co-wash out in the morning.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 22, 2015)

Refreshed my hair and flat twisted it with Bellezza Naturale Skin's refresher spray and sealed with her Pink Watermelon Lemonade Butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2015)

Massaged scalp with APB Ayurvedic Oil and left in overnight as a pre-poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

CeeLex33 said:


> *Used Pura Body Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter *on scalp then moisturized with Jakeala spritz in Pineapple Sorbet and sealed with Shescentit Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Oil.


 
CeeLex33

I really like this. Very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

Massaged in: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (in Hawaiian Plumeria)


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 22, 2015)

Used hemp seed oil on top of my dc


----------



## veesweets (Feb 22, 2015)

Applied LG green magic to my scalp last night. Prepood this morning with EVOO and jojoba oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In and Jakeala Parfait on damp hair.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 22, 2015)

Used Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Mist on twists and sealed with Jojoba oil


----------



## divachyk (Feb 22, 2015)

Sealed my braids with Saravun Castor Cream


----------



## divachyk (Feb 22, 2015)

DoDo said:


> Used Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Mist on twists and sealed with Jojoba oil



I'm loving SM's mist DoDo  -- it's my everything these days.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I'm loving SM's mist DoDo  -- it's my everything these days.



divachyk

I peeped your review in the Hits and Misses thread , then I immediately went to get it !


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2015)

After my wash & DC,HH soft coconut leave in & BASK java on my scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2015)

DoDo said:


> divachyk
> 
> I peeped your review in the Hits and Misses thread , then I immediately went to get it !



How you liking it? DoDo


----------



## DoDo (Feb 23, 2015)

divachyk said:


> How you liking it? DoDo



divachyk

It left my hair soft and plushy. So far so good .


----------



## DoDo (Feb 23, 2015)

Lita said:


> After my wash & DC,HH soft coconut leave in & BASK java on my scalp..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

I never thought about using Bask Java on my scalp. How is it treating you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2015)

Lita

WHY Do I Keep Missing YOU???????

We never seem to be on at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2015)

The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 23, 2015)

Yesterday used my honey child type 3 cream and APB butta to twist my hair. Tonight gonna use marie dean cherry plum pomade


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 23, 2015)

Castor oiled my temple and nape last night before I went to sleep, the oiled my whole head with it again before exercising. Co-washed it out, oiled my nape and temple again and put deep conditioner over it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 23, 2015)

Oiled my scalp w/ good ole' JBCO

Lighty LCOB my fresh set of cornrolls:

SheScentIt Moisture Mist(L)
Komazacare Coconut Serum (C)
Grapeseed Oil (O)
Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter <On My Ends> (B)


----------



## DoDo (Feb 23, 2015)

Spritzed my twists with Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Mist

Used a couple dabs of Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream

Used a few drops of Avocado oil to seal

Sealed the ends with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2015)

I used Jakeala Coconut Juice and Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair cream. I massaged EVOO and jbco on scalp.


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 23, 2015)

Same...Oyin Hair Dew and EVCO, perfecto for keeping this flat ironed hair moisturized with movement.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 23, 2015)

Oyin hair dew worked into my twists and MHC Buttery Soy on the ends.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme and Lemon Pound Cake Creamy Hair Pudding


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2015)

Sealed with LG java


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2015)

The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 24, 2015)

I used Jakeala Coconut Juice,  Shescentit Marshmallow Hair Cream, and Peppermint Pomade on scalp.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 24, 2015)

Used bask palm tapioca to put my hair in a bun


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 24, 2015)

Applied APB HUG to scalp, then sealed length with SSI Seyani butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 24, 2015)

Spritzed my twist with SM Shine & Moisture Mist and sealed with sweet almond oil. Applied Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait on my ends. I also used LG Green Magic on my edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2015)

Using the last of my: 

BRB Chai Tea Pre-Rx (under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap & Wig) while at work.

If I run out of BRB Chai Tea I will use a bit of SSI's Coconut Sorbet too.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 25, 2015)

Last night I used SSI coco cream, sealed with jakeela parfait


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew sealed with LG java


----------



## Imoan (Feb 25, 2015)

Extra dark Jbco, jakeala parfait,


----------



## rileypak (Feb 25, 2015)

M&S with Claudie's Moisturizing Quinoa Coffee Creme & Siamese Twists Ginger Cream Cheese Hair Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2015)

Used Pure Avocado Oil on top of my DC'er.

After my Hair Dries maybe Sulfur Oil from Sweet Nature By Eddie


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2015)

This AM:

Jakeala Coconut Juice 
SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream
APB Ayurveda oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Pure Avocado Oil on top of my DC'er.*
> 
> *After my Hair Dries maybe Sulfur Oil from Sweet Nature By Eddie*


 
Will also use DB's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In


----------



## Imoan (Feb 26, 2015)

KeraVada Super Ego on one side of head other side Alter Ego oil


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 26, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> This AM:  Jakeala Coconut Juice SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream APB Ayurveda oil



Repeat this AM


----------



## veesweets (Feb 26, 2015)

Last night moisturized with APB leave in, hair cream and sealed with the ayurvedic oil all in honeydew scent


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 26, 2015)

Castor oiled my whole scalp before exercise today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2015)

SNBE Follicle Booster


----------



## caliscurls (Feb 26, 2015)

On freshly washed and oil rinsed hair used the following to braid up my hair
- Bekura Palm Tapioca as a leave in
- Aethiopika Butter to seal 

Will re-braid to stretch it more after it dries...


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani on length.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 27, 2015)

SSI coco quench to twist


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 27, 2015)

Been using Beija flor naturals creme brulee and APB Hurry up and Grow oil all week


----------



## Beany (Feb 27, 2015)

Used pbn mmm, bask apple syrup, and mhc type 4 cream

Eta: natural oasis jojoba and honey balm on scalp.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 27, 2015)

Used Shea Moisture Hold and Shine Mist, Avocado oil, Koils by Nature Shealoe leave in, and Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on the ends


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 27, 2015)

I used APB Leave in conditioner and Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 28, 2015)

Prepooed with avocado oil last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

Pre-Treating with: SheScentIt's Coconut Sorbet Pre-Poo Treatment.

Will use: Either Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed or Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam 

Will use: DB's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: Maybe something Jakeala? With SNBE Sulfur Oil on Scalp


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 28, 2015)

Massaged APB Ayurvedic oil into scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

Using: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 1, 2015)

Applied LG Green Magic to my scalp


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 1, 2015)

It's been so hectic, I forgot to post here. 

Yesterday I used the following:
Retwisted damp hair with Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee + SheaMoisture JBCO Strengthen Grow & Restore Edge Treatment gel 

On Scalp: Baidynath mahabhringaj+ Black Seed + Huille Maskriti mix

Heavy sealed with shea & cocoa butter mix. My twists are plump & smell like flan custard.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

I used LG Green Magic on scalp.

I M&S with Bel Nouvo Healthy Hair Milk and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

@ronie @xu93texas

Ronie - I read your mini-review of the Phyto Phanere in another thread. I agree 100%.

I actually think (or should I say I know) I like them more than Viviscal. They have been Great.

You are suppose to take 4 months and then off 1 month. I am almost approaching that time. 

I think I am going to get PhytoSpecific to supplement during that 30 period and either take that with Silica or Biotin.

I got the idea of using the PhytoSpecific from rileypak

I am currently taking the Phytophanere with Biotin


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair,

You are so on it!! I saw the 4 month supply in Sephora a few weeks ago. I will purchase this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

@xu93texas

Yeah...I thought about buying Phytophanere early last year after another Poster saw such fab results, but stuck with Viviscal (now....despite my better judgment).erplexed 

Now I wish I would have made the switch earlier.

I am getting super great results from this vitamin. And/or the Combo w/Biotin. 

I will get the PhytoSpecific to take during the 30 days while not on Phytophanere.

Now I need to decide if I will take the Silica or keep taking the Biotin with the PhytoSpecific.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas  Yeah...I thought about buying Phytophanere early last year after another Poster saw such fab results, but stuck with Viviscal (now....despite my better judgment).erplexed  Now I wish I would have made the switch earlier.  I am getting super great results from this vitamin. And/or the Combo w/Biotin.  I will get the PhytoSpecific to take during the 30 days while not on Phytophanere.  Now I need to decide if I will take the Silica or keep taking the Biotin with the PhytoSpecific.



I take the bamboo extract from Swanson's and drink bamboo tea for silica. How much biotin do these vitamins contain?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> *I take the bamboo extract from Swanson's *and drink bamboo tea for silica. *How much biotin do these vitamins contain?*


 
xu93texas

Those are the exact ones I got

I got Natrol Biotin 10,000 mcg.

Oh....Did you mean the Phytophanere?  Lemme go look.....0.15

I think maybe the EFAs attributes to the growth?  Not sure?

But I do know I got better results in a shorter amount of time than I did Viviscal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

xu93texas

A "Former" Member worked at Sephora and tried to get me to make the switch, because she was saying how much faster folks (Sephora Employees, Customers, Herself) hair was growing using Phytophanere vs Viviscal.

And she offered to get/send me some with her Sephora discount.

I declined because at the time I had multiple packs of Viviscal (although I could have probably sold them on the Exchange), but decided to give them a Full Year.

Now, I see what she meant.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Those are the exact ones I got  I got Natrol Biotin 10,000 mcg.  Oh....Did you mean the Phytophanere?  Lemme go look.....0.15  I think maybe the EFAs attributes to the growth?  Not sure?  But I do know I got better results in a shorter amount of time than I did Viviscal.



I'm taking Nature's Bounty Hair Skin and Nails vitamins with Argan Oil.  It contains 5000mcg of biotin. Each bottle is a 50 day supply and I'm almost done with the second bottle. I have one more bottle to use. I'm not seeing the growth spurt like I did last year using Hairfinity. I don't know. I'll see.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  A "Former" Member worked at Sephora and tried to get me to make the switch, because she was saying how much faster folks (Sephora Employees, Customers, Herself) hair was growing using Phytophanere vs Viviscal.  And she offered to get/send me some with her Sephora discount.  I declined because at the time I had multiple packs of Viviscal (although I could have probably sold them on the Exchange), but decided to give them a Full Year.  Now, I see what she meant.



Interesting! Maybe I can use my Nature's Bounty every 5th month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2015)

xu93texas

The Natrol Biotin 10,000 mcg is a 100 ct. Bottle and you take x1 per day.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 1, 2015)

Oiled my temple/nape with castor and then went over my whole scalp with my soy butter mix. Going to get a relaxer tomorrow... I'll base some parts again before I leave for my appointment.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 2, 2015)

I spritzed my twists with Claudie's braid spray and oiled my scalp with a mixture of APB Ayurvedic and HUG oils.


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2015)

Moisturized and sealed with my faves:
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter


----------



## CeeLex33 (Mar 2, 2015)

APB Hibiscus & Fenugreek Pomade on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2015)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 2, 2015)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with mustard oil, brahmi oil, and EVOO.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 2, 2015)

I M&S with Bel Nouvo Healthy Hair Milk and Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail leave in to hair. 

I used APB Hug oil on scalp.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 2, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy last night
Oyin Hair Dew and Bekura Sevenfold this morning


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 2, 2015)

Tonight: a Bekura Palm Tapioca and MYHC Buttery Soy to do a protective style for the next 3 days


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2015)

Claudie's Revitalizer Hairline and Temple Balm


----------



## ronie (Mar 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie @xu93texas  Ronie - I read your mini-review of the Phyto Phanere in another thread. I agree 100%.  I actually think (or should I say I know) I like them more than Viviscal. They have been Great.  You are suppose to take 4 months and then off 1 month. I am almost approaching that time.  I think I am going to get PhytoSpecific to supplement during that 30 period and either take that with Silica or Biotin.  I got the idea of using the PhytoSpecific from rileypak  I am currently taking the Phytophanere with Biotin


IDareT'sHair
Now seeing this. Yeah girl, I was approaching my last 2 days, and I was not planning to repurchase. I was happy that it did not cause me major shedding, but I didn't think it was doing anything. Thank God I happened to blow dry my hair last weekend. So I quickly reordered, and I just received my new bottle today.  
I didn't know about the 4 month on 1 month off routine. I will definitely do that.  I will just take a multivitamin during those 30 days. 
I added garlic pills to help, but for the first few weeks I took it alone, I saw no increase in shedding. They are so easy to swallow and they taste almost like chocolate. They are a winner so far.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 3, 2015)

Oyin hair dew and bask java bean balm last night


----------



## DoDo (Mar 3, 2015)

Used Avocado oil


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 3, 2015)

LCOBed with water, ITDF Intense Moisture Cream mixed with avocado oil, and crisco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2015)

Used a couple swipes of Claudie's.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 3, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Amla Parfait under a gel for a flat twist out.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 3, 2015)

Applied castor oil to hair edges and nape.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 3, 2015)

Used diluted Oyin Handmade Hair Dew  Afroveda Cocoalatte Moisturizing Hair Cream & shea butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2015)

QB AOHC

Love it but might need the lighter QB cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 4, 2015)

SSI Seyani Butter + APB Green Tea Aloe Silk on length.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 4, 2015)

Beija flor naturals creme brulee and the APB Green Powerhouse Pomade on edges and scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2015)

Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## veesweets (Mar 4, 2015)

APB leave in and oyin hair dew under aloe vera gel last night


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 4, 2015)

Used QB BRBC sealed with APB Clean Cotton butta.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2015)

Used Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2015)

Pulled out: Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 4, 2015)

Oiled scalp with Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy.Used diluted Oyin Handmade Hair Dew & El Shaddai Shea Butter vanilla scent on ends

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 5, 2015)

Prepooing overnight with avocado oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Oiled my whole scalp with castor oil last night. Left it on til today when I washed.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Added hemp seed oil to deep (moisturizing) conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 5, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In first this time.


NappyNelle said:


> SSI Seyani Butter + APB Green Tea Aloe Silk on length.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 5, 2015)

Prepooing with coconut oil and bask apple sorghum syrup


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2015)

hello, ive been mia but im using the same for 2 mths now apb marshmellow and coffee blam from jakeala, apb green silk oil.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been obsessed with the makeup forum lately, but I'm still using cantu coconut spritz and shea butter to moisturize and seal my ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 5, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Doing a pre-poo treatment with mustard oil, brahmi oil, and EVOO.



Doing another treatment today under BRB Hair Chai Tea.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 5, 2015)

This week used jakeala nappy butter and parfait in peach bellini scent


----------



## ronie (Mar 5, 2015)

PBN MMM
MHC buttery soy


----------



## DoDo (Mar 5, 2015)

Used Avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2015)

Did a Pre-Rx this a.m. with SSI's Coconut Sorbet Pre-Poo Treatment
Used: Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In
After my Hair Dried: KeraVada's Crème Brule Hair Crème *new*


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 5, 2015)

I sprayed my hair with APB Honey Almond Leave-in conditioner, slathered it with APB Ayurvedic Oil and sealed with Jakaela Parfait.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 5, 2015)

Lost my green magic!

Washed then used QB AO with SSI coco quench. First time with this combo. Hope my hair likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2015)

Using Claudie's: Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer

DarkJoy  I shole hope you find it.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 6, 2015)

Castor oil on nape, temple and edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 6, 2015)

SSI Seyani. I need to slow down or I'll finish my jar before the next sale.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 6, 2015)

Lg Green Magic on scalp.

Jakeala Coconut Juice and Natty Moist on hair.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 6, 2015)

Sunny Isle Extra Dark JBCO & El Shaddai Shea Butter vanilla scent on ends

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2015)

Couple Swipes of: Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 6, 2015)

Jakeala Coconut Juice and Amla Shea Parfait.

APB Hug oil on scalp.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Used some Jakeala Leave In Spritz and sealed with APB's Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 7, 2015)

Blew dried my hair on Thursday, my hair has really grown. I oiled my scalp with Hairveda's Almond Glaze Pomade. My scalp said thank you!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 7, 2015)

APB Green Tea Aloe Silk on length.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 7, 2015)

Sealed my hair last night with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 7, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Nappy Butter to remoisturize my parched puff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2015)

Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 7, 2015)

Used some APB Pudding with Marie Dean Argan oil


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 7, 2015)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with mustard, Brahmi, and EVOO.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 7, 2015)

Used: 

L: Oyin Hair Dew
O: Jojoba oil
C: Qhemet AOHC
and Aethiopika Butter to style 
as well as Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade for the ends.

My twist-out was soft, full, and defined.

I am not sure what I am doing for tonight though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2015)

Used: 

SSI's Coconut Sorbet as a Pre-Rx
Will use: Avocado Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with
Will also use: Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries: Kizuri Olive and Shea Moisture Butter and maybe some DB Eucalyptus and Mint on Scalp (if needed)


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Used SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk sealed with SD Mocha Bling Butta


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2015)

Doing a HOT/prepoo of coconut, safflower and sunflower. 

After wash and DC it will be QB AOHC and coco cream leave in.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 8, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Doing a HOT/prepoo of coconut, safflower and sunflower.
> 
> After wash and DC it will be QB AOHC and coco cream leave in.



Where did you get your sunflower oil from? Does it have a scent?


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 8, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Where did you get your sunflower oil from? Does it have a scent?



I got my sunflower seed oil from Walmart and it smells just like sunflower seeds.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 8, 2015)

Yesterday Oyin Hair Dew and Berkura Seven Fold to refresh my wash n go, will do the same today. This fall I will NOT forget to stock up on the Seven Fold again. It is definitely a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Yesterday Oyin Hair Dew and Berkura Seven Fold to refresh my wash n go, will do the same today. *This fall I will NOT forget to stock up on the Seven Fold again. It is definitely a staple*.


 
caliscurls

I will try this as well based upon reading your reviews!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2015)

Using Kizuri Beauty's Olive & Shea Moisture Butter.  

It's a shame this line was discontinued.

I'm on my last little bit in the jar.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Where did you get your sunflower oil from? Does it have a scent?



Whole foods. Mildly scented. Not really noticeable.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> caliscurls
> 
> I will try this as well based upon reading your reviews!



I think you'll like it IDareT'sHair , it's light yet very effective.  The only thing is that they announced on their Facebook that the Citrus Rind Sevenfold was discontinued indefinitely. I'm hoping they really do mean *only* the Citrus Rind. They have had other versions/scents, like I have the Ylang Ylang Sevenfold. Hopefully it and some other scents will be back in the fall.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 8, 2015)

Added APB's Hibiscus and Fenugreek Infused oil to my DC

I don't know why I stopped mixing my DCs with oils. The comb just glided through my hair with minimal tangles. And I didn't Detangle prior to cleansing. I will definitely keep this practice every wash day.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2015)

Added hemp seed oil to Eva NYC Hair Mask

Edit: Doing a moisturizing conditioning experiment with VO5 Raspberry Balancing conditioner mixed with a lot of castor oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2015)

Random thought...

I rinse my hair with vanilla mint chai today and it is very, very dark (black tea dark). I put my castor oil/VO5 mix on my head to help contain the tea and I noticed that a pretty good amount of liquid was still dripping from my head, but it was all clear, like it was only water. I wonder if the oil held in the actual important parts (all the components that make it dark) of the tea and the water separated from it? My head wasn't super wet before I tea rinse with it (it was damp) but even if it was, I would think that the color of the tea would be dripping with it instead of just clear water...


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 9, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic oil to scalp while conditioning. Applied Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait to damp length after shampooing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *I think you'll like it, it's light yet very effective. The only thing is that they announced on their Facebook that the Citrus Rind Sevenfold was discontinued indefinitely. I'm hoping they really do mean only the Citrus Rind. They have had other versions/scents, like I have the Ylang Ylang Sevenfold. Hopefully it and some other scents will be back in the fall.*


 
caliscurls

Thank you for the Review.  

Glad you mentioned "Citrus Rind"....I'd definitely stay away from that.

I have a problem with Citrus based 'stuff'.

I will definitely be putting it on my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2015)

Using: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 9, 2015)

Sprayed diluted Darcy's transitioning cream on my new growth.   

Applied APB pudding to my length.  
Sealed with APB green powerhouse oil


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 9, 2015)

I used Jakeala Coconut Juice and Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 9, 2015)

Layered:

L: Shea Moisture Hold & Shine Mist,

C: Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk, and

Gel: Shea Moisture Curling Gel Souffle

I actually loved this combo and will keep it in rotation on dry stretched hair. I had sheen, softness, and definition. My shed hair slid out and my tangles were at a minimum. It looks like my hair is liking soft hold gel now. Who knew?

I have been loving the hold and shine mist. Meanwhile, the curl and style milk was already a staple. However, the newcomer was the gel souffle and I really liked it . Let's hope it wasn't a fluke. 

If it isn't it will turn out that I like very item in Shea Moisture's curl line save the curl enhancing smoothie. My hair laughed hysterically at it; within a few hours my hair would be dry, and on wet hair my hair could never dry and therefore hold a wet set style.

I have never tried their curl shampoo though, and I don't think I will. I am just not generally a fan of shampoo, and since I found my favorites I haven't been looking for new ones at all.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 10, 2015)

Avocado oil prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2015)

Used: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used: Liquid Gold's Green Magic*


 
Again......................


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 10, 2015)

Oiled whole scalp with castor oil. Will either do a co-wash or a deep conditioning tomorrow...


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Added hempseed oil to deep conditioning mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

CodeRed

I didn't know Babassu Oil was similar in texture to Coconut Oil.  I thought it would be more of a Liquid Oil?

I bought some from Nature's Oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> I didn't know Babassu Oil was similar in texture to Coconut Oil. I thought it would be more of a Liquid Oil?
> 
> I bought some from Nature's Oil.


 
IDareT'sHair

I haven't bought it yet but all of the sites/pictures I find of it look like coconut oil and they compare the properties/benefits to that of coconut oil. I think I might try babassu instead of a butter to mix my mustard powder with. My hair hates coconut oil so we'll see...

I'm going to get that unrefined from one of the sites... it's $18 without shipping and handling. Gonna by the refined one also to see how they compare.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Added some castor oil to the rest of my VO5 Raspberry conditioner... not as much  this time. Too much castor oil is hard to get out...


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 11, 2015)

My scalp has been itching erplexed so used some LG Sulphur Oil..feels much better 

Length and ends - a healthy spraying of plain water and sealed with my beloved Bekura Sevenfold Butter. Will probably go one more week of using it then rotate to the SheScentIt


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> *I haven't bought it yet but all of the sites/pictures I find of it look like coconut oil and they compare the properties/benefits to that of coconut oil. I think I might try babassu instead of a butter to mix my mustard powder with. My hair hates coconut oil so we'll see...*
> 
> *I'm going to get that unrefined from one of the sites... it's $18 without shipping and handling. Gonna by the refined one also to see how they compare.*


 
CodeRed

Unfortunately, I had purchased mine before I read your post re: refined vs unrefined.  I'll see how it is.

I wish it would have been in a Jar instead of a Bottle.  I may have to heat it up, pour it out and allow it to harden back up.  It's Semi-Solid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil on top of DC'er
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Elixir w/my Leave-In

*After my Hair Dries?????????*


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair

I'll have to melt it too... I want to add it to things and I didn't even think about it but it'll have to be in liquid form to make it easier...

I want to try avocado oil next though. How does it do on your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

CodeRed
Pure Cold Pressed Avocado is G-R-E-A-T!

I just wish this Babassu was in a Jar instead of a durn bottle.

From what I've tried so far....I like it!

I'll nuke it for a minute, pour it in a jar and allow it to re-solidify.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 12, 2015)

Castor oiled nape and some edges last night before bed.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 12, 2015)

Oops, this morning I “messed around" and liberally oiled my scalp with my prepoo concoction instead of Tropic Isle JBCO & Black Seed Hair Serum. Said concoction has neelibrigahdi, hemp, & 4 oz minimum of neem oil.

I'm hiding in my office praying I don't smell like ganja, garlic & onions.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 12, 2015)

Oiled whole scalp just now and covered with a cap/plastic bag... will deep co-wash and deep condition in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2015)

Jakeala's Coffee Balm


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 13, 2015)

Added hemp seed to my Eva NYC Hair Mask


----------



## DoDo (Mar 13, 2015)

Used: Oyin hair dew


----------



## jprayze (Mar 13, 2015)

Loving grapeseed oil on my hair...so light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

Right now I am Pre-Rx'ing with: Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx

Will use: Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

Will use: Jakeala's Coffee Hair Balm after my Hair Dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2015)

Using:
Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2015)

I did a pre-poo treatment with mustard, EVOO, and brahmi oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2015)

Castor oiled whole scalp, put deep conditioner/hempseed/castor oil layer on ends for a dry hair treatment on them...


----------



## CeeLex33 (Mar 15, 2015)

Finally took hair down from mini twists. Blow dried then flat twisted. Used Hairveda Almond Glaze and Aloe Vera Gel.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 15, 2015)

Sprayed diluted Darcy's transitioning cream to my 12 weeks post new growth. 

This stuff is amazing for new growth. It softens it and makes it more manageable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2015)

Beamodel

I Agree about DB TC.  I've never tried it diluted tho'.  Sounds good.

I'm using HTN Growth Lotion.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 16, 2015)

Green magic an kckt. Still the best combo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Used Bekura Honey Latte and SD WGB on either side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2015)

Used:
Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 16, 2015)

Added hemp seed oil to deep conditioner and added it directly to ends of hair with castor oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 16, 2015)

Sealed damp hair with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used:*
> *Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion*


 
REPEAT..............................


----------



## rileypak (Mar 16, 2015)

Wash day goods:
AV Methika Pre-Shampoo Oil
APB Green Powerhouse Oil
JBCO
HV Cocasta Oil


----------



## veesweets (Mar 16, 2015)

Used oyin hair dew and jakeala parfait to twist


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I Agree about DB TC.  I've never tried it diluted tho'.  Sounds good.  I'm using HTN Growth Lotion.



IDareT'sHair

It gives the same effect except it isn't as heavy if that makes sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> *It gives the same effect except it isn't as heavy if that makes sense.*


 
Beamodel

Makes a Perfect Sense


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 17, 2015)

Earlier I oiled my whole scalp with castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2015)

Used: Hydratherma Naturals Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 17, 2015)

Applied LG Green Magic to my scalp. Sprayed diluted Darcy's Transitioning Cream to new growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2015)

Will use: 
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In
Hydratherma Naturals and maybe some Jakeala Coffee Balm to seal (after my Hair Dries)


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added hemp seed oil to deep conditioner and added it directly to ends of hair with castor oil.







Same today.



Earlier I castor oiled my whole scalp and layered hempseed/castor oils on top of Eva NYC Hair Mask on ends only for a dry deep condition.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 19, 2015)

Avocado oil overnight prepoo


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 19, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, massaged scalp with APB Ayurvedic oil, then sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 19, 2015)

Applied komaza shea butter lotion and damage control serum to my twists, sealed with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 19, 2015)

Sunday I used Nubian Heritage Honey and Black Seed Heat Protect leave in conditioner, keratin spray & serum to blow dry hair.
Today I used Zatik Naturals Organic Hair Food on scalp & ends.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2015)

Kizuri Beauty's Olive and Shea Moisturize Butter


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2015)

Oiled entire scalp with castor/peppermint oil mix then added conditioner/hempseed oil and castor/peppermint oil mix to ends for a deep conditioning on dry ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 19, 2015)

Sprayed diluted Darcy's transitioning cream to my new growth. 

Applied APB Ayurvedic cream to my ends


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 20, 2015)

Refreshed my puff with Jakeala's Nappy Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2015)

Still using:
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 20, 2015)

Added hempseed oil to my protein conditioner and hempseed/castor oil/peppermint oil specifically to ends


----------



## momi (Mar 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still using: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion



I love this stuff ^^^ definitely on my hg list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2015)

Used:
Sweet Nature By Eddie Dream Creme


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2015)

Loc method with Bel Nouvo Coco Castor Leave in, jbco mix, and Bel Nouvo Healthy Hair Milk.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 21, 2015)

Used Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner

Sealed with Avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2015)

Currently doing:
b.a.s.k. Vanilla Whiskey Repairative Soak


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2015)

Today used:
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Crème
Pure Cold Pressed Unrefined Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 21, 2015)

Applied hair dew and APB leave in spray

Sealed with SSI Seyani Butter


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

Applied castor oil/peppermint mix to scalp and did a conditioner/hempseed oil layer to dry ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2015)

I used:
Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2015)

APB Coconut Cream hair cream sealed with APB aturvedic oil,  And hair butta on ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beany (Mar 22, 2015)

Used NO honey and jojoba balm. I have a few uses left in this bottle (multiple backups). Next, I'll either use NO scalp and hair conditioner or mielle almond mint oil or alternate between the two


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2015)

Think I wi have to retire the green magic. Started making my skin break out. Today it will be the amla and olive heavy cream with the coconut quench leave in.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 22, 2015)

Friday and Saturday: Oyin Hair Dew, Bekura Palm Tapioca, and MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 22, 2015)

Overnight pre-poo with APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2015)

Used a couple 'dabs' of Jakeala Coffee Balm on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> *Think I wi have to retire the green magic. Started making my skin break out*. Today it will be the amla and olive heavy cream with the coconut quench leave in.


 
DarkJoy

I'm finding (recently) that I can only use "Sulfur" on a limited basis. 

Maybe like 3-4 weeks, then I must take a break.

Anything longer than that, makes me itch and I end up having to take like a Benadryl to stop itching.

It doesn't break me out (yet), but I think it makes me itch all over.  

I've just noticed that with the Follicle Booster I got from Sweet Eddie's.  

I wonder if it might be the Sublime Sulfur.

Which kinda 'sucks' because I just ordered LG's Sulfur Hair Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2015)

I used Jbco on scalp.  I M&S with Belnouvo CoCi Castor leave in, Bel Nouvo Healthy Hair Milk, and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Applied castor oil/peppermint mix to scalp and did a conditioner/hempseed oil layer to dry ends.


 
Washed that out and put a healthy dose of hempseed in my deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2015)

Used:
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter
Jakeala Coffee Balm on Ends


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 23, 2015)

Overnight GHE with EVCO


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 23, 2015)

Sealed damp hair with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 23, 2015)

Wearing “semi-straight" hair this week.
I used Bekura Palm Tapioca & Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter on ends.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday I used Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner

Today I am doing a Coconut oil Pre-Rx soak.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2015)

DoDo said:


> *Yesterday I used Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner*
> 
> Today I am doing a Coconut oil Pre-Rx soak.


 
DoDo

I still have a bottle of this I need to get to.....


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 23, 2015)

Sprayed APB frosted cup cake leave in to my dry new growth. 

Applied Jakeala nippy butter on top.  

Sealed with SSI Seyani Hair butter. 

Placed my hair in a pony tail.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 23, 2015)

Used APB's Creamy Hair Pudding as my wash day leave in
Sealed with Jakeala's Shea Castor Hemp Parfait (concentrating on ends)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2015)

Used several drops of: Sweet Nature By Eddie Follicle Booster (Oil w/MSM) on Scalp


----------



## DoDo (Mar 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I still have a bottle of this I need to get to.....



IDareT'sHair

It's great stuff!


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 24, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Overnight GHE with EVCO



Same thing last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2015)

Used: SNBE Follicle Booster Hair Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 24, 2015)

It was raining this morning. I used Carol's Daughter Hair Balm + Tropic Isle Living Argan & JBCO Hair Serum on length and bunned.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 24, 2015)

I did a mustard oil, EVOO, and Brahmi oil  pre-poo treatment for 1 hour.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 24, 2015)

Applied Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Massaged APB HUG into scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 24, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor/peppermint oil mix and applied hemp/castor oil layers with conditioner on dry ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 25, 2015)

I used Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail leave in, Natty Moist, and Jakeala Shea Parfait.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 25, 2015)

DoDo said:


> Today I am doing a Coconut oil Pre-Rx soak.



Today I repeated this, and I Pre-Rx'd with Shea Moisture ABS Purification Masque as well as L'oreal Total Repair 5 conditioner in addition.

I also detangled in much less time than usual .


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2015)

Added hempseed oil to conditioner and put extra on ends, sealing with castor for a deep steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2015)

Used: SheaTerra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 25, 2015)

Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp. I M&S with Bel Nouvo Healthy Hair Milk and Jakeala parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2015)

Did a SheaTerra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Rx (during work under my wig)

Will use either Pumpkin Seed or Avocado on top of my DC'er to Steam with

After my Hair Dries maybe Jakeala's Coffee Balm or Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Crème.


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 25, 2015)

LOCB ends with:
Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Leave in Conditioner, AfroVeda Shea Amla Whipped Butter Cream+ Shea Moisture Organic Raw SheaButter Reconstructive Elixir mix, and Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter

Huille Maskriti (HBCO) + Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix on scalp

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 26, 2015)

Moisturized with SSI Coco Creme and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's "Dream Crème"


----------



## ronie (Mar 26, 2015)

Been doing my usual
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter
It is getting warmer so I will be resuming using more protein by misting first with aphogee pro vitamin leave in. I will also be pulling my APB ayurvedic cream out.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2015)

Using APB green tea with silk oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's Follicle Booster (Oil)


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled entire scalp and applied a layer of hempseed/conditioner on ends sealed with castor.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added hempseed oil to conditioner and put extra on ends, sealing with castor for a deep steam.


 
This again today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2015)

Applied APB Green Tea Aloe Silk to length.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2015)

Duplicate.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Mar 28, 2015)

Been slacking on posting lately but have been using Hairveda's Almond Glaze and Aloe Vera Gel for flat twist outs = big fluffy hair. 

Redid DD's mini twists using APB's Leave In, APB's Hair Creme, & Mission Condition Star Glaze oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

@CeeLex33

I think you're really going to  M:C HempAde.

I'm so glad you got it.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 28, 2015)

I've just been refreshing with oyin hair dew every morning this week


----------



## CeeLex33 (Mar 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CeeLex33
> 
> I think you're really going to  M:C HempAde.
> 
> I'm so glad you got it.



Can't wait to try it out!!! I wanted to try the Hair Candy too but it was sold out by the time I placed my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

CeeLex33 said:


> Can't wait to try it out!!! I wanted to try the *Hair Candy too but it was sold out by the time I placed my order*.


 
CeeLex33

I wanted this too.  It is really, really nice. 

And I like it so much better than Jakeala's Honey Hair.  

It's a totally different consistency, easier to apply and works great (both mixed and alone).

Good Stuff.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Mar 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> CeeLex33
> 
> I wanted this too.  It is really, really nice.
> 
> ...



NOTE TO SELF: adding this to my already too long shopping list of things to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

Will use:
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Elixir with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - Either Jakela's Coffee Balm, Hydratherma Growth Lotion OR Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Crème?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

Used some Pure Babassu Oil tonight. Kinda reminds me of Coconut Oil. 

A Hard Solid that melts all the way down on contact.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with Claudie's Iman Hair and Scalp Butter.  I was supposed to give this to my mother, but I decided to try it again now that the weather is warmer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2015)

Used: Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 29, 2015)

I used LG Green Magic this AM.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 29, 2015)

Sealed in moisture with Marie Dean's Henna Hair Butter.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2015)

Sealed with jbco & heavily oiled up my edges with it also


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2015)

Will use a couple drops of LG Sulfur Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 30, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp this morning and added castor/conditioner to dry ends. Now I'm deep conditioning with conditioner/hempseed mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2015)

Used:
BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 30, 2015)

I applied Megatek and Jbco to scalp. I M&S with Shescentit Tahitian leave-in conditioner and Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 30, 2015)

Used hemp seed oil with my dc. 
Used APB cookie dough hair cream and jakeala adorkable butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 30, 2015)

Soaked with APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2015)

BlueRoze Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp and applied hempseed/castor oil to ends.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Added hempseed to conditioner and castor oil to ends for deep conditioning.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 1, 2015)

Today I used the following to twist hair:
Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries
SM Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Shine Conditioner
Tropic Isle Living JBCO
Oyin Handmade Boing

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 1, 2015)

Oyin hair dew. APB creme on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2015)

Will use Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2015)

Last night I moisturized with APB leave in and sealed with Jakeala parfait.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 1, 2015)

hi Ms.T!

used hv red tea hair lotion and hv green tea this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2015)

Ltown

Hi Ms. LT!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2015)

Used: BRB's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 2, 2015)

Applied avocado oil for an overnight Prepoo.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 2, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp. Castor oiled ends.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 2, 2015)

Added hempseed oil to my conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 2, 2015)

I pre-poo overnight with Dabur Vatika oil and mustard oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2015)

Using: KeraVada's Crème Brulee Moisturizer (Moisture in a Bottle).  *very nice*

Will definitely pick up another one next time they have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I pre-poo overnight with Dabur Vatika oil and *mustard oil.*


 
xu93texas

I have this! (Dabur Brand)

And all I can say is....that you are one Brave Lady!:notworthy

Cause that stuff STANKS!


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 2, 2015)

Used Carol's DaughterTui hair oil + Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil on ends

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 2, 2015)

Remoisturized my hair with APB's Hair Lotion and Refresher Spray


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been using Jakeala Coconut juice, APB Broccoli cream, and Jakeala flaxseed gel all week. And APB Hurry up and Grow oil on my scalp


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Last night I moisturized with APB leave in and sealed with Jakeala parfait. Added APB HUG to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2015)

Will use: Pure Babassu on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

Also using the last of my DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir

After my Hair Dries, probably Jakeala's Coffee Balm or HTN's Growth Lotion


----------



## Beany (Apr 3, 2015)

Used cantu coconut shine and hold spray, cantu creamy lotion, qb aohc. Used mielle almond mint oil on scalp. Under the heat cap for 45 minutes


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2015)

Applied APB HUG to scalp, spritzed with CD Tui, and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

EVCO to refresh my braidout


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

Mernin' Ladies!  Whew!  Glad to be back.  Gotta get use to this.

Today is wash day.  Will come back and post.  Need to take a look around at this here new Forum.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Used some HV Whipped Cream Ends sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil in Clean Cotton scent after cowashing.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 8, 2015)

Monday and today I added mustard seed oil to my deep conditioning treatment. Also, before both treatments, I soaked my scalp in castor/peppermint oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Monday and today I added mustard seed oil to my deep conditioning treatment. *Also, before both treatments, I soaked my scalp in castor/peppermint oil mix*



@CodeRed 
Gurl....This sounds Delish!


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> Gurl....This sounds Delish!



@IDareT'sHair 

I like it. I usually leave it on under a plastic cap while I do some kind of physical work to get my blood flowing and follicles open before I co-wash it out and deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

@CodeRed 
It sounds really good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

Baggying with: BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip, Pumpkin Puree and Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Oil.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm watching out for your follow up review on this combo. Please tag me just in case I miss it. @DoDo


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2015)

L - Cantu Curl Refresher
C - Cantu Creamy Hair Lotion
O - Shikakai


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 9, 2015)

Bekura Palm Tapioca followed by Naturelle Grow Pumpkin Seed Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Using Hydratherma Naturals Daily Growth Lotion


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going through my Bekura, Oyin & PBN butter stash too quickly. It's hot here so I won't  able purchase until Black Friday 2015.

Yesterday from my stash I used 
HBCO/mahabringraj oil mix on scalp, Alaffia Beautiful Curls Shea Butter Curl Reviving Tonic on length & Babyganics Non-Petroleum Protective Ointment to heavy seal.

Today I used Soultanicals Hair Sorrell Kink Drink


----------



## Beany (Apr 9, 2015)

Used qb ohhb and mhc type 4 to twist. Used NO hair and scalp conditioner on  scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Used HTN this a.m. and BRB's Pumpkin Puree this evening.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 9, 2015)

Applied APB Leave In, then sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2015)

Applied QB heavy cream and gso to my scalp


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 9, 2015)

Applied JBCO and LG Green Magic on edges.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2015)

Added a good helping of mustard oil to my deep conditioner.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 10, 2015)

Applied an avocado oil prepoo before bed.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 10, 2015)

Oyin hair dew and bekura seven fold


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

Used a couple 'swipes' of:
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Keratin Leave-In Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

Used a few drops of Pure Avocado Oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 10, 2015)

Wash Day yesterday I used the following:

DC with HBCO, QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm, SM Manuka Honey masque + Aubrey Organics Island Naturals mix

Final rinse with Aubrey Organics green tea  conditioner + bay, fenugreek comfrey & nettle tea mix

LOC wet hair with OH Frank Juice, 
SM Raw SheaButter Extra Moisture Detangler/ PBN Sapote Hair Lotion mix + SM Raw SheaButter Reconstructive Elixir/HBCO mix 

On scalp I used Baidynath mahabringraj oil/HBCO mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

@Bibliophile 

Very nice sounding Wash Day!


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 10, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I knew a fellow oil head/conditioner connoisseur would appreciate it.

Frank Juice +PBN Sapote & SM Raw SheaButter Extra Moisture Detangler combo is wonderful. The unscented PBN lotion cuts the grease of SM. 
My hair is so bouncy, shiny smooth & supple.

I also smell like Baby Jesus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> [B]Frank Juice +PBN Sapote & SM Raw SheaButter Extra Moisture Detangler combo is wonderful. The unscented PBN lotion cuts the grease of SM.
> My hair is so bouncy, shiny smooth & supple.:afro:
> 
> I also smell like Baby Jesus[/B]:angel:




@Bibliophile

That little Regi Post had me Droolin'  That Frank Juice Combo sounds sweet too.

*Cackles at Baby Jesus*


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2015)

divachyk said:


> L - Cantu Curl Refresher
> C - Cantu Creamy Hair Lotion
> O - Shikakai



Did this routine again today. My hair is loving it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2015)

SSI Seyani Butter, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Castor/peppermint oiled scalp



Did this earlier this morning before going to bed.

Also added mustard oil to deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2015)

Used: 
BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Seed Puree and Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip also by BlueRoze Beauty.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 11, 2015)

I used
OH Frank Juice
CVS AfterSun Aloe Vera gel+ SM JBCO Edge treatment gel mix on edges & lightly on twists
El Shaddai Shea Butter (vanilla) on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2015)

Baggying with: BRB Pumpkin Puree/Hair Whip.....and some Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Ltown (Apr 11, 2015)

i use something everyday but i grab use and go so forgive me for noy updating. 
apb green silk, ssi marshmallow, hv red tea this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2015)

@Ltown  There is nothing like a quick "grab n go"


----------



## Beany (Apr 12, 2015)

Used bellezzanaturaleskin refresher spray and NO herbal styling oil to moisturize and seal. "Greased" scalp with NO hair and scalp conditioner.

Side note:
I texted Jamia from Natural Oasis and the essential balms will be in stock next week. That jojoba and honey balm is SO GOOD. It's perfection.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 12, 2015)

Got a HOT on now: sunflower seed oil, evco, evoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2015)

Using: Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Hair Crème (Marshmallow Clouds)


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 12, 2015)

Moisturized with ITDF intense moisture cream and avocado oil.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Apr 12, 2015)

Wash day- re-installed medium 2 strand twists. Trying to use up HH Big City Punch Leave in + HH Fruitti Tuitti Honey Butter and Cream & Coco's Glaze Tincture to seal. A lil extra Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait on my ends.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 12, 2015)

Used OH Frank Juice & SM Raw SheaButter Reconstructive Elixir


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 12, 2015)

Oil soaked with APB Ayurvedic.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 12, 2015)

Yesterday:
Massaged my scalp with APB's essential hair and body oil
Applied my ceramide blend on top of the DC used
Sealed with PB's cupuacu butter


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Beany said:


> Used bellezzanaturaleskin refresher spray and NO herbal styling oil to moisturize and seal. "Greased" scalp with NO hair and scalp conditioner.
> 
> Side note:
> I texted Jamia from Natural Oasis and the essential balms will be in stock next week. That jojoba and honey balm is SO GOOD. It's perfection.



@Beany  you just reminded me that I have a bottle of the jojoba and honey balm. Sometimes I forget I have stuff until i come on here and read what you ladies are using lol.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 13, 2015)

QB amla & olive heavy cream + ssi coconut quench after wash, protein and dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2015)

Using: APB Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 13, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 13, 2015)

Last night after washing/DC used the following to set large braids:
KCNT leave in sealed with NG Pumpkin Butter


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 13, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp early this morning.

Now added mustard/peppermint oil to conditioner for deep conditioning steam.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 14, 2015)

Emulsified and applied SSI Coconut Sorbet to length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2015)

Still using: APB's Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2015)

Using: APB Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 14, 2015)

Massaged scalp with APB HUG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

Wash Day = will put some kind of conditioner on under my wig Wrapped with Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap and Wig!


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 15, 2015)

Emergency wash day yesterday.
I used LUSH Superbalm
Soak-n-Float bar
DC with Tressemme Naturals Vibrantly Smooth Conditioner + Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil mix
LOC with
Tropic Isle Living JBCO spray
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy serum
EO Lavender Fields + PBN Sapote leave in conditioner mix

ETA: corrected PBN leave in name


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

Used: SheaTerraOrganics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx this a.m.

Will also use: Pure Avocado on top of my DC'er (to Steam with) after my Hair Dries (not sure)???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

Used:
Annabelle's Perfect Blends - Ayurvedic Hair Crème and a couple drops of Pumpkin Seed Oil on top.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 15, 2015)

Massaged scalp with Green Magic Scalp Cream


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Added mustard oil and peppermint oil to conditioner. Under the steamer now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In, then sealed with SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 15, 2015)

I used these items on my twists:
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in conditioner spray
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Butters-n-Bars shea butter (lavender chamomile scent)
Baidynath Mahabringraj oil on scalp


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 16, 2015)

Last  two nights its been ssi coconut quench to braid my hair for the night

Not sure why I decided to try it alone but I love  it. Leaves my hair feeling well balanced


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2015)

Used: APB's Ayurvedic Crème in Marshmallow Clouds


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 16, 2015)

Applied pumpkin seed oil to my scalp

Applied APB pudding to my length


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 16, 2015)

I used 
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Detangling Leave in conditioner
Tropic Isle Living Lavender JBCO on ends
Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil on scalp


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 17, 2015)

Last night, moisturized with SSI Coco Creme and sealed with Jakeala.

Massaged APB HUG into scalp, spritzed with Oyin Juices & Berries, then applied Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait to ends.


----------



## Beany (Apr 17, 2015)

Mahabhringraj oil on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2015)

Used:
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Stimulating Oil and a couple swipes of APB's Rosemary & Sage Pomade on Edges


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 17, 2015)

Sprayed Alphogee Curltific Leave in to hair and scalp. 

Uber moisturized hair...


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Last  two nights its been ssi coconut quench to braid my hair for the night
> 
> Not sure why I decided to try it alone but I love  it. Leaves my hair feeling well balanced


Same old!


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@Bibliophile @CodeRed @DarkJoy 

I knew you three specifically would appreciate this Oil fest: 

This a.m. I used a Phyto product I just got containing 5 tubes of a_ Scalp Exfoliating Elixir _that you leave in for 20 minutes and then Shampoo out 

It had - 
_Chaulmoogra Oil (cleans the scalp with purifying action) Combined with a Synergy of Essential Oils: Juniper, Sage, Cajeput, Thyme, Rosemary, Lavender and Tea Tree Oil to help promote scalp oxygenation and significantly reduce bacterial flora._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

Used: EVOO on top of my DC'er (to Steam with).

After my Hair Dries, I may pull out Jakeala's Shea Amala or Nappy Butter in something delicious smelling.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _Chaulmoogra Oil (cleans the scalp with purifying action) Combined with a Synergy of Essential Oils: Juniper, Sage, Cajeput, Thyme, Rosemary, Lavender and Tea Tree Oil to help promote scalp oxygenation and significantly reduce bacterial flora._



Oooohhhh... good stuff... I'm getting ready to order rosemary, thyme, lavender and cedarwood oil to add to my castor (and possibly mustard) oil mix. Please keep an update on how this makes your scalp feel over time


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

Added mustard oil to the deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oooohhhh... good stuff... I'm getting ready to order rosemary, thyme, lavender and cedarwood oil to add to my castor (*and possibly mustard*) oil mix. Please keep an update on how this makes your scalp feel over time



@CodeRed

Lawd....You and that Mustard!.....

I put the Phyto Rx on and put on a Plastic Cap for about 20-30 minutes. 

I didn't really feel anything until water hit it. 

Then it was like Hello!

A 'cooling, tingling' sensation that felt really good. 

I mentioned: You, Biblio and DJ because I know you all like to experiment with different combinations of things.

You are suppose to use 1 every other day, but that joint costs too much. 

So I'll just use one maybe every week or once a month.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> Lawd....You and that Mustard!.....
> 
> ...



Yep, me and mustard... the one I have doesn't smell until I put it up to my nose but yeah, it ain't cute  I really think I'm getting a lot of growth out of it... my hair definitely looks longer than it did two weeks ago and usually I can't tell in that time period if my hair's grown or not...

I was going to ask about the cost of that combination because I do oil my scalp about every other day... Maybe your scalp will do well using it like you said. An once a week deep stimulant for you scalp sounds like a good idea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@CodeRed

Yeah, I just happen to venture into some thread (can't remember which one) and they were talmbout scalp exfoliation.  (Probably the "How Often Do You Shampoo Your Hair?")

So, I decided to look at products that were made to Exfoliate the Scalp and came across this one (Phyto) it was $15.00 for x5 very small, very slender tubes.

Ouidad has that Bay Leaf Exfoilating RX from their Salon Series.  I had x2 of those from Marshall's (for cheap) a while back and took them back.

I have the Dabur Mustard Seed Oil and it definitely Stanks.  But it's good.

I did a Hot with it (Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Heat Cap) a while back and really enjoyed it, but never pulled it back out.

I have a Garlic/Onion Oil Combo in EVOO that I haven't touched in a long time too.  Also that Funk-A Neem Oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> Yeah, I just happen to venture into some thread (can't remember which one) and they were talmbout scalp exfoliation.  (Probably the "How Often Do You Shampoo Your Hair?")
> 
> ...



I think that the thread about scalp exfoliation was the WEN one. They were talking about it because apparently WEN clogs up your hair follicles and makes you hair fall out. Sounds lovely don't it 

I might try a garlic oil.... No neem. Nope, not ever for as long as Jesus is coming back. I was actually angry at people for not stressing enough how much that stuff stank. For the people who use it, they must use really, really low concentrations of it or they don't mind their head smelling janky all day long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> *I think that the thread about scalp exfoliation was the WEN one. They were talking about it because apparently WEN clogs up your hair follicles and makes you hair fall out. Sounds lovely don't it *
> 
> I might try a garlic oil.... *No neem. Nope, not ever for as long as Jesus is coming back.* I was actually angry at people for not stressing enough how much that stuff stank. For the people who use it, they must use really, really low concentrations of it or they don't mind their head smelling janky all day long.



@CodeRed  Yep.  I think you were right (about that WEN Thread).

Imma 'brave' it one day and pull that 8oz bottle of Neem Oil back out. 

Can't tell you when it's gone happen tho' cause I'm truly scrrrrd.  

So, I won't make any promises.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

Will moisturize with Jakeala's Nappy Butter in Peach Bellini

@CodeRed  If I get back in Marshall's or TJMaxx again anytime soon, Imma look for that Quidad Bay Leaf Exfoliator stuff again.

I returned it, because I didn't think I'd use it or it had any place in my existing Regimen.  I may repurchase at least x1 tube, if I see it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I returned it, because I didn't think I'd use it or it had any place in my existing Regimen.  I may repurchase at least x1 tube, if I see it again.*



@CodeRed


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will moisturize with Jakeala's Nappy Butter in Peach Bellini
> 
> @CodeRed  If I get back in Marshall's or TJMaxx again anytime soon, Imma look for that Quidad Bay Leaf Exfoliator stuff again.



I'm going to look too. I'm going to do some research first though... I have a healthy scalp but I like the idea of exfoliating it every once and a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@CodeRed

So Do I. 

Especially since I'm a Heavy Co-Washer/Co-Cleanser.

The right Oil or a Tea would/could probably accomplish the same thing?

Somebody......I can't think of 'who' right now, had one that was like a sugar scrub.

It will come to me........


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> So Do I.
> 
> ...



The sugar scrub sounds nice... I've always been paranoid about mechanical exfoliators on my scalp because I almost feel like I'm going to lose hair if I scrub too hard, which is something I tend to do with my skin when I exfoliate. I'll check them out though to see which one might be the most effective without me being dense enough to hurt myself/my hair


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile @CodeRed @DarkJoy
> 
> I knew you three specifically would appreciate this Oil fest:
> 
> ...



That sounds like a repackaged version of Phytopelleine. Phyto hair treatments are great (& work too), but too expensive once your hair gets past shoulder length. I used & loved these:
http://m.sephora.com/product/P6039
http://m.sephora.com/huile-d-ales-dry-hair-intense-hydrating-oil-treatment-P2881

The Huile subtil was horrible. That mess sucked all moisture from my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> http://m.sephora.com/product/P6039



@Bibliophile

I Agree.  They are effective.

I had this.  I think I still might have some left (someplace).  I need to look for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

Used a couple swipes of Neem Butter (yes....it stinks) but not nearly as bad as Neem Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2015)

Jakeala's Nappy Hair in Peach Bellini


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 19, 2015)

Yesterday I refreshed my twistout with:
SM Marine Complex Age-Defy & Color Protect Leave in conditioner
Dr Bronner's Magic Organic Hair Crème - Lavender scent


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2015)

I did an overnight pre-poo with EVCO, mustard oil, and EVOO.


----------



## Beany (Apr 19, 2015)

Used qb ohhb on half and kj naturals stretch and curl custard (old formula)  on the other half. Once dried a bit I will twist with qb aohc and oil scalp with mahabhringraj oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2015)

Using Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Used SSI Cococream sealed with APB Olive & Oats oil in Cherry Berry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations   Carrot Frosting


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2015)

Added mustard and peppermint oils to my deep conditioner.


Thinking about making some kind of diy scalp scrub.... idea planted by @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2015)

My 8oz Pure Cold Pressed Red Palm Oil came today from Jakeala.  Thinking about what Imma do with it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 20, 2015)

Moisturized with lots of APB Leave In and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 20, 2015)

Refreshed twistout with
Tresemmé Expert Selection Perfectly (Un)Done conditioner & Ramtirth Brahmi Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 8oz Pure Cold Pressed Red Palm Oil came today from Jakeala.  Thinking about what Imma do with it.



@IDareT'sHair Good luck with that...That stuff has a strong savory scent & stains skin/clothes orange.
Every time I used red palm oil my hair smelled like roast beef!
I finally got the message & now cook with it.

Palm kernal oil was better...It smells like caramel-toffee-turtle candy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

@Bibliophile 

Oh Crap!  

Sounds messy.  

Imma probably push it to the back.   It's definitely Red.

I shoulda' checked in here 1st before I head PayNah


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations Carrot Cake Frosting.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> Oh Crap!
> 
> ...



I tried to mask red palm oil's scent with EOs or other carrier oils. People at work thought I moonlighted as a caterer.

Prepoo with Vatika enriched coconut or neem= “garlic meatballs" scented hair
Prepoo with lavender = “roast beef" scented hair
Prepoo with sage or peppermint = “roast lamb" scented hair
Prepoo with fenugreek = “curry goat" scented hair
Prepoo with JBCO or pimento = “jerk" scented hair


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 21, 2015)

Used SM Zanzibar Marine Complex leave in conditioner + Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> *I tried to mask red palm oil's scent with EOs or other carrier oils. People at work thought I moonlighted as a caterer.
> 
> Prepoo with Vatika enriched coconut or neem= “garlic meatballs" scented hair
> Prepoo with lavender = “roast beef" scented hair
> ...



@Bibliophile

CLawd Hammercy

Girl Stop!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2015)

Used:  Jakeala's Coffee Hair Balm


----------



## divachyk (Apr 22, 2015)

LOC'd with SM Coconut & Hibiscus Moisture Mist, Pura Body Naturals MM & avocado oil


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello ladies!
This week I'm using hv green butter, ssi marshmallow crème, apb green tea silk oil, Jakeala amla shea parfarit.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 22, 2015)

Sprayed Alphogee curltific to new growth. 
Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallos to new growth & length
Sealed length with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

This a.m. I did M:C TerraForma Pre-Rx under my Wig at work.

I'll use EVOO on top of my DC'er to Steam with.  After my Hair Dries, probably Jakeala Peach Bellini Shea Parfait.


----------



## Beany (Apr 22, 2015)

Mahabhringraj oil on scalp. NO hair and scalp conditioner on ends. Heat cap for 30 minutes.  Will baggy until tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

Used Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (Blueberry Cheesecake) with my Leave-In


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 22, 2015)

Added mustard oil and peppermint to deep conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 23, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2015)

Will use: Jakeala's Nappy Hair (Peach Bellini)


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 23, 2015)

Have been using this combo all week...
- Water
- Bekura Palm Tapioca
- MHC Buttery Soy

Hair feels great despite being over due for a wash, just been crazy busy


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 23, 2015)

Used Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in conditioner & Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter unscented


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2015)

Used a little Peach Bellini (Jakeala)


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 23, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp.

I put castor oil over my deep conditioner after I steamed yesterday and let it sit with a cap on overnight... I guess I thought it would help "seal" in the moisture that the steaming provided... I think I'm going to try that in May after my steamings to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2015)

Used: Jakeala's Nappy Butter (Peach Bellini)


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 24, 2015)

Added  mustard oil to deep treatment


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 25, 2015)

Massaged my scalp with APB's essential hair and body oil blend.
Used my ceramide oil blend on top of my DC.
Sealed with APB's pumpkin and fennel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

Used:

Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil with my Leave-In.  After my Hair Dries, Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

Pulled out: M:C Buttercreme Dream and Jakeala's Hair Parfait to rotate.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Apr 25, 2015)

APB's Leave in + Camille Rose Almond Jai Butter and a little Jakeala's Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2015)

I used Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Healthy Hair Milk and sealed with APB Ayurveda oil.  I applied NJoy's Pomade on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2015)

Used: Hairitage Hydrations Carrot Cake Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2015)

Massaged in a few tiny drops of: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 26, 2015)

Mahabringraj+HBCO mix on scalp. 
Twist with Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in conditioner & Detangler, Dr Bronner's Magic Lavender Organic Hair Crème, Eden BodyWorks Coconut-Shea Curl Defining Creme & Garnier Fructis Style Curl Shaping Spray Gel. 
Seal ends with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil+ Shea Moisture Lemongrass Tea Tree infused Shea Butter.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 26, 2015)

Used APB ayurvedic oil(honey dew) with my dc. Used hairitage hydrations liquid gold cake batter, mission condition star glaze to twist my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2015)

I think Imma pull out either Liquid Gold's Green Magic or Hairveda's Green Tea Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2015)

Used:  Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm doing an overnight prepoo with avocado oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 28, 2015)

On my scalp I used 
Knotty Boy Peppermint Cooling Moisture Spray diluted with George's Always Active Aloe Vera Juice

HBCO+Wheat germ & Baidynath  Mahabringraj oil mix


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 28, 2015)

Added mustard oil to my deep steaming treatment.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 28, 2015)

applied green magic to my scalp this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2015)

@ClassyJSP   This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2015)

Used: Jakeala's Nappy Hair (in Peach Bellini) and ED JBCO


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 28, 2015)

Kinky Curly Knot Today and QB AHTB


----------



## veesweets (Apr 28, 2015)

Komaza califia cream over APB leave in conditioner


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 28, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic cream to new growth (insane moisture)

Applied SSI Cranberry Cream and APB leave in spray to length

Applied APB Hair & Body Butter to ends - My hair is beyond happy and moisturized


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ClassyJSP   This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining?



Yes I'm joining


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

@ClassyJSP 
Great.  Thanks!

Glad to have you


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ClassyJSP
> Great.  Thanks!
> 
> Glad to have you



Thank you! wash and applied green magic to my scalp and hairline.


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 29, 2015)

On my scalp & hair I used 
Knotty Boy Peppermint Cooling Moisture Spray diluted with George's Always Active Aloe Vera Juice

Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

Used a couple drops of EVOO in my Henna. 

Will use: KeraVada Coffee Oil on top of my SD's SW-II

After it dries: ??????


----------



## CeeLex33 (Apr 29, 2015)

Grease scalp with MC Hempade (loving it thanks @IDareT'sHair)

Retwisting with APB Leave In plus CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter and a lil Keravada Fenugreek oil to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

@CeeLex33 
Love that HempAde....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

Used: Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 29, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor/peppermint oil mix.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 30, 2015)

Added mustard and peppermint oils to deep conditioner.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2015)

Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Bibliophile (Apr 30, 2015)

LOC twists with
Fairytales Rosemary Repel leave in conditioner
JBCO+ Jane Carter Solution Hydrate Seal & Shine mix
Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream


----------



## ClassyJSP (Apr 30, 2015)

Applied green magic to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2015)

Using - Mission:Condition's Buttercreme Dream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2015)

Used: M:C Buttercreme Dream in a Berry something


----------



## Beamodel (May 2, 2015)

Applied SSI Cranberry Cream LI
Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## CodeRed (May 2, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled my scalp in prep for relaxer today.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 2, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2015)

Soaking in: Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Rx for a few hours.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 2, 2015)

Yesterday: Prepoo with neelibrigahdi + JBCO


----------



## Beany (May 2, 2015)

Mahabhringraj oil on scalp
air dried with bekura apple sorghum syrup
twisted with qb aohc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2015)

Spritzed with: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (Blueberry Cheesecake)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2015)

Did a very, very nice massage with: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## CodeRed (May 2, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp tonight. Going to let that sit in until Monday when I do my first post relaxer wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

Using Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Beamodel (May 3, 2015)

Sprayed a mixture of water, HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow & JBCO to my new growth. 

Woke up this morning and my new growth feels moist... Hopefully this mixture will allow me to find something that keeps my new growth moist for more than a day.


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2015)

Using kervada creme burlee/hv skikai oil. (guessing the  name of hv)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

Pulled out Hairitage Hydration Pink Mimosa and Soft Marshmallow to use up.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 3, 2015)

applied green magic


----------



## Beamodel (May 3, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> Sprayed a mixture of water, HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow & JBCO to my new growth.
> 
> Woke up this morning and my new growth feels moist... Hopefully this mixture will allow me to find something that keeps my new growth moist for more than a day.



Almost 24 hours since I did this mixture. My new growth is still moist. This might be my winning combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

@Beamodel  Glad you mentioned HH's Soft Coconut Marshmallow!  Do you still have Pink Mimosa?

I am also going to put Liquid Hair Batter into rotation with these two.


----------



## Beamodel (May 3, 2015)

Yes, @IDareT'sHair  I still have it and use it every so often. Yea I read in the U1 thread you was going to take out the cake batter. 

That one is my least favorite, I don't know why but it don't moisturize my hair as well as the PLBM, Moisutre Riser or the Soft Coconut.


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with ORS Shealicious Scalp Relief Shea Butter Conditioning hair treatment. It comes with an oil blend to mix in with it but I also added a few drops of peppermint oil and some avocado/mustard oils.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with green tea rinse under Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple Conditioner/mustard/peppermint/avocado oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2015)

@Beamodel I remember you really didn't care for Liquid Cake Batter.  Interested to see what that's all about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2015)

Used: Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow.  @Beamodel thanks for giving me the 'proper' name.


----------



## caliscurls (May 4, 2015)

Last night: Oyin Hair Dew and QB Aethiopika Butter
Today: Oyin Hair Dew and PuraBody Naturals Capuacu Butter


----------



## Beamodel (May 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel I remember you really didn't care for Liquid Cake Batter.  Interested to see what that's all about.



@IDareT'sHair 

What are your thoughts on it. I know @Brownie518  likes it. I'm gonna have to look at the ingredients. If it has emulsifying wax in it, that could be a reason why it's my least fav.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2015)

I haven't tried it yet. @Beamodel 

Lovin' the Pink Mimosa and the Soft Coconut.  

I may try to 'save' LCB for Fall?


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2015)

Dampen my hair with warm water,applied HH soft coconut & sealed with APB ayurvedic hair pomade.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2015)

Soft Coconut Marshmallow (Hairitage Hydrations)


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 5, 2015)

applied green magic today. 5 days away from using it for a month faithfully.


----------



## Nightingale (May 5, 2015)

Overnight avocado oil Prepoo.
 ITDF Intense Moisture Creme + Avocado Oil as DC/Leave in.


----------



## Nightingale (May 5, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> What are your thoughts on it. I know @Brownie518  likes it. I'm gonna have to look at the ingredients. If it has emulsifying wax in it, that could be a reason why it's my least fav.


Yeah, I can't do emulsifying wax either.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 5, 2015)

Shopping my stash & tried a new combination:
On scalp JBCO+ Baidynath Mahabringraj mix

LOC with Obia Natural Hair Care Curl Hydration Spray, Carol's Daughter Roses & Honey dry oil mist (may be discontinued) & PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion

Twisted hair with Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper Styling Cream (CurlMart sample)

My hair is soft, shiny & smooth despite FL humidity. I got a lot of compliments today


----------



## CodeRed (May 5, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor/peppermint oil.


----------



## caliscurls (May 6, 2015)

Last night and will use again tonight: Oyin Hair Dew and PuraBody Naturals Capuacu Butter

I'd forgotten how much I like the PBN Capuacu Butter as a sealant.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2015)

Qb amla and olive on top of kckt leave in


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Added avocado and mustard oils to deep conditioner.


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 6, 2015)

washed and conditioned my hair last night. I won't apply green magic until tonight before bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2015)

Did a Mission:Condition TerraForma Pre-Rx (while at work - under Wig)

Will use EVOO on top of my DC'er to Steam with

After my Hair dries a Lotion. Maybe: KeraVada, or Hairitage Hydrations


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2015)

Ended up using: Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow.  Will "Baggy" for several hours before bed.


----------



## Beamodel (May 6, 2015)

Applied SSI Cranberry Cream to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2015)

Used: Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow w/a little Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (May 7, 2015)

Refreshed twists with distilled H2O & Soultanicals Afrodite Shine Almighty Gloss Boss


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 7, 2015)

Time to put in mini twists (Le Sigh) using APB Pumpkin Marshmallow Leave In, Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Moisture Butter and Cream & Coco Sweet Potato Tincture to seal. Will use a little Blue Roze Beauty Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip on my ends.


----------



## jprayze (May 8, 2015)

Hey ladies!  Just getting back in the swing of things now that we don't have the app.  Finally put the site on my home screen. 

I'm using MN oil mix on scalp and some doo gro grease on my ends.  I've been bunning this week and my hair feels great.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 8, 2015)

Wednesday: Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.

Thursday: Moisturized with Oyin Juices and Berries and sealed with SSI Seyani Butter.

@IDareT'sHair Does the Jakeala Parfait in Peach Bellini smell like the old HH Peach Aloe Pomade?


----------



## Bibliophile (May 8, 2015)

I'm wearing a twistout today. I used Heritage Aura Glow (Rose scent) oil blend to untwist & Obia Naturals Curl Hydration Spray (argan oil & rose) to help fluff/separate sections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

@NappyNelle 
It's Delicious!  
Like Sparkling Peach if that makes sense?  Its Light Sparkling Peachy Deliciousness


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

@jprayze 

Welcome Back Ms. Lady!


----------



## ClassyJSP (May 8, 2015)

applied green magic this morning...

I was hoping they were going to have a mother's day sale since I need to order more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2015)

Used: Hairitage's Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Used Phyto's Scalp Exfoliator Oil. 

Also going to use BBD Stretch Leave-In and a Spritz of Jakeala's Green Tea Oil on top.

After my Hair Dries, probably KV's Coffee Oil & something Creamy.


----------



## CodeRed (May 9, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled my scalp last night before bed. Added mustard/avocado oils to deep conditioner just now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Used - Mission:Condition's Buttercreme Dream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2015)

Happy M-Day to All you Wonderful Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2015)

Used: KeraVada Crème Brulee


----------



## Bibliophile (May 10, 2015)

Darn, I forgot Aura Glow has lanolin. Lanolin + twistout + Deep South humidity = 

I retwisted with distilled H2O, Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper Styling Cream & Nubian Heritage Goat's Milk and Chai infused sheabutter


----------



## CodeRed (May 10, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (May 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy M-Day to All you Wonderful Ladies



Thank you and belated same to you  too


----------



## CodeRed (May 11, 2015)

Added mustard, avocado and peppermint oils to deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2015)

Will Spritz: Bel Nouvo Coco Nectar Castor and some Mission:Condition Buttercreme Dream


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2015)

Using HV green butter and Jakeala green tea body oil this week.


----------



## caliscurls (May 12, 2015)

QB Aethiopika Butter over a rinse out of Trader Joes Tea Trea..Tingle??  I forget the name, only bought it for the slip factor with my trim....but I like!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2015)

Did a massage with: ED JBCO.  And also used KV Crème Brulee (Blackberry Vanilla).


----------



## veesweets (May 12, 2015)

Wrestled my hair into a bun using oyin hair dew, a little pura body murumuru and jakeela parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2015)

veesweets said:


> *Wrestled my hair into a bun* using oyin hair dew, a little pura body murumuru and jakeela parfait



@veesweets 
......


----------



## CodeRed (May 12, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (May 13, 2015)

Added mustard, avocado and peppermint oils to deep conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2015)

Applied SSI Coconut Sorbet to edges and ends. Yum.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 13, 2015)

Used myrrh EO + distilled H2O,
Cold pressed carrot seed, jojoba, HBCO & Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix on scalp and twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2015)

Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil on top of my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries, probably a few drops of KV Coffee Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed with SSI Coconut Sorbet. Massaged MT mix into my scalp and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2015)

Used a couple drops of: Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil


----------



## caliscurls (May 13, 2015)

Early this morning: Oyin Hair Dew and a little Buttery Soy plus LQ Sulfur Oil on my scalp.
My hair still felt a little parched so mid-day: Berkura Palm Tapioca Creme sealed with Naturelle Grow Pumpkin Seed Butter. My hair feels muuuuuch better now.


----------



## Beamodel (May 13, 2015)

Applied APB Refresher Spray
Applied SSI Cranberry Cream 
Sealed Jakeala Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2015)

Used: Hairitage Hydrations Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa (used this up)


----------



## CodeRed (May 14, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

Added mustard/avocado/peppermint oil to deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2015)

Will use:  Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow


----------



## caliscurls (May 15, 2015)

Last night: Bekura Palm Tapioca seal with NG Pumpkin Seed Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2015)

Using: Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2015)

Massaged scalp with MT mix, moisturized with SSI Coco Cream, then sealed with SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2015)

"Soaking" in: Shea Moisture's Purification Hair Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2015)

Used: Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil over my DC'ers (Cathy Howse & Camille Rose).

Used: Jakeala's Hair Oil with my Leave-In

Used: Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil on Scalp after my Hair dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 18, 2015)

ORS Hair Fertilizer on scalp and refreshed my mini twists with Bellezza Naturale Strawberry Shortcake Leave, a little APB Green Powerhouse Oil in Strawberry Cheesecake and some Jakeala Shea Parfait on my ends.


----------



## caliscurls (May 18, 2015)

QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to take down a week old protective style....works as advertised!


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2015)

I purchased some argan oil and wow, didn't realize how much my hair missed it. I purchased from Amazon. I will try Henna Sooq's argan next. Anyone with experience with this argan oil?


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2015)

Moisturized with SSI Cococream and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## veesweets (May 18, 2015)

Applied bee mine luscious and APB green powerhouse oil as my leave ins yesterday. Tonight I'm moisturizing/styling with bask palm tapioca


----------



## DarkJoy (May 19, 2015)

Keeping it simple: almond oil (food grade)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2015)

'Bout to use some Claudie's


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2015)

Overnight avocado oil prepoo and after washing, sealed my ends with avocado butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 19, 2015)

Last night/This morning's quick low-poo session:
Detangle/prepoo with Tressemme Perfectly (Un)Done conditioner + Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil

Cleanse with SM Baby Fragrance-Free Gluten-free wash (scalp) + Eden BodyWorks co-wash (hair)

Rinse with SM Zanzibar Marine Complex Age-Defy conditioner

Twist wet hair with SM Zanzibar Marine Complex Age-Defy leave in conditioner + HBCO/Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix.


----------



## CodeRed (May 19, 2015)

Castor/peppermint oiled scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (May 20, 2015)

Added mustard and peppermint oils to deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2015)

Using: Pure Babbasu Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

Using: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (blueberry cheesecake) with my L-I

After my Hair Dries:  Claudie's Salve


----------



## NappyNelle (May 20, 2015)

Massaged scalp with MT Mix and APB HUG. I should have spritzed my hair prior.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 20, 2015)

Today: LOC Twists with Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave-in Conditioner and Detangler (diluted with distilled H2O), Baidynath Majabringraj+ HBCO mix & Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2015)

Still using: Claudie's


----------



## CodeRed (May 21, 2015)

Just did a steam on dry hair with magnesium "oil" spray layered with castor/peppermint oil on scalp. Going to cover and lay down for a bit.


----------



## CodeRed (May 21, 2015)

Added avocado and peppermint oils to deep conditioner.


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 21, 2015)

Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2015)

Soft Coconut Marshmallow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2015)

Used: Claudie's Salve tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

Sitting here 'soaking' in Neem Oil, which happens to be the stinkiest product I have in my Stash.

Will do it again next Wash Day.

Will use Pure Babbasu on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

Will use: Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil Blueberry Cheesecake (on top of my Leave-In)

Will use: KeraVada's Crème Brulee after my Hair Dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

Ok...Ya'll aren't going to beweave this, but I ended up buying another bottle of Neem...

I know but I had to....

That Neem 'Oil Soak' felt so good....

Will do it again next Wash Day.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 23, 2015)

Prepoo with Wiseways Herbal Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp Cream + Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2015)

Using: J. Monique Naturals Ginger Hair Crème/Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (May 25, 2015)

Applied APB leave in and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2015)

Using: _Enso Naturals_ Sweet Honey Hibiscus Leave-In


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2015)

Sprayed magnesium "oil" on scalp before steaming. I don't even know if this counts as an oil since it is magnesium chloride mixed with water...


----------



## CeeLex33 (May 25, 2015)

Hot oil DC with Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2015)

Claudie's Revitalizer


----------



## Ltown (May 26, 2015)

I'm still in the challenge, just use the same thing by using up one product at time HV green butter/Jakeala green tee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2015)

Used: Siamese Twists _Invigorating Pomade_ (in Watermelon)

Coconut Oil
Garlic Extract
Karanj Seed
Jojoba
Cotton Seed
Argan Oil
Germail Plus
Fragrance


----------



## jennifer30 (May 26, 2015)

this thread makes me hungry


----------



## Rozlewis (May 26, 2015)

Applied Annabelle's Hair Pudding in watermelon scent. This stuff provides super moisture for my new growth during a long stretch.


----------



## CodeRed (May 27, 2015)

Layered magnesium oil with castor/mustard/peppermint oil blend on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

Doing a "Neem" Oil Soak. 

I needed to do it again to see if my Hair loved this Neem Oil pre-rx or was that simply a figment of my imagination.

But Clawd it stanks!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 27, 2015)

Trying to tame this new growth with some Annabelle's Hair Creme. During these stretches I need to moisture and seal this new growth daily to keep it under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

Used my sample of: Kj Naturals "Tingly Oil".  Ended up ordering a 4oz bottle.

The stimulation-sensation is out of this world.

Um...my head is still 'tingling' after applying several hours ago.


----------



## Bibliophile (May 27, 2015)

I used the following to retwist wet hair:

Wiseways Herbals Goldilocks + pure moringa oil mix
Oyin Handmade Greg Juice
SM Kids Curling Butter Cream
Alikay Naturals Créme Brulee Curling Custard
Wild Woozle Soap Company Tiare Pomade for Hair & Body (discontinued)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2015)

used: Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil


----------



## CodeRed (May 29, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Layered magnesium oil with castor/mustard/peppermint oil blend on scalp.



Same yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2015)

Using: Claudie Revitalizer


----------



## Bibliophile (May 29, 2015)

Prepoo twists overnight with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut, hemp, neelibrigahdi & neem seed oil mix


----------



## NappyNelle (May 30, 2015)

Massaged APB HUG into scalp.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 30, 2015)

Added wheat germ oil to yesterday's deep conditioner
Oiled scalp with oil mix:
Evco
avocado oil
jbco
babassu oil
vitamin e oil
grapeseed oil
lavender, peppermint, tea tree, clary sage Essential oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

@lovelycurls

That sounds........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

Will use Pure Babbasu on top of my DC'er to Steam with (lock things down)

Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil on top of my Leave-In

After my Hair dries:  APB Hair Lotion (Mango)


----------



## Bibliophile (May 30, 2015)

Used on towel-blotted twists:
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave-in Conditioner & Detangler
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food
Bekura Citrus Rind Sevenfold Hair Butter (discontinued)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

@Bibliophile   Sounds delish!


----------



## Bibliophile (May 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile   Sounds delish!



The Sevenfold Hair Butter is chock-full of exotic butters. It's also the smoothest, most stable non-petroleum based pomade I've ever used. Too bad the vendor discontinued it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> *The Sevenfold Hair Butter is chock-full of exotic butters. It's also the smoothest, most stable non-petroleum based pomade I've ever used. Too bad the vendor discontinued it.*



@Bibliophile

That's a doggone shame.  Did you contact her to see if she planned to bring it back?

I thought that was one of the 'more' popular items.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2015)

used jakeala amla shea butter and hv shikaki oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2015)

Using: Enso Naturals Sweet Honey & Hibiscus Hair Lotion


----------



## Bibliophile (May 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> That's a doggone shame.  Did you contact her to see if she planned to bring it back?
> 
> I thought that was one of the 'more' popular items.



Sorry for the delay... It always sold out quickly. I discovered all versions were discontinued around the time of the BASK-to-Bekura name change. I didn't think to ask about it. The vendor briefly put the Citrus Rind Sevenfold Hair Butter on sale for Black Friday. I only could get one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2015)

@Bibliophile 

I cannot figure out why some 'handmade natural' lines seem to discontinue their most popular/sellers.

I know a particular vendor said the ingredients went up in price or they could no longer get items from their suppliers which was the reason they basically discontinued one of their #1 Sellers.

But it's always strange to me when I see Popular Items that everybody loves get discontinued?


----------



## felic1 (May 31, 2015)

Used avocado oil over my Aphogee reconstructor and NG slippery elm protein free and did a half hour under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2015)

Used a couple 'dabs' of Claudie's Revitalizer


----------



## Bibliophile (May 31, 2015)

Murphy's Law...I got caught in the rain today. I used
Oyin Handmade Frank Juice, Whipped Shea Butter (Black Cedar Fig) and
Shine & Define to rewist the front of my hair. 

@IDareT'sHair It's no longer fun for me to try independent hair care lines due to that issue. When I'm done with my current stash I'm sticking to my staple O.G. lines: Allaffia, Auromere, BnB, Dabur, Dr. Bronner, EO, Fairy Tales, Hesh, J.R. Liggett, NH/SM, Oyin, QB, Sunny Isle, Tropic Isle Living & Wiseways.
 Honorable Mention goes to Bobeam's shampoo bars.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 1, 2015)

Added peppermint oil to deep treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2015)

Used: KeraVada's Crème Brulee


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 1, 2015)

Sprayed my beloved APB Leave in (Amber Romance)

Applied PBN MuruMuru Milk 
Sealed Jakeala Parfait


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 1, 2015)

I used Oyin Handmade Frank Juice
EO Everyday Leave in Conditioner French Lavender
JBCO+Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix on ends of twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2015)

@Bibliophile 
Do you like or have you tried: Greg's Juice and/or J&B and please tell me what you like about Frank's Juice?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 1, 2015)

Used the Shea Moisture Professional Leave In on freshly co washed hair. I put too much because my hair is greasy, but it's soft. I will be cowashing on Wednesday and putting in less but I like the softness my hair has.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2015)

Used Healthy Hair Butter and some Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2015)

PBN Mango & Tea Scalp Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 2, 2015)

Saturday I used HQS cocoa kisses ( I wished I didn't like this so much) and APB hair pudding.
Today I may use APB's hair and scalp treat and SM curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Saturday I used HQS cocoa kisses ( I wished I didn't like this so much)* and APB hair pudding.
> Today I may use APB's hair and scalp treat and SM curl enhancing smoothie.



@curlyhersheygirl 
This is good!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> Do you like or have you tried: Greg's Juice and/or J&B and please tell me what you like about Frank's Juice?



@IDareT'sHair
All of OH's mists (except Juices and Berries) are Holy Grails. I also use the body mists (Honey Water) in my hair. J&B was too sweet & sticky. Bees, flies, wasps & ants kept landing on me. All absorb into my hair, really moisturize, doesn't build up, have slip & soothes the scalp. Frank Juice mutes the scents of HBCO/JBCO, fenugreek, Black Seed, sessame-based Ayurvedic oils, wheat germ & argan. Greg Juice or Go Tea covers hemp, walnut, mustard, Vatika & neem.

You're sensitive to citrus, right? The Juices contain orange peel oil, grapefruit seed extract & citric acid. If you still want to try them get the sample pack.

Honey Water & Go Tea Grooming Spray To-Go are citrus-free.
I left reviews of all OH mists at CurlMart while LHCF was down

GREG http//www.curlmart.com/product/oyin-handmade-greg-juice/

FRANK http://www.curlmart.com/product/oyin-handmade-frank-juice/

JB http://www.curlmart.com/product/oyin-handmade-juices-berries/

GT  http://www.curlmart.com/product/oyin-handmade-go-tea-grooming-spray/

HH2O  http://www.curlmart.com/product/oyin-handmade-honey-water-hydrating-body-mist-original-honey/


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 2, 2015)

Last night and tonight SSI Seyani.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2015)

@Bibliophile



I had all three (Full Sized) and Sold them on the Exchange.

I repurchased J&B to try because I also bought the Sugar Berries Pomade.

Wanted your opinion on Greg's & Frank's should I decide to repurchase.

ETA: Thank you for telling me about Honey Water.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. 
Both SM Coconut Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist and SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus  Extra Moisturizing Detangler are better than OH Juices & Berries.
Those mists +OH Sugar Berries Pomade to seal is the “ish and the toilet"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2015)

@Bibliophile 

I just picked up SM Coconut & Hibiscus based on rave reviews from @divachyk 

So thank you for that.  I'll look at picking up the Kids one during the next Sale.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2015)

I like Cantu Detangler for kids more than Shea Moisture for kids. Cantu has more hydration and slip on my hair. @IDareT'sHair @Bibliophile


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 3, 2015)

Layered magnesium oil spray with castor/mustard/peppermint oil on scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 3, 2015)

LOC twists with
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in Conditioner and Detangler
Baidynath Mahabringraj + HBCO mix
EO Everyday Leave in Conditioner French Lavender


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2015)

divachyk said:


> I like Cantu Detangler for kids more than Shea Moisture for kids. Cantu has more hydration and slip on my hair. @IDareT'sHair @Bibliophile



@Bibliophile do you use SM detangler or damp or dry hair. I was using it on dry hair but Sally's website recommends using it on damp hair. I will check my bottle tonight to see what it says. I will try it on damp hair to see if results differ.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 3, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> Both SM Coconut Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist and SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus Extra Moisturizing Detangler are better than OH Juices & Berries.



I agree. I've tried both the Juices/Berries and the SM Kids Detangler... Juices and Berries basically did nothing for my hair but the SM Kids Detangler is doing me right, new growth and all. Detangles like a breeze, leaves my hair soft and smooth without any film or greasiness.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 3, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @Bibliophile do you use SM detangler or damp or dry hair. I was using it on dry hair but Sally's website recommends using it on damp hair. I will check my bottle tonight to see what it says. I will try it on damp hair to see if results differ.



@divachyk I use the SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus Extra Moisturizing Detangler on damp hair. It's not slippery & doesn't absorb on dry hair.  I spray some distilled H2O first if I have to use it between washes.

I use the SM Coconut Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture mist on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2015)

Used: EVOO on top of my DC'er to Steam with.  Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil with my Leave-In.

After my Hair Dries????

Um....Maybe Purabody's Mango Tea Butter or one of Enso Natural's Hair Lotions?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> @divachyk I use the SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus Extra Moisturizing Detangler on damp hair. It's not slippery & doesn't absorb on dry hair.  I spray some distilled H2O first if I have to use it between washes.
> 
> I use the SM Coconut Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture mist on dry hair.



I love SM moisture mist on dry hair too @Bibliophile


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 4, 2015)

Spritzed with CD Tui spray, then sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2015)

Used:
APB's Hair Lotion in Mango Madness & Claudie's Salve


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2015)

Used the Shea Moisture Professional Leave In (cream) and put Jakeala's Shea Amla Castor Hemp Parfait on my ends. Prepping my hair for Marley twists.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> APB's Hair Lotion in Mango Madness & Claudie's Salve



How does the Mango Madness smell @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 

Very Nice!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 5, 2015)

Layered magnesium oil spray under castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix on scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 5, 2015)

Last night I moisturized & sealed twists with:
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in Conditioner and Detangler
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy serum on scalp & length
Twisted Oaks Ranch Body Butter sandalwood vanilla scent (dupe for discontinued HG Afroveda Men Ginger Root Pomade)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2015)

Will use:
Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## divachyk (Jun 5, 2015)

LOC with water, Dabur vatika oil, PuraBody MM 

Jbco on scalp and length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2015)

Soaking now in: b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla Pre-Poo

Will probably use EVOO on top of my DC'er

Will use Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil (in Mango Madness) over my DC'er

After my Hair Dries probably Claudie's Salve


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 6, 2015)

Doing a pre hot oil treatment with hqs mango coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2015)

Used: a little Claudie's and a little Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 7, 2015)

Used ITDF Intense Moisture Creme and avocado oil as my DC and leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2015)

Used: BlueRoze's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday I used:
Knotty Boy Peppermint cooling Moisture Spray  + Tropic Isle Living JBCO on scalp

LOC with Dr. Bronner's Magic Organic Hair Crème - Lavender Coconut
Eden BodyWorks Peppermint Tea Tree Hair Oil
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion
I'm wearing a twistout for the week


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 7, 2015)

NG Plaintain Leave In 
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 7, 2015)

Overnight pre-poo with APB Ayurvedic Oil after a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2015)

Used a little:
J. Monique Naturals Ginger Butter Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2015)

Used: Enso Naturals - Blue Malva, Agave Nectar Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2015)

This time: Enso Natural's Sweeet Honey Hibiscus Hair Lotion


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 9, 2015)

Refreshed my twistout with
SM Raw Shea Butter Extra Moisturizing Detangler + PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion
Butters-n-Bars Shea Butter patchouli scent


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 9, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed with SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 10, 2015)

I used NJoy's Growth oil on scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 11, 2015)

This morning wss my maiden voyage with ssi seyani butter

Just oiled my scalp with ssi lemongrass tonic


----------



## Beany (Jun 11, 2015)

I need to get some more Mahabhringraj oil. People complained about the smell in the reviews, but I actually like it. I'm down to 2 oz. I think I'm gonna mix the rest with castor oil. I've been using it every other day on my scalp since April and plan to continue until my LC in December.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In, sealed with Jakeala Parfait, and massaged scalp with a mix of APB HUG and GTAS.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 11, 2015)

Last night detangle/prepoo with
Zatik Organic Hair Food on scalp
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee + ST Power to the Prepoo on length


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2015)

Applied castor/mustard/peppermint mix to scalp. Steamed then applied avocado oil all over and steamed again. Going to apply sunflower oil and cover with a cap for a few hours.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2015)

Beany said:


> I need to get some more Mahabhringraj oil. People complained about the smell in the reviews, but I actually like it. I'm down to 2 oz. I think I'm gonna mix the rest with castor oil. I've been using it every other day on my scalp since April and plan to continue until my LC in December.



How do you like this oil? Have you seen any affects yet? I was thinking about purchasing some in the future...


----------



## Beany (Jun 11, 2015)

I haven't noticed anything, but that's usual for me. What's it called around here "hair anorexia" or something like that? I don't really notice my growth month to month.

Eta: i haven't noticed a change in shedding either, but im battling post partum shedding so that could be why


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2015)

@Beany

I was gone ask you about the smell? 

I keep seeing this oil mentioned alot in various post.

I know @Bibliophile uses it and several others.

I may think about getting some.  If I can put up with Funk-A Neem, I'm sure I can tolerate this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2015)

This a.m. used: Enso Naturals Wild Honey and Hibiscus Lotion.  Will probably use it again this evening or either EN's Blue Malva with Agave Nectar.


----------



## Beany (Jun 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> I was gone ask you about the smell?
> 
> ...




It doesn't stink. It's very perfumey/floral though. I'll edit with the brand i use. I haven't used neem before. mustard oil is the worst smelling oil in the history of fire. My God.


http://www.amazon.com/Mahabhringaraj-Ayurvedic-Medicine-Fallig-Dandruff/dp/B0035CFY24

Njoi  had a great ayurvedic oil. A really nice mixture. I miss her shop.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 11, 2015)

Beany said:


> It doesn't stink. It's very perfumey/floral though. I'll edit with the brand i use. I haven't used neem before. *mustard oil is the worst smelling oil in the history of fire*. My God.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mahabhringaraj-Ayurvedic-Medicine-Fallig-Dandruff/dp/B0035CFY24
> ...



@Beany I wanted to try that brand of Mahabringaraj oil.
@IDareT'sHair I use these below. They have a mild earthy (like myrrh, spikenard or valerian) scent.
Pure maka brand (coconut oil based) from Myhenna.us





Baidynath (sessame oil based) from Butters-n-bars.com





At the bolded “Nah son". Unrefined Red Palm oil gets the crown. The strong scent *cannot* be masked. Neem is tolerable because it can be masked. Compared to those two Mustard oil smells like the Garden of Eden.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 12, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> @IDareT'sHair I use these below. They have a mild earthy (like myrrh, spikenard or valerian) scent.
> Pure maka brand (coconut oil based) from Myhenna.us



Can you post the ingredients? I've been looking but can't seem to find any listed.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 12, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> Can you post the ingredients? I've been looking but can't seem to find any listed.


 
I'll edit this  post with the ingredients from my bottles tonight.

ETA: @NappyNelle @IDareT'sHair  Here are the ingredients as promised. Sorry for the delay.

RAMKRISHNA VIDYUT AYURVEDIC PHARMACY MAJABRINGARAJ PURE MAKA AYURVEDIC MEDICINE 500ML
Formula in each 100 grams
Coconut oil - Cocos Nucifera 50%
Til Oil - Sesame Indicum 50%
Maka - Eclipta Alba 20gms
Brahmi - Centella Asiatica 10gms
Hirda - Terminalia Chebula 1gm
Behada - Terminalia Belerica 1gm
Amla - Emblica Officinalis 1gm
Nagarmotha - Cyperus Rotundus 1gm
Kachora - Curcuma Zadoria 1gm
Bawachi - Psoralea Coryfolia 1gm
Jatamansi - Nardostachys Jatamansi 250 mg
Kapurkachri - Hedychium Spicatum 250 mg
Gulab - Rosa Centifolia 250 mg
Walla - Vetiveria Zizaniodes 250 mg
Permitted Colour - Cos oil green DVR

BAIDYNATH MAHABHRINGRAJ OIL INGREDIENTS 100ML NET
Each 10ML contains the following in refined Til (Sesame )oil
Kalka Manjista (Rubia Cordifolia), Lodhra (Sympiocus Racemosa), Padamaka (Prunus Cerosoides Rosaceae),
Rakta Chandana (Pterocarpus Santalinus), Bala (Sida Cordifolia), Handra (Curcuma Longa), Daruhandra (Berberis Aristata),
Garika (Cynodon datylon), Naga Kesara (Mesua Ferrea), Kamala Phal (Abelia Chinensis), Ananta Sariva (Hemidesmus Indicus),
Priyangu (Callicarpa Macrophylla) & Yasti (Glycyrrhiza Glabra) each 307.67mg
Kvath: Bhringaraj (eclipta Alba) 10mg, Murchit Tila Taila (Sesamum Indicum/Sesame oil) to 10ml


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2015)

BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 13, 2015)

I moisturized my hair with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme and Avocado Oil, then sealed with avocado butter.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2015)

used jakeala amla shea butter, jakeala green tea oil  and av shikaki oil this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2015)

Used: Enso Naturals Blue Malva & Agave Nectar Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2015)

Used a couple dabs of: Siamese Twists Invigorating Scalp Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 14, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In and sealed with Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 14, 2015)

Layered magnesium oil under castor/mustard/peppermint oil on scalp. Steaming now and will leave on overnight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 15, 2015)

Prepoo with SSI lemongrass tonic and sealed with SSI seyani butter. Oil rinsed under dc with grape seed and sunflower.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 15, 2015)

Added peppermint oil to Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2015)

Used: Liquid Gold's Sulfur Oil this evening

This a.m. used: EN's Sweet Honey & Hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2015)

Enso Naturals Sweet Honey & Hibiscus Lotion


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 16, 2015)

LOCB twists with 
Oyin Handmade Frank Juice
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy serum
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion
Nubian Heritage Frankincense & Myrrh infused Shea Butter on ends


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 16, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Layered magnesium oil under castor/mustard/peppermint oil on scalp. Steaming now and will leave on overnight.



Same tonight


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 17, 2015)

SSI lemongrass tonic


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 17, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Added peppermint oil to Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque



Same today.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 17, 2015)

I used 
Baidynath Mahabringraj oil on scalp and length
SheaMoisture JBCO Leave-in Conditioner on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2015)

Used:
EVOO on top of my DC'er.  Will use Jakeala Green Tea Oil with my Leave-In.

After my Hair Dries???? Not sure


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2015)

Used:
Enso Naturals Sweet Honey Hibiscus


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2015)

Using: Bear Fruit Hair's Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Crème

Here are a few of the ingredients:

_Palm Fruit Kernel Oil, Alfalfa, Amla, Horsetail, Brahmi, Clove, Neem, Black Pepper, Capiscum, Mint_


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 18, 2015)

Did an overnight prepoo with avocado and coconut oil. Will DC and leave in with ITDF intense moisture cream


----------



## Beany (Jun 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Bear Fruit Hair's Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Crème
> 
> Here are a few of the ingredients:
> 
> _Palm Fruit Kernel Oil, Alfalfa, Amla, Horsetail, Brahmi, Clove, Neem, Black Pepper, Capiscum, Mint_




I wish bear fruit would get their stuff together. Really great products, but why do I have to body slam the bottles to get product out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2015)

Beany said:


> I wish bear fruit would get their stuff together. Really great products, *but why do I have to body slam the bottles to get product out*



@Beany


Gurl....You ain't said nothin'. 

Tae'Kwondo, Judo, Karate and Ka-Razor!...

Street Fight. Knife Fight.  Yep.  All that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2015)

@Beany
I also pulled out the BFH Espresso Stimulating Scalp Crème.

Here are some of those ingredients:

_Macadamia Nut Oil, Chamomile, Calendula, Nettle, Sage Espresso
_
And yes it's a battle.


----------



## Beany (Jun 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> I also pulled out the BFH Espresso Stimulating Scalp Crème.
> 
> Here are some of those ingredients:
> ...



Just awful smh. If they wanted to rake in some $ they'd change those bottles. I really like their stuff.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 18, 2015)

Moisturized hair with hairveda whipped hydration cream! 
Oiled scalp with my homemade oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2015)

Beany said:


> *Just awful smh. If they wanted to rake in some $ they'd change those bottles. I really like their stuff.*



@Beany

I think they 'supposedly' did that to keep shipping costs low. 

In those small flat rate boxes.


----------



## Beany (Jun 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> I think they 'supposedly' did that to keep shipping costs low.
> 
> In those small flat rate boxes.



I'd gladly pay more shipping if I could actually get the product out without cutting up the bottles.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 19, 2015)

Steaming with magnesium oil layered under castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix on scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 19, 2015)

Last night I used 
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion on ends
Sunny Isle Extra Dark JBCO + Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix on scalp and length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2015)

Used: Espresso Stimulating Scalp Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 20, 2015)

Used a little APB HUG & GTAS on hair and scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 20, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming with magnesium oil layered under castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix on scalp.



@CodeRed Magnesium oil? Tell us more...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

Doing an Oil "Soak" with Neem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

Baggying for a few hours


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 20, 2015)

Wash Day today. I'm trying out my new CurlFormers barrel curls “Glam Kit"

Prepoo last night with neelibrigahdi+ hemp+ neem oil mix
I used Aphogee ProVitamin Leave in Conditioner
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion
Curl Keeper Styling Cream+ Oyin Handmade Boing mix to set my twists.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 20, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> @CodeRed Magnesium oil? Tell us more...



I found out that magnesium oil helps to break up calcium under the skin and that it also helps to regulate over 300 different chemical reactions and systems in the body. I read quite a few articles on it but I can't remember which ones so I'll just post this one because it has good info in it:

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Magnesium-HealthProfessional/

About magnesium oil, though... it's not really an "oil", it just has an oily texture. It's really magnesium chloride dissolved in water. You spray it on your skin and it absorbs through transdermal delivery and apparently absorbs better than if you just take magnesium orally. I use it on my scalp because I steam my hair and so my pores are open for a longer time. Once magnesium oil dries on your skin it leaves a little bit of a white residue. That's the magnesium chloride that hasn't absorbed. The longer you keep it wet, the more it absorbs, which is why I not only steam but I cover with a cap afterwards. I also layer oils on top of it. People on the net also recommend spraying it on thinner parts of your skin so it can absorb better.

I use it to break up calcium under the skin because I use relaxers and even though they don't touch my skin very often... you never know what could've been going on under there all these years . Also, calcium build up in the scalp area could cause stunted hair growth because it's cutting off the follicles' ability to grow hair properly. I figured I'd give it a whirl for a few months and see how it goes. If nothing else I'll get my dose of magnesium for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

Used a few drops of: E.D. JBCO


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 21, 2015)

SSI coconut quench, seyani butter and grape seed oil.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jun 21, 2015)

Been M.I.A. but recently put mini twists back in for the summer. Used LCO method:
Jakeala Coconut Juice LI
Liquid Gold Whipped Amla Butter 
Hot Six Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2015)

Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Stimulating Scalp Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2015)

@CeeLex33 

Glad You Are Back!


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 22, 2015)

Used APB HUG & GTAS on scalp, and SSI Seyani on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2015)

Used:  Purabody Naturals - Mango Tea Scalp Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 22, 2015)

Been using:
- Trader Joes TTT Conditioner as my daily moisturizer
- QB Aethiopika Butter


----------



## Beany (Jun 22, 2015)

QB BRBC, mahabhringraj oil


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming with magnesium oil layered under castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix on scalp.



Same now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 22, 2015)

Same old with the addition of SSI cranberry cream.



DarkJoy said:


> SSI coconut quench, seyani butter and grape seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2015)

@Beany 

How is Mama-Beany? 

I read in that thread Mama-B is wearing her Natural Hair now?


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 22, 2015)

Reset my curled twistout via (COB) with
SM Baby Red Tea & Babassu Healing Lotion (smells like Egyptian Musk)
Auromere+Sesa Ayurvedic hair oil mix
El Shaddai Shea Butter Egyptian Musk scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2015)

Using: BFH's Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Creme


----------



## Beany (Jun 22, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair, thanks for asking.she's doing ok. Yes girl, she's wearing her hair out now, Twists and twist outs. She's requested products smh. "I'm almost done with my wen, what you got for me?" A mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2015)

Beany said:


> thanks for asking.she's doing ok. Yes girl, she's wearing her hair out now, Twists and twist outs. She's requested products smh. *"I'm almost done with my wen, what you got for me?" A mess.*



@Beany


Help her out Ms. Beany.


----------



## Beany (Jun 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> 
> Help her out Ms. Beany.



She likes SD so I'm gonna order some of that. Might get her some ST too since they're having these fan Friday sales and such


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2015)

@Beany 

Nice Choices.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mission Condition Hempade on scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 22, 2015)

Just finished steaming deep conditioner in and now I covered my head with a layer of sunflower oil and put a cap on. Will keep it on til I'm done baking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2015)

Espresso Stimulating Scalp Creme


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 24, 2015)

Bantu knots with 
Distilled H2O 
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion on ends


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jun 24, 2015)

Will moisturize mini twists with APB Refresher Spray and Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 24, 2015)

Still going strong with Trader Joes TTT Conditioner and QB Aethiopika Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil with my Leave-In.

After my Hair Dries maybe HV's Green Tea Butter or Claudie's Salve.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

@CodeRed @Bibliophile 
I used Red Palm Oil today on top of my DC'er. 

I thought my hands would 'stain' but it washed right off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

@Bibliophile

I may get another Jar of Red Palm Oil.  I'll do an "Oil Soak" with it on Saturday. 

Either Red Palm, Neem or Mustard?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 24, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed @Bibliophile
> I used Red Palm Oil today on top of my DC'er.
> 
> I thought my hands would 'stain' but it washed right off.



I want to try this red palm oil. Off to look at the benefits... I thought I'd read about it years ago but I never tried it. How was it for you? What'd it do for your hair?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 24, 2015)

Steaming castor/mustard/peppermint oil on scalp. Forgot the magnesium this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

@CodeRed 
It felt really good and has benefits out the wazoo.  My plan is to do an Oil Soak with it this weekend for a couple hours.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 24, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> I may get another Jar of Red Palm Oil.  I'll do an "Oil Soak" with it on Saturday.
> 
> Either Red Palm, Neem or Mustard?



My vote's for Red Palm or Neem. Mustard did nothing for my hair...My scalp though



IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed @Bibliophile
> I used Red Palm Oil today on top of my DC'er.
> 
> I thought my hands would 'stain' but it washed right off.



@IDareT'sHair  I wonder if the  staining was due to hard FL water? My towels & shirts were permanently stained orange. I had to really scrub my hands.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 24, 2015)

Applied a mix of avocado and coconut oil for an overnight oil prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2015)

Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2015)

@Bibliophile 
My towel did stain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2015)

BFH's Espresso Stimulating Scalp Creme


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 25, 2015)

Put a layer of sunflower oil over steamed deep conditioner. Steaming again now and will let it sit overnight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 25, 2015)

Applied castor oil to my length. I can't wait to shampoo and deeeeeep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2015)

Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Stimulating Scalp Creme


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 26, 2015)

Last night: Prepoo loose hair overnight with Sesa + Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil mix. Hair is in a bun. Will wash tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2015)

Did a Pure Red Palm "Oil Soak" for about 3 hours.

Will probably use EVOO on top my DC'er to Steam with

Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (mango madness) on top of my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries probably Claudie's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2015)

Used: BFH's Saeede Ayurvedic Crème and a dab or two of Claudie's Salve (on scalp)


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 28, 2015)

I used the following to twist wet hair
Tropic Isle Living JBCO with Argan Oil serum (on scalp)
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion
Bekura Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm
AfroVeda Cocoalatte Moisture Mask 
Kinky-Curly Curling Custard


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm going to prepoo overnight with Sunflower Oil and Fractionated Coconut oil.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jun 28, 2015)

Moisturized my mini twists with MHC Honey Mist and A little Jakeala Green Tea Hair Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 29, 2015)

SSI Seyani on damp length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

Used: Bear Fruit Hair's Saeede Ayurvedic Hair Lotion/Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

Also used: SSI's Coco Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 29, 2015)

Applied APB Not easily broken pomade to my scalp along with my sulphur oil mix.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 29, 2015)

Magnesium oiled under castor/mustard/peppermint oil blend on scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2015)

I did a Pre-poo treatment with Dabur Vatika oil mixed with a few drops of Rosemary oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2015)

@xu93texas texas

Nice Progress!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2015)

SheScentIt's Coco Crème Lotion


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas texas
> 
> Nice Progress!



Thank you, T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2015)

@xu93texas 

What you're doing is definitely working.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2015)

I spritzed my braids with Claudie's braid spray and massaged NJoy's oil onto scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 1, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Magnesium oiled under castor/mustard/peppermint oil blend on scalp.



Same today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 1, 2015)

Applied Sarenzo's Avocado and Honey Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 

Have You tried BelNouvo's Avocdo & Shea Hair Milk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2015)

Used: SSI's Leave-In and Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil (mango madness)


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 1, 2015)

Oil rinsed with avocado oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Have You tried BelNouvo's Avocdo & Shea Hair Milk?



Yes. Loved it. Great slip, very moisturizing, smells amazing @IDareT'sHair .

This is a line I plan on revisiting when I get my stash down. But I'm going to get a couple of the cowashes to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Good to know.  I recently bought a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2015)

Using:  SSI Coco Crème.  Will add another Lotion into my Rotation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Remember..He used to have a Heavier looking lotion that looked like a Vanilla Buttercreme?  I can't think of the name? 

It was like Madagascar Lotion or something like that?  I don't see it listed any more.  Remember that one?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> Remember..He used to have a Heavier looking lotion that looked like a Vanilla Buttercreme?  I can't think of the name?
> 
> It was like Madagascar Lotion or something like that?  I don't see it listed any more.  Remember that one?



I do. I believe he had more things as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
He did offer a lot more Items. 

I really liked his Peach Pomade.  It was really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2015)

Pulled out: Hairitage Hydrations Liquid Cake Batter.  

Will rotate this with SSI's Coco Crème.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2015)

SSI Coconut Sorbet on length.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 3, 2015)

Applied Softee Indian Hemp to temples and edges of scalp. This stuff is really light and smells really nice.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 3, 2015)

Applied my growth oil to my scalp and massaged. Used coconut&sunflower oil for overnight prepoo on hair.

*growth oil= Prepoo oils+rosemary oil+peppermint oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2015)

Using: Hairitage's Liquid Cake Batter.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 3, 2015)

Is grease supposed to absorb into your scalp? When I was little I remember there'd be proof of wherever I laid my head  I just felt my scalp where I put the Softee and there's a slight shine and moisture to my fingers but I don't feel a really "slick" feel like I remember... Maybe there was just too much put on my hair when I was younger. In any case, this light weight formula is good. I'll keep trying until these small jars are gone and see what they do for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2015)

@CodeRed
I don't notice Grease the way it use to be "back in the day"  I think most folks are going with  Lighter Formulas


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2015)

Picked up a Bottle of EVOO today.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm wearing a twistout today. 
I used Tropic Isle Living JBCO + Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair oil mix on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2015)

I just massaged in some ED JBCO.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2015)

Massaged vatika oil into scalp and will leave on overnight.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2015)

I used NJoy's pomade on scalp and spritzed my braids with Claudie's Braid spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2015)

Used:
Sweet Almond Oil over my DC to Steam with.
Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Oil on top of my L-I
When my Hair Dries probably Hairitage's Liquid Cake Batter & JBCO (Extra Dark)


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 4, 2015)

I used the following to refresh my twistout:
PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion diluted with distilled H2O
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root ButterCream on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2015)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations Liquid Cake Batter and also used ED JBCO to Seal.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jul 5, 2015)

Today is wash day and will be refreshing my mini twists:
DC with Coconut Oil on top
LCO with Sarenzo products LI, Twisting Cream and Hair & Body Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 5, 2015)

Sealed with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil. This stuff makes my hair like silk. It is so light and absorbs into my hair nicely.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 5, 2015)

Used APB's Green Powerhouse on my scalp while I DC. Will also use it to oil rinse once I rinse out my DC.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 5, 2015)

Applied APB pumpkin seed oil to my scalp 
Moisturized with SM Manuka Honey


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2015)

today used keraveda herbal crm burlee, and jakeal green tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2015)

Baggying for a few hours with: Claudie's Hair Frappe and Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2015)

Used:  SSI's Coco Crème L-I


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 6, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor/mustard/peppermint oil blend. Under the steamer now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2015)

Baggying with: Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion & a little KeraVada Oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 6, 2015)

Applied Softee Indian Hemp to scalp after blow drying.

I'm really kind of liking this "new grease"... can't wait to see what it does for my hair in the next couple of months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2015)

Using: SSI Coco Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2015)

Will Baggy Several Hours with:
Claudie's Hair Frappe and KeraVada Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 7, 2015)

Applied my sulfur oil mix to my scalp along with some mega tek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

Slapped on: SM's Purifcation Hair Masque (under plastic cap & wig)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

Sitting here with Indigo on.  My 'stain' over the weekend wasn't dark enough. 

Before I applied I put some EVOO in my Hair.

I'll use Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In and some type of Lotion after my Hair dries.

Probably, Claudie's Hair Frappe and a little JBCO ED.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

Pulled Out: Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil (in Brown Sugar & Fig) =


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 8, 2015)

Applied castor/mustard/peppermint oil blend to scalp. Steaming now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2015)

Using:
Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2015)

Used:
Kj Naturals Tingly Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2015)

SheScentIt's Coco Crème Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2015)

Kj Natural's Tingly Hair Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 10, 2015)

Remoisturized my hair with Sarenzo's Cupuacu Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2015)

Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed on top of my DC'er
Will use Marie Dean's Jobjoba in Brown Sugar & Fig on top of my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries - Claudie's Frappe and maybe a little Kj Naturals "Tingly" Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 11, 2015)

Trader Joes TTTC and Castor Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 11, 2015)

Lined edges with castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix before steaming.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 11, 2015)

Lately, I've been using Shescentit Moisture Mist and NJoy's oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2015)

Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 12, 2015)

Moisturized with Water and sealed castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

Kj Naturals Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 13, 2015)

Used APB Hair Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

Will use:
Sweet Almond on top of my DC'er
Marie Dean's Brown Sugar & Fig on top of my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries - Kj Naturals Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 14, 2015)

L: water
O: Castor oil
C: Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2015)

Kj Naturals Ayurvedic Butter (this a.m.)

SSI's Coco Crème (this p.m.)


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 14, 2015)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries, then applied APB GTAS to scalp and edges.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 14, 2015)

Used 3 sisters of nature pudding to twist hair
Spritiz twist with h.v hydra silica hair nourishing tea mist
massage scalp and edges with HH jar of joe


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 15, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> L: water
> O: Castor oil
> C: Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle conditioner


Same tonight


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 15, 2015)

Forgot to post that I grease my scalp with Softee Indian Hemp on Saturday or Sunday.

Tonight I lined my edges with castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2015)

Used: Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 15, 2015)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries, then applied APB GTAS to scalp and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2015)

Used: Strawberry Coils (from Siamese Twist)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: Strawberry Coils (from Siamese Twist)



Used this again this


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 17, 2015)

Oiled entire scalp with castor/mustard/peppermint oil mix. Under steamer now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2015)

Using: Siamese Twist's Strawberry Coils (in Mango Madness)


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2015)

used jakeala green tea, and hv green butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 19, 2015)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries, then applied APB GTAS to scalp and edges.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2015)

Using: Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 19, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Same tonight


Been doing this all week on blow dried and flat ironed hair. Thought it would weigh it down but it doesn't. My hair really likes the combo.

Edit: combo is water, castor oil, then trader joes tee tree tingle conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Been doing this all week on blow dried and flat ironed hair. Thought it would weigh it down but it doesn't. My hair really likes the combo.
> 
> *Edit: combo is water, castor oil, then trader joes tee tree tingle conditioner*



@caliscurls 
You know I was about to ask you didn't you?


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 19, 2015)

I refreshed my frizzy twists with:
Oyin Handmade Greg Juice
Jane Carter Solution Hydrate Seal & Shine + Tropic Isle Living JBCO with Sage mix
Dr. Bronner's Magic Lavender Organic Hair Crème


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2015)

I spilled my entire bottle of  Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil.  I just opened it

I may have about an ounce left.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2015)

Sealed ends with Claudie's Montego Bay Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2015)

Siamese Twist Strawberry Coils and a drop of Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2015)

Used  a few drops of Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil (in Brown Sugar & Fig)


----------



## Beany (Jul 21, 2015)

Used Natural Oasis honey gloss and shine liquid balm


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I spilled my entire bottle of  Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil.  I just opened it
> 
> I may have about an ounce left.



That sucks 

I can't remember the conditioner but I thought I was going to spill it down the sink and you would've thought I was reaching to protect my child's life


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 21, 2015)

Used a Jane Carter Solution Scalp Nourishing  Serum + Extra Dark JBCO on scalp
EO Lavender Fields leave in conditioner + Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter on hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2015)

@CodeRed @Bibliophile 

I knew ya'll would understand. 

Lawd....I had been wanting Pure Code Pressed Avocado Oil again for so long and then I finally get a bottle and spill the entire thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2015)

Used: APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in either Caramel Crunch or Cookie Dough. 

Something bakery-like and sweet.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2015)

Been using the Organix coconut quenching leave in butter before my blow outs and to M&S my flat twists at night plus EVOO and I like it so far. Its great for summer and smells really good.

For winter I will definitely need something thicker and heavier. Avocado butter has been a thought for a while now. I may go ahead and give that a shot.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2015)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I just experimented and purchased KKNT and I love it. I only need a little.
> 
> ...



I've been wanting to try that oil for a while now, once I am done with my bottle of Doo Gro I think I will be giving it a shot. I think it'll be great when I wear crochets for winter.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 22, 2015)

Since you ladies are all about the butters, can you tell me how to make a liquid oil into a butter?  Is it a matter of just whipping the mess out of it?  I want to take pure macadamia nut oil and turn it into a butter.  I don't want to add any other oils or butters to it.


----------



## sithembile (Jul 22, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> Since you ladies are all about the butters, can you tell me how to make a liquid oil into a butter?  Is it a matter of just whipping the mess out of it?  I want to take pure macadamia nut oil and turn it into a butter.  I don't want to add any other oils or butters to it.



I just lurk in this thread, but you can turn any oil into a butter by combining it with hydrogenated vegetable oil e.g.
http://www.theherbarie.com/VegeThix-Flakes.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2015)

Used Up: Sweet Almond Oil on top of my DC'er
Will Use: Marie Dean Jojoba Oil in Brown Sugar & Fig

After my Hair Dries: ????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2015)

Decided to use APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème.


----------



## Beany (Jul 23, 2015)

I accidentally put WAAAAAAAAAY too much NO herbal styling oil on my hair yesterday. I squeezed the bottle and my goodness...I had to go to work with oil literally dripping down my face b/c I didn't have time to wash before work. Needless to say today was an impromptu wash day. I used QB OHHB and MHC Type 4 cream. I'm in 10 braids for the rest of the week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 23, 2015)

Should've posted this on Monday but washed and sealed in my leave in with Sarenzo's Body Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2015)

Using: ABP Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: ABP Ayurvedic Hair Creme



How do you like this cream? I've never tried it.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 23, 2015)

I used 
Fairytales Rosemary Repel leave in Conditioner
Vatika Naturals enriched coconut + WiseWays Goldilocks Hair Oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *How do you like this cream? I've never tried it.*



@NaturallyATLPCH  I do!  

It's heavier than her Hair & Body Crème.  Nice list of ingredients. 

Perfect for Fall/Winter but since it's the only one I have left (of this particular crème) I decided to pull it out & try to use it up.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 23, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor/mustard/peppermint oil. Under the steamer now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2015)

Used: Siamese Twist Strawberry Coils (in Mango Madness)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 23, 2015)

Used: Sarenzo Body Frosting to seal
Soultanicals Knot Sauce as my leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2015)

Will use: Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 24, 2015)

Hair is in 12 gigantic twists in an updo. I used the following:
Jane Carter Solution Restore Moisture Mist + Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Leave in Conditioner mix
Mahabringraj oil
Nubian Heritage Lemongrass & Tea Tree infused Shea Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2015)

Using: APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème and a couple drops of ED JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

Will use: Either the last few drops of my Avocado (over my DC'er) or will use EVOO or something?

Will use: Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil in Brown Sugar & Fig (with my L-I)

After my Hair Dries: ? but will use ED JBCO.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 26, 2015)

I used distilled H2O 
my homemade Ayurvedic shea butter mix + NH Lemongrass and Tea Tree infused Shea Butter on twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2015)

Using: APB's Hair Lotion in "Fairy Dust"


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 26, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled scalp with castor/mustard/peppermint oil



Did this again but going to leave it in until sometime tomorrow when I get a chance to get off work.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 26, 2015)

Added Vatika Oil to my deep conditioner.
Applied SSI Seyani to damp length.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2015)

Used Sarenzo's Creamy Oil to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

Used: Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Crème.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

Used: APB Hair Crème and a Smidgen of Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Crème.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 28, 2015)

Used: Organix Quenching Coconut Curls Butter


----------



## Beany (Jul 28, 2015)

QB ctdg


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2015)

Using: APB Lotion & Butta in "Fairy Dust"


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 28, 2015)

Applied Jar of Joe to my ends after moisturizing with Moisture Mist.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 28, 2015)

Applied Soultanicals Knot Sauce, sealed with Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 28, 2015)

Oiled scalp with castor/avocado/cedarwood/lavender/carrot/rosemary/white thyme/peppermint mix that I made today. Steaming now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Will use: APB's Lotion & maybe a dab of APB's Butta.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue Magic Coconut Oil on my scalp and ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

@llan 

Are you joining our challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Will use:
EVOO over DC'er
Marie Dean Jojoba (in Brown Sugar & Fig) with my Leave-In
After Dries - APB's Hair Lotion & Hair Butta'


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 29, 2015)

Massaging scalp with Coffee Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> *Massaging scalp with Coffee Pomade.*



@Rozlewis 

That sounds


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 29, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair

This has been in my stash but for some reason I am really loving it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> *This has been in my stash but for some reason I am really loving it right now.*



@Rozlewis 

I love it when I revisit something and fall in love all over again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2015)

Used: APB's Lotion & Butta' Combo in "Chicks Dig It"


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 30, 2015)

Remoisturized my mane with Soultanicals Knot Sauce


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 31, 2015)

Green Magic on scalp


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 31, 2015)

Steaming on dry hair with castor/avocado/cedarwood/lavender/carrot/rosemary/white thyme/peppermint/sunflower oil mix on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2015)

APB's Chicks Dig It Hair Lotion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 31, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> APB's Chicks Dig It Hair Lotion


My sister loves this lotion and scent.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 31, 2015)

This morning I used 
Oyin Handmade Greg Juice
Homemade Ayurvedic Shea Butter mix (scalp & ends)
EO Everyday French Lavender Conditioner


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 1, 2015)

Super overdue with reinstalling mini twists- used APB LI, APB Ayurvedic Cream and sealed with Cream & Coco Glaze Tincture Oil. Added a little Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2015)

Used: Kuki Nut Oil over my DC'er.

Will use: Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil (Brown Sugar & Fig) with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: APB's "Chicks Dig It" Hair Lotion & matching Hair Butta'


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 1, 2015)

carol's daughter honey pomade is great but what does the hair balm feel like?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm inverting all this week using my growth oil mix on my scalp at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2015)

Used:
Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Lotion in "Chicks Dig It"


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 2, 2015)

Steaming on dry hair with castor/avocado/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/cedarwood/lavender/sunflower seed/peppermint oil mix on scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming on dry hair with castor/avocado/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/cedarwood/lavender/sunflower seed/peppermint oil mix on scalp.



Same today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 5, 2015)

Retwisted/Remoisturized my hair with Soultanicals Knot Sauce.
This stuff is slowly becoming a staple.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 5, 2015)

Last few nights:
L: water
O: Rosemary infused olive oil mixed with castor oil
C: Trader Joes Tea Tree a Tingle Treat conditioner


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 5, 2015)

I used EO Everyday Conditioner- French Lavender (on length) with Ramtirth Brahmi+ neelibrigahdi oil mix (scalp & length).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2015)

@caliscurls

Glad to see you back. 

I was wondering where you were during the Bekura Sale? 

I wanted to ask you what I was suppose to get?  I couldn't remember so I ended up not getting anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2015)

Will use:
Red Palm on top of my DC'er to Steam with
Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil in Brown Sugar & Fig with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries = APB Lotion & Butta' in Pearberry


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2015)

Applied TPS Peppermint Pomade to scalp. I am so glad I revisited this in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> *Applied TPS Peppermint Pomade to scalp. I am so glad I revisited this in my stash.*



@Rozlewis

That's one of my Favs!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 6, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair lol, thanks! yeah lately when I see a good sale I try my best to avoid it and sometimes that means no LHCF I'm trying to hold off until Black Friday because lord knows I don't need anything....unless of course it's one of those limited time things  

Sorry I couldn't help you out! That and work have had me in lurk mode.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 6, 2015)

Last night:
L: water
O: Rosemary infused olive oil mixed with castor oil ( 50 / 50 ). Someone said in another thread that castor oil helps keep your edges neat - that is so true. Finding myself using less gel these days.
C: Trader Joes Tea Tree a Tingle Treat conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2015)

@caliscurls 

So...am I suppose to get the Latte, or the Tapioca or the Hair Milk? 

There was something that you use, that I said I wanted to try?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2015)

Using: APB Lotion & Butta' in Pearberry.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming on dry hair with castor/avocado/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/cedarwood/lavender/sunflower seed/peppermint oil mix on scalp.



Same today


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 6, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  the Buttercream for sure, no questions asked 

From them my staples are:

Hair

Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Buttercream
Body

Whipped Custard Body Soufflé in the Lemon Beignet scent (smells like the lemon cookies with the cream in the middle) - this is the only body cream/lotion I use. I have the Pecan (?) scent and that Limited time one she offered during the sale in Q1....it smells so delicious I just can't remember the name.
A while back I also purchased the Java Bean & Honey Smoothing Hair Balm but I haven't used it yet. Trying to use up some other things first.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 7, 2015)

Put my body butter blend (cupuacu butter blended with avocado and sunflower oils) on my hair/scalp and steaming now. Going to see how it does...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2015)

Used: APB Pearberry Hair Butta'


----------



## Beany (Aug 7, 2015)

NO hair and scalp conditioner. If you are looking for a "grease" without petroleum or mineral oil try it.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 7, 2015)

@CodeRed 


CodeRed said:


> Put my body butter blend (cupuacu butter blended with avocado and sunflower oils) on my hair/scalp and steaming now. Going to see how it does...


Let us know, I like the sound of that combo!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 7, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> Let us know, I like the sound of that combo!


It gave me shine. I think I did something wrong though... I think I waited too long to co-wash it out and the butter partially solidified on my hair so it was harder to get out. Next time I steam with butter I'll go straight to rinsing and see how it does.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 8, 2015)

Sealed with SSI Seyani on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2015)

Yesterday Used:
EVOO on top of my DC'er
Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil on top of my Leave-In
APB's Lotion Pearberry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2015)

This a.m. used:
APB's Lotion & Crème (Pearberry)


----------



## Ltown (Aug 9, 2015)

posting an update from the usual hair butter HV, found some Jakeala chocolat buttah. creamy, its small jar so will be back to hv.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 9, 2015)

Went a little overboard this afternoon setting my hair in a French Braid updo using:
Water
Rosemary infused olive oil
Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Creme
Trader Joes TTTT Conditioner 
Castor Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 9, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming on dry hair with castor/avocado/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/cedarwood/lavender/sunflower seed/peppermint oil mix on scalp.



Same today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2015)

APB's Lotion in Pearberry


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Aug 10, 2015)

Not sure why I stray from grease, it's the only product that actually seals in moisture for me.
It never fails, I begin to try oils and butters only to experience breakage. Then, after searching for a solution, I return to grease.

I did a test to help reinforce the importance of a grease-based regimen.
After rinsing my hair I sealed two strands on my nape, one with Softee Coconut Oil Hair Grease and one with a shea butter/oil mix.
Then slept (without a scarf) and at the end of the following day examined both strands

Shea butter/oil mix:







Softee Coconut Oil Hair Grease:







They both are frizzy but it's clear that the strand with grease was able to hold more moisture and definition.
I am officially back, and if this doesn't keep me on the grease path, I don't know what will


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2015)

@ResultsMayVary 

Welcome Back to this Challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2015)

Using: ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2015)

Used:
APB's Hair Lotion (Pearberry)


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 12, 2015)

Oiled scalp very well with avocado/castor/cedarwood/peppermint/carrot/white thyme/rosemary/lavender/sunflower seed mixture. I'm not steaming this time but will leave it on until sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 12, 2015)

I originally planned on waiting a week or so to wash since I flat ironed my hair, but my scalp is getting pretty  itchy so time to wash.

I currently have Bringraj oil and Vatika oil on top of MC's Terraforma as an overnight prepoo. I will wash it out in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2015)

Will Pre-Poo under my (at work) wig today with:
BoBeam's Conditioning Crème.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 12, 2015)

Coconut oil on my ends before I pin curled.


----------



## Beany (Aug 12, 2015)

Applied bellezzanaturaleskin hair spray and qb ohhb on my braids and steamed for 20 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2015)

Will use:
EVOO over my DC'er to Steam with
Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil (in Brown Sugar & Fig)
After my Hair Dries - Jakeala's Nappy Hair Butter (Pink Sugar)


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 12, 2015)

Massaging scalp with JBCO mixed with EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2015)

Using: Jakeala Nappy Butter (Pink Sugar)


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 13, 2015)

I'll use some coconut oil tonight before I pin curl. Last night I didn't feel the need to add anything to my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2015)

Will use Jakeala's Nappy Hair Butter (Pink Sugar) and maybe a little ED JBCO?


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 13, 2015)

Massaged scalp with JBCO.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 13, 2015)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries and applied APB HUG to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2015)

APB Lotion (Pearberry)


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 14, 2015)

Twist wet hair with SM Raw SheaButter Extra Moisture Detangler, BASK silk & Honey Latte (original formula) & SM Three Butters Utility Gel-Mousse


----------



## Ltown (Aug 14, 2015)

used up jakeala chocolate pudding, today used apb green tea oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

Will use: EVOO, Marie Dean JBCO in Brown Sugar. 

After my Hair Dries probably APB Hair Butta (Pearberry).


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 15, 2015)

Been on vacation but I'm back! Redoing mini twists used APB LI, APB Ayuvedic Cream and Sarenzo Oil to seal. Added a little Sarenzo Frosting to my ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 15, 2015)

CeeLex33 said:


> Been on vacation but I'm back! Redoing mini twists used APB LI, APB Ayuvedic Cream and Sarenzo Oil to seal. Added a little Sarenzo Frosting to my ends.



My hair is loving that Sarenzo Frosting. I need for her to bring it back because when she does I am snagging a few jars. It makes may hair feel amazing!!

Oh, on Thursday, I twisted my hair with Soultanicals Knot Sauce and sealed with Sarenzo's Body Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

@CeeLex33

Welcome Back!!  

Hope you had a good time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use: EVOO, Marie Dean JBCO in Brown Sugar.
> 
> *After my Hair Dries probably APB Hair Butta (Pearberry).*



Using: Jakeala's Nappy Hair Butter in Pink Sugar instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

Used: Claudie's Salve on Scalp


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 16, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  

Had a great time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2015)

Used Claudie's Salve on Scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 16, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled scalp very well with avocado/castor/cedarwood/peppermint/carrot/white thyme/rosemary/lavender/sunflower seed mixture. I'm not steaming this time but will leave it on until sometime tomorrow afternoon.



Didn't post Friday but I did this then and again today.


----------



## Beany (Aug 16, 2015)

LOCB with water, avocado oil, pomade shop herbal conditioner, and MHC Type 4 cream.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 16, 2015)

I used
Knotty Boy Peppermint Cooling Moisture Spray 
Nubian Heritage Patchouli & Buriti infused Shea Butter (new)


----------



## rileypak (Aug 16, 2015)

Scalp massage with APB Peppermint Pomade (old formula)


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 16, 2015)

Massaged Vatika oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2015)

Baggying with: BelNouvo's Coco Castor Nectar


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 17, 2015)

Moisturized with Trader Joes TTTT, sealed with a mix of  Rosemary infused olive oil and EVCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

Kj Naturals Herbal Hair Balm


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave -In and massaged APB HUG into my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2015)

Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion (in Mango Madness)


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 18, 2015)

Sunday morning I applied my avocado/castor/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/lavender/rosemary/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix to my scalp.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Sunday morning I applied my avocado/castor/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/lavender/rosemary/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix to my scalp.



This again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2015)

Using: Claudie's Salve


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 19, 2015)

Yesterday: Prepoo overnight with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut + Sesa Ayurvedic Hair oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2015)

Using:
Either EVOO or Red Palm Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with
Jasmine Bath & Beauty (Brown Sugar & Fig) with my Leave-In

*After my Hair Dries.......APB Hair Butter in Pearberry or Jakeala's Pink Sugar Nappy Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 19, 2015)

Massaged scalp for 5 mins after applying JBCO.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 19, 2015)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Jbco, rice bran oil, Evco, and SM Purification Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2015)

Using: Claudie Salve


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 20, 2015)

Bibliophile said:


> Yesterday: Prepoo overnight with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut + Sesa Ayurvedic Hair oil mix.



 

I used NH Indian Hemp & Tamanu  cowash mixed with rose powder, sandalwood powder, kapur kachri/spiked ginger lily & multani matti/fuller's earth to wash my twists.
I then used AO Honeysuckle Rose (original formula) to dc.
Finally sealed towel-blotted twists with Tropic Isle Living JBCO & Argan Hair Therapy Serum.
Hair is soft, bouncy, smooth and shiny


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2015)

Used:
Mission:Condition's Goji Berry Hair Silk Milk


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 20, 2015)

Applied JBCO to scalp and massaged for 5 mins.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 20, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Sunday morning I applied my avocado/castor/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/lavender/rosemary/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix to my scalp.



This again tonight


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 20, 2015)

Detangled on dry hair with QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and put my hair into small loose twists then moisturized with Jessicurl Deep Conditioner and sealed with QB Aethiopika Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2015)

Using:
Mission:Condition's Goji Berry Hair Silk (Lotion)


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 21, 2015)

I used Neelibrigahdi oil on scalp.
Then LOCB twists with Homemade Rosewater, Lavender, Myrrh & aloe mist
Soultanicals Afrodite Gloss Boss +Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner (original formula)
Nubian Heritage Patchouli and Buriti infused Shea Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2015)

Goji Berry Silk Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2015)

Used:
EVOO on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

When my Hair Dries probably M:C's Goji Berry Silk Milk


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 22, 2015)

Jessicurl Deep Conditioner as a leave in and sealed with my oil mix: evco, rosemary infused olive oil, and castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

Mission:Condition Goji Berry Hair Silk


----------



## Ltown (Aug 23, 2015)

used hv green butter, vatika oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 23, 2015)

Used Neelibrigahdi oil to unravel twists for a twistout.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 23, 2015)

Made a new MT mix and massaged it into my edges.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 23, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Sunday morning I applied my avocado/castor/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/lavender/rosemary/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix to my scalp.



This again today.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 23, 2015)

Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

L.A.C.E. Naturals Supreme Hair Butter in Acai Berry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 24, 2015)

Laid down my edges with castor oil last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2015)

My Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil (Fall/Winter) came today.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2015)

Massaged scalp with JBCO.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 24, 2015)

Spritzed with Jakeala's Hair Spritz then sealed with Sarenzo's Oil and a little APB's Not Petroleum Jelly on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2015)

Using:
Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 25, 2015)

Last night: water  and oil mix
This morning: water, oil mix, Jessicurl DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut & Marshmallow


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 25, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and massaged MT mix into scalp and edges.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 25, 2015)

Applied castor/avocado/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/cedarwood/lavender/rosemary/peppermint oil mix to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2015)

Using:
Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 26, 2015)

Last night: water and evco/co/Rosemary infused Evoo mix. I really like this mix, provides softness and shine without feeling oily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2015)

Will use: EVOO on top of my DC'er
Will use: Kukui Nut with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries, probably Claudie's Salve and Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallow.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2015)

Currently doing a hot oil treatment with JBCO and some essential oils.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 27, 2015)

Detangled and redid my twists with QB CTDG, spritzed with lavender water afterward


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2015)

Will use:
L.A.C.E. Supreme Butter (Acai Berry)


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Applied castor/avocado/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/cedarwood/lavender/rosemary/peppermint oil mix to scalp.



This again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2015)

Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Lotion (in Fairy Dust)


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 27, 2015)

Yesterday I LOCB twistout with
Jane Carter Solution Restore Moisture Mist
Jane Carter Solution Seal and Shine
Alaffia Everyday Shea Conditioner vanilla-mint scent 
Nubian Heritage Patchouli and Buriti infused Shea Butter

Tonight overnight prepoo with
Sessa+ Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2015)

Will use APB Lotion in "Chicks Dig It"


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 28, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and massaged MT mix into scalp and edges.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 28, 2015)

I see APB is reoresentin up in here 

Anyhow, I forgot to post, but Wednesday I retwisted my hair with Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 28, 2015)

Pura Body's Mango Tea Scalp Butter on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2015)

Will use:
Red Palm Oil on top of my DC'er
Kukui Nut Oil with my Leave-In
Will use APB and maybe Claudie's Salve (after my Hair Dries)


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 29, 2015)

Lavender water and my oil mix on my ends only


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 29, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair how do you like the red palm oil and does it stain stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2015)

@caliscurls

I really do like it, but it does stain (towels) Not skin.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 29, 2015)

Applied Siamese twist strawberry coils. Sealed with soutanicals knot Kokoa


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2015)

Using: Claudie's Salve


----------



## Ltown (Aug 30, 2015)

used hv vatika oil


----------



## CeeLex33 (Aug 30, 2015)

Moisturize mini twists with Jakeala's LI Spray, some APB's Hair Cream and a little Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 30, 2015)

Based scalp with cupuacu butter/avocado oil/sunflower seed oil blend for relaxer tomorrow. Will follow up with Softee Indian Hemp grease on scalp tomorrow morning before relaxer.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 30, 2015)

Friday I used
ApHoghee Essential Oils for Hair under Mill Creek Botanicals Biotin + Tropic Isle Living JBCO protein conditioner mix

Vatika Naturals Virgin Olive Deep Conditioning Hair Mask

Saturday LOC damp hair with
JC solution Restore Moisture Mist
JC solution Seal & Shine +Mahabringraj oil mix
AV Hempseed Loc Twist and Roll ButterCream
Air dried in twisted Bantu Knots.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 31, 2015)

Last night: lavender water sealed with my oil mix (evco, co, rosemary infused evoo)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2015)

L.A.C.E. Supreme Butter (Acai Berry)


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 1, 2015)

loc'd last night:

Lavender water
Oil mix
Bekura Palm tapioca hair creme 
Also sprayed my scalp with the lavender water and messaged it in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2015)

Will use Claudie's Salve


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 1, 2015)

I unraveled my Bantu knots. I used Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy Serum on scalp & ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2015)

MT mix and JBCO on edges.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 2, 2015)

Castor/avocado/sunflower/carrot/white thyme/cedar wood/lavender/rosemary/peppermint oil mix on whole head. Steaming now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In and massaged JBCO into my edges.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 3, 2015)

Last night:
Spritzed with lavender water followed with Jessicurl conditioner as a leave-in and sealed with NG Pumpkin Seed butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2015)

JBCO into edges. I will not lose this war. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2015)

APB Hair Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 3, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> JBCO into edges. I will not lose this war. Lol


I'm right with ya @NappyNelle  this summer I've become very cautious (paranoid, lol!) about my edges because of issues earlier in the year. Castor oil and low tension styles are my warriors in the fight! 

Hope your edges are fairing well!


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 3, 2015)

I used Oyin Handmade Frank Juice & showered with hair uncovered to rehydrate twists.
Sealed with Tropic Isle Living JBCO & Argan Oil Serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2015)

BPO = Butter APB Pudding APB Oil Kukui Nut (Will Baggy for several hours)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 4, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> I'm right with ya @NappyNelle  this summer I've become very cautious (paranoid, lol!) about my edges because of issues earlier in the year. Castor oil and low tension styles are my warriors in the fight!
> 
> Hope your edges are fairing well!



Yay another edge warrior!! I've been fighting for years, and my medication is being disrespectful now.  I hope my obsession pays off.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 4, 2015)

Last night: lavender water, oil mix, jessicurl deep conditioner
This morning: castor oil on edges only. My length felt a little weird, I think from the conditioner (probably used too much) so I rinsed with water and added just a touch of the oil mix.

In other news..I've been watching NaturelleGrows etsy site and am eagerly awaiting the replenishment of the Pumpkin Seed Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 4, 2015)

Scalp was itching - scalp message with oil mix - problem solved!


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 4, 2015)

Last night prepoo with
Tropic Isle Living Strong Roots Pimento +Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil mix

Brewed comfrey leaf, lemon balm, marshmallow root, sage & spearmint in distilled H2O for herbal hair rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2015)

Used:
APB Pudding (in Chicks Dig It)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2015)

Used APB Hair Cream to retwist/moisturize
I forgot how good these creams were!


----------



## Beany (Sep 4, 2015)

Twisted wet hair with m:c hempade


----------



## CeeLex33 (Sep 5, 2015)

Braidout using APB LI, APB Ayurvedic Cream and Hot Six Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 5, 2015)

On freshly cowashed and deep conditioned hair:
Jessicurl Deep Conditioner
MHC Buttery Soy
Bekura Java Bean and Honey Smoothing  Hair Balm to tame frizz ( bought last Black Friday, just now getting to it - good stuff, really lays down frizzy hair and smells delish)
And just a touch of castor oil for good measure on the very ends


----------



## Ltown (Sep 6, 2015)

today i used hv vatika for hot oil, then used hv green butter on cantu leave in butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2015)

Siamese Twists: Invigorating Pomade


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 6, 2015)

Applied Siamese twist strawberry coils
Applied soutanicals I can't believe it's knot Kokoa butter. Apied jakeala parfait.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 7, 2015)

Oiled whole head with olive/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/lavender/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2015)

Used:'
Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Pie Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave In and sealed length with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait. Will massaged edges with JBCO and apply to my ends.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 7, 2015)

Last night:
Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Creme followed by Bekura Java Bean & Honey Smoothing Balm


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 7, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head with olive/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/lavender/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix.



Put a thin layer of this mix over deep conditioner before steaming.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 8, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Last night:
> Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Creme followed by Bekura Java Bean & Honey Smoothing Balm



Same last night plus castor oil on edges.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Sep 8, 2015)

CeeLex33 said:


> Braidout using APB LI, APB Ayurvedic Cream and Hot Six Oil



Refreshed with a little water plus all of the above for another braidout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2015)

Will use:
Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2015)

JBCO on hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2015)

Claudie: Salve on Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2015)

Used:
Hairitage Hydrations Liquid Gold Cake Batter


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 9, 2015)

Massaged scalp with Liquid Gold Green Magic. Haven't used this in awhile.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head with olive/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/lavender/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix.



This again tonight but only on the scalp. Covered length with regular olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations: Liquid Gold Cake Batter


----------



## Beany (Sep 10, 2015)

DB avocado and wild plum twisting cream


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2015)

Applied MT mix to scalp and JBCO to hairline. Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries and APB Leave In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations - Liquid Gold Cake Batter. 

I used this yesterday and all day I was smelling cakes & cookies!

This stuff smells simply amazing.

And it kept my hair super moisturized


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2015)

Prepooed with coconut oil and after washing, sealed with my DIY grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

Used a few drops of ED JBCO on top of Hairitage Hydrations and Baggied.


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 12, 2015)

Redid my twists with QB Cocoa Detangling Ghee, put a little Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle Treat Conditioner in the ends and then very lightly sealed with Bekura Java Bean and Honey balm


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 12, 2015)

Today I used APB leave in pudding, Green powerhouse oil, and final sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta. Forgot I was in this thread but I've been slacking on my m/s game so hopefully posting here will get me back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

Using: Annabelle's Perfect Blend scented in: Pink Flamingo. 

@NaturallyATLPCH  Pink Flamingo =


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head with olive/white thyme/carrot/rosemary/lavender/cedar wood/peppermint oil mix.



Did this again today and added some grape seed oil.


----------



## sugarbaybie (Sep 13, 2015)

Does anyone use any of these to help set the hair on rollers? Regular setting lotion makes my semi-natural hair (has had some texturizer on it from a year ago and refuse to cut off) hard, tangly and break. 

I need something else to "Set" hair with when I roll on rollers and helps to smooth it and repel moisture.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Annabelle's Perfect Blend scented in: Pink Flamingo.
> 
> @NaturallyATLPCH  Pink Flamingo =



Yes, that is my ace; that Pink Flamingo!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 13, 2015)

Used APB's Hair Lotion and sealed with Sarenzo's Body Frosting


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 13, 2015)

Sprayed SM Kids detangler to my unruly dry new growth. 

Applied Siamese Twist Strawberry Coils to new growth. 

Put four Bantu knots in. Ready for bed now.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Sep 14, 2015)

Currently using APB's Hair Lotion for braidouts


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2015)

Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pudding = in Pink Flamingo


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 14, 2015)

Last night:
BoBeam Pamper condish and Bekura Jave Bean & Honey Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Annabelle's Perfect Blends Pudding = in Pink Flamingo*



This again.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 14, 2015)

using HV vatika oil


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 15, 2015)

Bobeam in a bottle...
Put some of my bobeam condish (the lavender) in a spray bottle with water and using it as my leave in....experimenting with this to oil/butter or not to oil/butter thing. I will always use them though in some fashion, I love butters....And I have a stash full


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In and applied JBCO to my hairline.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 16, 2015)

Two strand twisted with my DIY pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *I will always use them though in some fashion, I love butters....And I have a stash full*



@caliscurls

Yaaasssss!  Gurl....We Are >>Here<<


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

Used: EVOO on top of my DC'er
Will Use: Kukui Nut Oil with my Leave-In
After My Hair Dries: APB Pudding (Pink Flamingo)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2015)

Claudie's Salve on Scalp

And Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème on Length


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 17, 2015)

I need to get back in here. 

I used macadamia nut oil over my leave and added a shea butter based pomade on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2015)

@Itgirl

If you are part of this Challenge....Absolutely you need to "Get Back Up in Here"

Welcome Back and please try to hang with us for the last 3 month of 2015.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 17, 2015)

Oiled whole head with olive/rosemary/white thyme/peppermint/carrot/cedar wood/lavender oil mix.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 18, 2015)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2015)

HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter


----------



## CeeLex33 (Sep 19, 2015)

Braidout with APB's Hair Lotion= super defined hair!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2015)

Applied Annabelles Hair Creme in Watermelon.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 19, 2015)

Applied Jakelia nappy butter cream to freshly washed hair & sealed with the parfait.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2015)

Mixed some evoo and EOs in the SSI lemongrass tonic: thyme, sage, rosemary.  The tonic was good before but adding these has put it at a whole new level! Great overnight prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

@Rozlewis 
How does the APB Watermelon smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

Will use:
EVOO on top of my DC'er to Steam with
Kukuki Nut on top of my Leave-In
*once my Hair dries - Hairitage Hydrations Liquid Gold Cake Batter


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In, sealed length with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait, and applied Nature's Blessing pomade to my hairline.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 21, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head with olive/rosemary/white thyme/peppermint/carrot/cedar wood/lavender oil mix.



This again last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations Liquid Gold Cake Batter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 21, 2015)

Used Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Cream as my leave in/moisturizer/styler after I washed my hair yesterday


----------



## Beany (Sep 22, 2015)

Twisted with M:C hempade and oiled scalp with oil mix


----------



## Ltown (Sep 22, 2015)

using HV Vatika oil this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2015)

BoBeam's Shea Butter (in Fruit Melody)


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 22, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In and applied JBCO to my hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2015)

Used: Phytosquame Scalp Exfoliating Treatment

Will use Oil over my DC'er to Steam with and with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - CC Naturals Lotion


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 23, 2015)

Redid my twists over the weekend with QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee 
Spritzed the day after with my Bobeam in a bottle
Yesterday used a little Bekura Java Bean & Honey balm just to smooth down the top of my hair after a little spritz with plain water


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 23, 2015)

Henna last weekend 

Yesterday cowashed with SSI green tea.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 24, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head with olive/rosemary/white thyme/peppermint/carrot/cedar wood/lavender oil mix.



Did this again just now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2015)

Used:
Liquid Gold's Vanilla Crème


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used:
> Liquid Gold's Vanilla Crème*



Ditto!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2015)

Will use EVOO on top of my DC'er

Will use Sunflower oil with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - Liquid Gold's Vanilla Creme


----------



## CeeLex33 (Sep 26, 2015)

Used APB Hair Lotion and sealed with a tiny bit of coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2015)

Used:
Claudie's Ends Insurance.  May use a couple drops of ED JBCO


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 27, 2015)

Oiled hair and scalp with olive oil/cedar wood/rosemary/lavender/peppermint/white thyme/carrot oil mix last night before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2015)

Used:

Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion  and Claudie's Ends Insurance


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2015)

Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils


----------



## caliscurls (Sep 28, 2015)

Water and the extra moisturizing version if my EVCO, castor oil, and rosemary infused olive oil mix. The day to day version has equal parts of each, the extra moisturizing version is 1/2 EVCO the rest equal parts of the other oils.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2015)

Not sure what it is about myrrh but i added that EO to my oil prepoo and whoa. Its been fantastic.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 29, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Not sure what it is about myrrh but i added that EO to my oil prepoo and whoa. Its been fantastic.



What did it do?


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 29, 2015)

Applied Oyin Hair Dew
Sealed with Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 29, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> What did it do?


Ive been using it faithfully once per week in my prepoo a month now.

It seems to make my hair softer.  Has a touch more fullness to it and a nice luster. And its not just me who thinks so. I went out with the preooo  in and got like 3 compliments in the space of 3 hrs on my plain old unkempt 4c twist out. That never happens!

Hmm... wonder how it would work added to my weekday regimen....


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 30, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Ive been using it faithfully once per week in my prepoo a month now.
> 
> It seems to make my hair softer.  Has a touch more fullness to it and a nice luster. And its not just me who thinks so. I went out with the preooo  in and got like 3 compliments in the space of 3 hrs on my plain old unkempt 4c twist out. That never happens!
> 
> Hmm... wonder how it would work added to my weekday regimen....



This is now in my ebay cart 



CodeRed said:


> Oiled hair and scalp with olive oil/cedar wood/rosemary/lavender/peppermint/white thyme/carrot oil mix last night before bed.



Did this again tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 30, 2015)

Moisturized with APB Leave-In and sealed SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2015)

Used: EVOO on top of my DC'er

Will use: Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: Siamese Twists Strawberry Coils Hair Lotion (and maybe some ED JBCO)


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 30, 2015)

Doing a HOT with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2015)

Will use:
Claudie Salve on Scalp


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 3, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled hair and scalp with olive oil/cedar wood/rosemary/lavender/peppermint/white thyme/carrot oil mix last night before bed.



This again today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2015)

Using:
Soultanicals Watermelon Marula Muru


----------



## fatimablush (Oct 3, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Prepooed with coconut oil and after washing, sealed with my* DIY grease.*



what do you put in your DIY grease?


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 3, 2015)

fatimablush said:


> what do you put in your DIY grease?



*for a 16oz jar: *
8 oz avocado oil (this oil penetrates somewhat*, my fav)
4 oz fractionated coconut oil (penetrates well*)
4 oz castor oil (doesn't penetrate*)
3 tablespoons beeswax pellets (for a pomade like product, I'd use 5-6 tablespoons)

You could do it with one oil, but I like using the mix of three oils. I melt it in a makeshift double boiler, stir well, transfer to the jar and cool in the fridge or freezer.

*Scientific Blog about the penetration of oils


----------



## fatimablush (Oct 4, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> *for a 16oz jar: *
> 8 oz avocado oil (this oil penetrates somewhat*, my fav)
> 4 oz fractionated coconut oil (penetrates well*)
> 4 oz castor oil (doesn't penetrate*)
> ...



thank you..

i have all of those ingredients i will try your recipe.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepooing right now with APB Olive & Oats oil in Birthday Cake scent.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 4, 2015)

hot oil today with hv vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *hot oil today with hv vatika*.



@Ltown

Sounds Nice!


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 4, 2015)

Started doing wash a go's every 2-3 days with Softee Coconut Oil Hair Grease and sealing with a little Eco Styler gel.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 4, 2015)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Started doing wash a go's every 2-3 days with Softee Coconut Oil Hair Grease and sealing with a little Eco Styler gel.



How is it working for you? Do you use a leave in first?

I use a leave in, grease, then ecostyler and it works well for me.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 4, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> How is it working for you? Do you use a leave in first?
> 
> I use a leave in, grease, then ecostyler and it works well for me.



I don't use a leave in, I apply the grease first then the gel and it's been working pretty well so far. My hair is soft and bouncy for about 2 days but by day 3 it starts to get pretty stiff. 

I've been thinking of adding a leave in to see if it adds more days. How does your hair react with the leave in?


----------



## CeeLex33 (Oct 4, 2015)

Used Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 4, 2015)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I don't use a leave in, I apply the grease first then the gel and it's been working pretty well so far. My hair is soft and bouncy for about 2 days but by day 3 it starts to get pretty stiff.
> 
> I've been thinking of adding a leave in to see if it adds more days. How does your hair react with the leave in?



A leave in is a requirement for my hair. I use my DC as a leave in. It saves me time, money, and performs better than actual leave ins.

With the combo I use, I'm getting 5-7 days of moisturized hair. No stiffness.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 5, 2015)

MHC Type 4 Hair Cream on freshly washed/DC'd hair that's damp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2015)

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil*



This Evening: ED JBCO (again)


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 6, 2015)

BoBeam in a bottle and Evco mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2015)

This a.m. HQS Greaseless Moisture

This p.m. ST'icals Moroccan Silky Silk


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 7, 2015)

Oiled whole head this morning with olive/cedar wood/rosemary/lavender/peppermint/carrot/white thyme oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2015)

Used:
EVOO Over My DC'er (to Steam with)
Marie Deans Jojoba Oil (Tahitian Vanilla) with my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2015)

After my Hair Dries - Soultanicals Moroccan Silky Silk (trying to use it up)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2015)

Using: Soultanicals Morrocan Silky Silk (again)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2015)

This Evening:
ST'icals Moroccan Silky Silk & ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2015)

Used:
Siamese Twists Sweet Potato Hair Creme


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 10, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head this morning with olive/cedar wood/rosemary/lavender/peppermint/carrot/white thyme oil mix.



This again this morning.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 10, 2015)

Sealed with Marie Dean's Twist and Loc Hair Butter.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 10, 2015)

Sprayed Jakeala Flaxseed spritz 
Sealed with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

Used: HQS Coconut Oil (pre-poo)
Will use: EVOO on top of my DC'er
Will use: Marie Dean's Jojoba on top of my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries:  Probably Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème and a little ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: HQS Coconut Oil (pre-poo)
> Will use: EVOO on top of my DC'er
> Will use: Marie Dean's Jojoba on top of my Leave-In
> *After my Hair Dries:  Probably Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème* and a little ED JBCO



Will use: HQS Greaseless Moisture instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2015)

Used:
Siamese Twists Ginger Crème Hair Frosting


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 11, 2015)

Wednesday throug Saturday:  water and oil mix
Today: bobeam in a bottle sealed with NG Pumpkin Seed Butter


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all.
I'm mixing sulfur 8 with jbco and applying tonight under a baggy.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 12, 2015)

Used APB Hair Cream as my leave in/moisturizer/styler


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 12, 2015)

Water sealed with NG Pumpkin Seed Butter

Bekura Java Bean & Honey to lay down my fuzzies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2015)

Soultanicals Flufficalious


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2015)

used hv whipped butter and hv vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

Soultanical's Fluffalicious


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 13, 2015)

Sprayed 
Jakeala Flaxseed Spritz - Vanilla 
(I'm seriously loving the softness and moisture from using this). 

Applied 
APB Ayurvedic cream - Birthday Cake 

Sealed 
Jakeala Parfait - Banana Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> *Sprayed
> Jakeala Flaxseed Spritz - Vanilla
> (I'm seriously loving the softness and moisture from using this). *



@Beamodel

I can't wait to Buy/Try this!  Thanks Again Ms. Pusha'

ETA:  I don't see it?  Only the Gel


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 13, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair 

I wish I had another bottle. The next time I order from her, I will get two or three of them. 

No more parfaits though. I have two and you know I use up stuff like that slowly...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I can't wait to Buy/Try this!  Thanks Again Ms. Pusha'
> 
> *ETA:  I don't see it?  Only the Gel*



@Beamodel

Didn't see it listed.  Maybe it's OOS.  I only saw the Gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I wish I had another bottle. The next time I order from her, I will get two or three of them.
> 
> *No more parfaits though. I have two and you know I use up stuff like that slowly...*



@Beamodel

Yeah, I was shocked I had like x2 or x3 Coffee Buttas. 

I don't even remember buying all of those.........


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 13, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair 

Here it is
https://www.etsy.com/listing/232732678/natural-curly-hair-care-leave-in?ref=shop_home_active_8


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 13, 2015)

I used jojoba oil to seal after removing last nights baggy.
Applied sulfur 8 and jbco mix on my non existent edges.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 14, 2015)

Retwisted my hair with APB's Hair Lotion in Cotton Candy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> *Here it is*
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/232732678/natural-curly-hair-care-leave-in?ref=shop_home_active_8



@Beamodel

Thank You!  

Now I need to wait on a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2015)

Will use: EVOO on top of my DC'er to Steam with and Marie Dean's Jojoba with my Leave-In. 

After my Hair dries probably: Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème.


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 14, 2015)

I gave myself a full head massage with jbco and sulfur 8. I got the tingles!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2015)

Bajanmum said:


> *I gave myself a full head massage with *jbco and *sulfur 8*. I got the tingles!!!



@Bajanmum

Sounds Good!  I have a Jar of that Some place!  That sounds like a good Combo with the JBCO.

I'll hafta' try that one.


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bajanmum
> 
> That sounds like a good Combo with the JBCO.
> 
> I'll hafta' try that one.



The petroleum and mineral oil is not ideal and it stanks to high heaven, but funnily enough I love it and it feels good on my scalp.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 14, 2015)

QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee....going to start the detangling and retwist process tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2015)

Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème (Siamese Twists)


----------



## Beany (Oct 15, 2015)

Wgho on length, mahabhringraj oil on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2015)

Sweet Potatoe Hair Crème (Siamese Twists)


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 15, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade and used Annabelles Hair Pudding on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 15, 2015)

Jakeala Flaxseed spray
Siamese Twist Sweet Potatoe Cream


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 15, 2015)

Oiled whole head with olive/carrot/white thyme/peppermint/rosemary/lavender/ cedar wood oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2015)

Used: Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 16, 2015)

My last full head massage with sulfur 8 and jbco before I cleanse it all out at the weekend and start again on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2015)

This evening:
Soultanicals Bake Berry Knot Fairy (a berry version of Knot Sauce)


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2015)

I haven't been updating, but I've been oiling my edges consistently.

I really need to wash and deep condition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2015)

Will Use:
EVOO over my DC'er
Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil (Tahitian Vanilla) with my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries: Siamese Twists & ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2015)

Using:
Naturalista Cosmetics Juicy Yummy Leave-In


----------



## CeeLex33 (Oct 18, 2015)

I haven't been posting, but have been using HH Moisture Rizer hair lotion and a little Hot Six oil to flat twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2015)

Spritzed on:
BelNouvo Coco Castor Nectar will Baggy for a couple hours


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2015)

Just LCOB'd with QB BRBC, QB OHHB, GSO, and QB AHTB.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled whole head with olive/carrot/white thyme/peppermint/rosemary/lavender/ cedar wood oil mix.



Used up the last of this. Grape seed will replace the olive oil and everything else will stay the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2015)

@MileHighDiva 
Welcome Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2015)

Using:
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using:
> Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream



Used this again this Evening.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Oct 19, 2015)

CeeLex33 said:


> I haven't been posting, but have been using HH Moisture Rizer hair lotion and a little Hot Six oil to flat twist out.



One more 'gin


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 19, 2015)

Jakeala flaxseed spritz
Jakeala parfait


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 20, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee....going to start the detangling and retwist process tomorrow


Same...but I still haven't redone my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2015)

Using:
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee....*going to start the detangling and retwist process tomorrow



@caliscurls

I want this & I am kicking myself for not getting it before all the changes & price hike. 

Does Bekura have a similar texture?  I am looking for a 'wet' cream.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 20, 2015)

Sprayed Jakeala flaxseed spritz
Sealed Knot Kocoa & ST Sweet Potatoe


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 21, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair
 Bekura's Palm Tapioca is definitely wetter than QBs Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee but QB has serious softening power. Both are butters that can double as leave in's but the QB wins hands down for its detangling ability. As a detangler it works better on dry hair. With Bekura I tend to use it more in the winter. I like it because it's not an oily butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *Bekura's Palm Tapioca is definitely wetter *than QBs Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee but QB has serious softening power. Both are butters that can double as leave in's but the QB wins hands down for its detangling ability. As a detangler it works better on dry hair. *With Bekura I tend to use it more in the winter. I like it because it's not an oily butter*.


@caliscurls

Thank you for the description.

I am looking for something that parallels Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream.  She has temporarily suspended that product (and others).

It is a "wet" crème and not an oil butter, which is exactly what I am looking for (in this instance).

I have Donna Marie Super Buttercream and will see how that compares with SNBE's Dream Cream.

I've had CTDG on more than 1 occasion, but failed to pick up a jar and now it's not so easily accessible (IMO) price-wise.

Will look at their BF Sale to see if I want to make that investment.  And Claudie has some 'wetter' products as well, so I'll look there.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 22, 2015)

Applied grape seed oil mix to whole head.


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 22, 2015)

5 days later than I said, I've finally washed my hair and applied sulfur 8 and  jbco. I hadn't oiled my scalp and hair since Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2015)

Soultanicals Berry Bake Knot Fairy


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 22, 2015)

Massage scalp with Green Magic and seal ends with Annabelle's Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2015)

Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sweet Nature By Eddie's Dream Cream*



Ditto!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2015)

Grrrrrr I still can't post!

Pre-pooed and scalp massaged with APB Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2015)

Will Use:
EVOO on top of my DC'er (to Steam with)
Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil with my Leave-In
Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie (after my Hair Dries)


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 24, 2015)

Sealed damp hair with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait in Watermelon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2015)

Decided to Baggy for a few hours!


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 24, 2015)

Sismese Twist 
Strawberry Coils moisturizer
Sweet Potaote Pie Cream


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 25, 2015)

Massaged in my grape seed oil mix all over scalp and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2015)

Using:
Siamese Twists: Olive Bhringaraj Sugared Pink Hair Cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 25, 2015)

Used APB's Hair Lotion as my leave in and Sarenzo's Twist Cream as my sealant/styler


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 25, 2015)

KJ Naturals Pumpkin Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> *KJ Naturals Pumpkin Butter*



@Rozlewis

How is this?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 25, 2015)

used hv green butter with some regular castor oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 25, 2015)

Sprayed APB Leave in 
Sealed with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## CeeLex33 (Oct 26, 2015)

Greased scalp with Mission Condition Hempade
Hairitage Hydrations Moisture Rizer on length 
Sealed with a little Hot Six Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2015)

Used:
MyHoneyChild Buttery Soy


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 26, 2015)

QB CTDG on ends


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair , I need some real JBCO where/who is your vendor?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *I need some real JBCO where/who is your vendor?*



@Ltown

_From Here:_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Paradise-...871785?hash=item2a49635029:g:t6IAAOSwajVUQJZn



_Or:_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paradise-Oi...068882?hash=item2a58b7d452:g:rCYAAOSwQItUAww9


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> _From Here:_
> 
> ...




thanks sweetie your the best. i used HH castor oil fusion. don't know where/who long i had it but its looks good and thick.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 26, 2015)

Buttering up them ends with KJ Naturals Pumpkin Butter.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 26, 2015)

I am soooo loving Jakeala's Flaxseed spritz 

Tonight I used it and sealed with the parfait in banana pudding scent. 

My hair is uber soft & moisturized


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 27, 2015)

Massaged Nature's Blessing pomade into my edges and applied SSI Coconut Sorbet onto my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2015)

Ltown said:


> *thanks sweetie your the best. i used HH castor oil fusion. don't know where/who long i had it but its looks good and thick.*



@Ltown 
You are Welcome Ms. LT.  I started buying from there last year and never looked back. 

Very Nice and Fast Shipping.  I think you'll be pleased.  And they are 16oz.

I Agree.  HH's Castor Oil Fusion was very nice.  Smelled Good Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2015)

Used:
Siamese Twist Olive Bhringraj Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 27, 2015)

Today I used Hairveda green tea butter/cream whatever it's called. JBCO, and sulfur 8 and jbco mix in my scalp. I need to stick with this as I've already stopped using my oils as often as I should be. Tut tut


----------



## CeeLex33 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil on blown out hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used:
> Siamese Twist Olive Bhringraj Ayurvedic Hair Creme*



Will use EVOO with my DC'er to Steam with.  Will also use (bolded) with my Leave-In.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 28, 2015)

Applied KJ Naturals Pumpkin Butter. Yum and Yum.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Oct 28, 2015)

Greased scalp with Mission Condition Hempade. Flat twist with Hairveda Almond Glaze.


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 28, 2015)

Rubbed my scalp with sulfur 8 and rosemary oil (trying to mask the smell )


----------



## Beany (Oct 29, 2015)

PBN MMM and Siamese Twist sweet potato cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 29, 2015)

Used APB's Hair Cream yesterday
Used Sarenzo's Twist Cream on Tuesday


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 29, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic Oil to my length and hairline.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 29, 2015)

Oiled whole head with grape seed oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2015)

Soultanicals Pumpkin Knot Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2015)

Used:
Naturalista Juicy Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2015)

Siamese Twists: Ginger Crème Cheese Hair Frosting


----------



## Beany (Oct 30, 2015)

Oiled scalp with mahabhringraj oil mix, wgho on length, and NO hair and scalp conditioner on ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 30, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani to length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2015)

Will use:
EVOO with my DC'er (to Steam with)
EVOO with my Leave-In (Soultanicals Pumpkin Knot Butta) because of the Season


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 31, 2015)

That myrrh EO  its doing amazing things to my hair. Been using that mixed in EVOO and sunflower seed oil several times a week.

This week I did extra sealing on top of the oil with SSI Seyani.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 31, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> This is now in my ebay cart
> 
> 
> 
> Did this again tonight.


Did you ever try the myrrh?


----------



## Barbara (Oct 31, 2015)

All these fancy names are given to these hair care products.  It makes me hungry.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 31, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Did you ever try the myrrh?



Not yet. I'm going to include it in a new oil blend I'm trying in the new year. I want to compare that blend to the one I'm doing now. Will definitely post the results... I have it in my ebay cart. I'm really itching to buy but I'm going to _try_  and hold off until the end of my Use Up Your Stash challenge this year


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2015)

Siamese Twists - Olive & Bhringraj Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 1, 2015)

Grape seed oil mix on scalp and whole head today.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 1, 2015)

HH castor oil infusion creme, APB green tea.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 1, 2015)

Sulfur 8 and jbco with a lovely head massage that my DH did for me despite the smell. What a sweetie he is!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2015)

MYHoney Child Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2015)

Used: Siamese Twists Olive Bhringaraj Sugared Pink Hair Creme


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 2, 2015)

Retwisted my hair with Sarenzo's Twisting Cream


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 3, 2015)

EVCO, Castor oil, rosemary infused olive oil on ends, bekura Java bean and honey balm to lay down strays on top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2015)

Siamese Twists Olive & Bhringaraj Hair Creme


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 3, 2015)

SSI Seyani 

Getting cold hete. If Seyani doesnt hold up to the dry cold here for winter sealing, I'll  switch back to grease.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2015)

Oiled hair and scalp with grape seed oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2015)

This a.m. I used Naturalista Juicy before work

Today's Wash Day I'm using EVOO with my DC'er and EVOO with my L-I.

After my Hair dries - Naturalista Juicy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2015)

MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2015)

Used a Coupla' swipes of: BeeMine Luscious Hair Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 5, 2015)

Shescentit cranberry cream
APB Refresher spray 
Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2015)

Soultanicals Baked Berry Knot Fairy


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 6, 2015)

QB CTDG to retwist and detangle, Bekura JBHHB on very top to soothe the stray hairs


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 6, 2015)

Applied grape seed oil mix to hair and scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

Will use EVOO today on top of my DC'er.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

Used:
Komaza Hair & Scalp Butter


----------



## Ltown (Nov 7, 2015)

using HV red tea moisturizer.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 8, 2015)

Jbco on length to seal and on scalp. Trying to give my scalp a rest from all the mineral oil I've been using from the sulfur 8. But imma gonna see how long that last since I'm getting a lot of growth from it, and it's kinda addictive lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2015)

Used: Jakeala's Coffee Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2015)

Baggying with:
Alikay Naturals "Knots Be Gone"
ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2015)

Used: Kj Naturals "Tingly" Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2015)

@JerriBlank 
Did you order your ED JBCO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2015)

Used: Naturalista Juicy tonight.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 9, 2015)

Spritzed APB Refresher Spray in sugar cookie crunch scent. 

Then wrapped my hair up for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2015)

Mission:Condition's Butter Cream in Blackberry Fizz


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 10, 2015)

Applied grape seed oil mix to scalp and hair.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 10, 2015)

QB CTDG on ends, Bekura Java Bean & Honey Balm to lay down top frizz


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 10, 2015)

Twisted my hair with APB's Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2015)

Used:
Soultanicals Bake Berry Knot Fairy


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 10, 2015)

APB Refresher spray - Sugar cookie crunch
APB Green Powerhouse oil - Sugar cookie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 10, 2015)

Twisted with APB Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2015)

Pre-Rx with: 
SM JBCO Hair Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2015)

Will use EVOO on top of my DC'er
Will use Pure Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In
After my Hair Dries: MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2015)

Sprayed Jakeala Flaxseed 
Applied SSI Cranberry Cocktail
Sealed Hairveda Vatika Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use EVOO on top of my DC'er
> Will use Pure Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In
> *After my Hair Dries: MHC Buttery Soy*



Ended up using:
Mission:Condition's Buttercream (in Blackberry Fizz)


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 12, 2015)

Bekura Palm Tapioca followed by MYHC Type 4 Hair Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2015)

Mission:Condition Buttercreme (Blackberry Fizz)


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 12, 2015)

Oiled my whole scalp with my grape seed oil mix and then went back over it with my Softee Indian Hemp Grease. Massaged that all in... I'll oil my hair tonight and wash/condition it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Nov 12, 2015)

Been rubbing a little of the Softee Coconut Oil through my hair every night before bed and OMGosh, it has really helped maintain my style and keep my hair from getting stiff overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2015)

Used a few drop of:
Kj Naturals "Tingly" Hair Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Oiled my whole scalp with my grape seed oil mix and then went back over it with my Softee Indian Hemp Grease. Massaged that all in... I'll oil my hair tonight and wash/condition it sometime tomorrow.



Put corn oil on the length... it's really an "oily" oil if that makes sense... Never used it before so I'll see about the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2015)

Will use a few drops of Kj Naturals 'Tingly' Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 13, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Bekura Palm Tapioca followed by MYHC Type 4 Hair Cream.



Same today but applied  a liquid first (Bobeam in a bottle)


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 13, 2015)

Applied my sulfur 8 mix to my edges. They're starting to grow back in, though still have a looooooong way to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2015)

Used: Jakeala's Green Tea Oil with my DC'er & with my Leave-In
Used: Mission:Condition's Buttercreme in Blackberry Fizz
Used: ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2015)

MHC Buttery Soy & a few drops of Kj Naturals Tingle Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Used Jakeala Nappy Butta (love the consistency and peach bellini scent), sealed with APB Olive Oats in Cherry scent, and twisted w/MYHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *MHC Buttery Soy & a few drops of Kj Naturals Tingle Oil*



Decided to Baggy for a few hours.  Spritzed a little with Alikay Naturals Knots Be Gone.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 15, 2015)

Oiled scalp and hair with grape seed oil mix and went over scalp again with Softee Indian Hemp.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 15, 2015)

Applied NG Sweet Plantain 
Sealed with HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## Beany (Nov 15, 2015)

Twisted with pbn mmm and mc hempade


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 15, 2015)

Used APB Hair Cream to twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2015)

MHC Buttery Soy & Kj Naturals Tingle Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2015)

This evening:
MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 16, 2015)

QB CCTDG on freshly dc'ed and air dried twists....


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 17, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> That myrrh EO  its doing amazing things to my hair. Been using that mixed in EVOO and sunflower seed oil several times a week.
> 
> This week I did extra sealing on top of the oil with SSI Seyani.



Where are you buying myrrh from? How are you using it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 17, 2015)

Applied APB Ayurvedic Oil and Oyin Handmade After Bath Oil on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2015)

Siamese Twists: Olive Bhringaraj Ayurvedic Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2015)

Pulled Out:
Siamese Twists Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2015)

Applied Oyin Handmade After Bath Oil on length.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 18, 2015)

Grape seed oil mix on scalp and corn oil on length today. Don't know how long I'll leave it in....


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I come bearing fabulous news...go to Bekura's website, under seasonal item and see what she's listed again - oh yeah baby, it's on!! 

 

In other news - nada oils, butters, creams today, lol, I just came in to post the good news.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2015)

@caliscurls

Thank you Sis.

If you ever get a chance, please pick up Bel Nouvo's Moisture Quench Hair Butter (if you haven't tried it yet). 

It will change your life.

I recently purchased Sweet Potato and Red Velvet.  The Sweet Potato is absolutely decadent

ETA:  I did a Swap with one of the wonderful ladies of U1B1 and she is sending me a Tapioca.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2015)

Tonight:
Jakeala's Green Tea over my DC'er and with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: Siamese Twists Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Crème.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  I will pick some up Black Friday then...Butters are my weakness


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2015)

@caliscurls

You will love, love, love it.  My Swap (bekura) Tapioca has shipped!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 18, 2015)

Applied some KJ Naturals Pumpkin Butter to my ends. Love this butter at this time of year.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 18, 2015)

Applied NG Plantain Leave In
Sealed with Sarenzo creamy oil


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 19, 2015)

QB CTDG only.....think I'm going to pull out the pumpkin butter tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2015)

Siamese Twists:
Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Siamese Twists:
> Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme*



This again this evening with a drop or two of Kj Naturals Tingly Oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

JerriBlank said:


> Where are you buying myrrh from? How are you using it, if you don't mind me asking?


Oh hey! I bought it from the health food store. Whole foods also has it.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Oh hey! I bought it from the health food store. Whole foods also has it.


Thank you!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

JerriBlank said:


> Thank you!


Oh you asked how I use it. I put like 7-8 drops in a few tablespoons of EVOO and sunflower oil then seal with the mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2015)

A few drops of Tingle Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 20, 2015)

This morning: Bobeam in a bottle followed a very light smoothing with Bekura Java Bean & Honey.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Siamese Twists:
> Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme


This sounds nice! I might have to look in to this product. Hows the fragrance?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 20, 2015)

Twisted my hair with APB's Hair Cream, and Sarenzo's Twist Cream on a remaining section (since I ran out of APB).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2015)

@DarkJoy
You can make 'selections'  I think I have it in Pomegranate & Mango? 

Can't remember which, but will pick up one in Raspberry.

I love it!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> You can make 'selections'  I think I have it in Pomegranate & Mango?
> 
> Can't remember which, but will pick up one in Raspberry.
> ...


Thanks for responding! Is the texture like the qhemet biologics creamy or like Seyani and more butter like? 

(I really need to stop this desire to PJ   )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks for responding! Is the texture like the qhemet biologics creamy or like *Seyani and more butter like?*
> 
> (I really need to stop this desire to PJ   )




@DarkJoy

More like this.

It's very nice.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DarkJoy
> 
> More like this.
> 
> It's very nice.


Thank you!

Adding to the BF list Im pretending not to have...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> *Adding to the BF list Im pretending not to have...*



@DarkJoy

You need to get it. 

It may be a little mix of both of those. (A Cross Between a Butter & a Crème)


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2015)

Applied Sarenzo Cupuacu Milk 
Sealed with Siamese Twist Sweet potato pie cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2015)

@Beamodel

When's the next Silk Press?


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair 

It's been two weeks now so Sunday and I can't wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

Will use EVOO before my Co-Wash
Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil over my DC'er
Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Oil with my Leave-In
When my Hair Dries: Siamese Twist Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

For All You Butta'- Heads!

SIAMESE TWISTS Pre-BF Sale
Minimum $18.00 Purchase
Code = SHOPBLACK2
11/26 6:00 a.m. CST through 11/29 Midnight

Items may take 3-4 Weeks to Ship but usually will ship within 2 Weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use EVOO before my Co-Wash
> Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil over my DC'er
> Will use Jakeala's Green Tea Oil with my Leave-In
> *When my Hair Dries: Siamese Twist Pomegranate & Black Seed Hair Creme*



Ended up using:
MHC Buttery Soy (instead of the Siamese Twists) and a few drops of Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

Bobeam in a bottle sealed with NG Pumpkin butter


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Grape seed oil mix on scalp and corn oil on length today. Don't know how long I'll leave it in....



How do you like the corn oil @CodeRed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

@caliscurls

How do you do your BoBeam in a bottle?


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I loooove it!  It's the perfect moisture rich leave in. I prefer it over Jessicurl for this purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

@caliscurls

I don't think I've seen it listed on her site?  I do love the DC'ers and the Rootz Oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair that's because I made up the name 

It's really the Condish in a spray bottle mixed with water, i.e. Bobeam in a bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> that's because I made up the name
> 
> *It's really the Condish in a spray bottle mixed with water, i.e. Bobeam in a bottle.*




@caliscurls

You know I _almost _thought that!

Interesting

ETA:  Have you ever tried the DC as a DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> You know I _almost _thought that!
> 
> ...



@caliscurls 
(see eta)


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 21, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> How do you like the corn oil @CodeRed



It's ok. It's very "oily" lol... Heavier than grape seed oil. I didn't really see a difference in anything (compared to using grape seed) but I'll try it a few more times before dismissing it. I wanted to try it because I remember a thread where people were talking about corn oil being in Carol's Daugther products and other products so I thought maybe there was something to it..


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 21, 2015)

Oiled with grape seed oil mix all over scalp and hair.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> (see eta)


@IDareT'sHair 

Yes, I bought 3 (1 in each scent) a while back after reading through all the great reviews. My DC rotation is Bobeam and Jessicurl. They're my HG conditioners for sure  . Naturelle Grow is up there too but I tend to use stuff slowly and worry about the shelf life of her stuff


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I tend to use stuff slowly



This is why I have to pace myself this Black Friday...I still have unopened stuff in my cabinet from January  and today I "found" 2 unopened jars of pumpkin butter I forgot I had, lol! Pleasant surprise but still!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

@caliscurls

My bekura Tapioca came today from my Swap. 

There were some really nice things in that package.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *Yes, I bought 3 (1 in each scent) a while back after reading through all the great reviews. My DC rotation is Bobeam and Jessicurl. They're my HG conditioners for sure  . Naturelle Grow is up there too but I tend to use stuff slowly and worry about the shelf life of her stuff *




@caliscurls

Yep.  That BoBeam DC'er is  

I'm on my last Jar of Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment (so you know how long I've had that)

But I've never had a problem with any NG products going bad on me.  (knock on wood).

You got a very nice HG list of DC'ers.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> My bekura Tapioca came today from my Swap.
> 
> There were some really nice things in that package.



@IDareT'sHair let us know how you like it! I will forever have it in my stash


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> Yep.  That BoBeam DC'er is
> 
> ...



@IDareT'sHair are you trying to tempt me with NG? 

I may have to bite....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> *let us know how you like it! I will forever have it in my stash*



@caliscurls 
You make me want to pick up a back-up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

Using: Naturalista Juicy Leave-In today


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2015)

today used oyin burned pomade and camile rose curlaide butter.


----------



## Beany (Nov 22, 2015)

Mahabhringraj oil mix on scalp and wgho and db avocado twisting cream on length. Steamed for 15 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

Baggied for several hours with:
BeeMine Luscious
ED JBCO


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 22, 2015)

Sprayed Jakeala flaxseed spray. I'm gonna have to get some more during Black Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2015)

Used:
ST'icals Baked Berry Knot Fairy & a little Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Nov 23, 2015)

Will there be a 2016 challenge? If so I would like to join


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 23, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Will there be a 2016 challenge? If so I would like to join


It will start on New Years Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2015)

NaturallyBri87 said:


> *Will there be a 2016 challenge? If so I would like to join*



@NaturallyBri87
*cough*  It actually starts sometime in December (when I have time to get the names together). 

I will definitely include you on our list.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> *cough*  It actually starts sometime in December (when I have time to get the names together).
> 
> I will definitely include you on our list.



@IDareT'sHair = Please add me in too!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2015)

@trclemons 

You got it Sis.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyBri87
> *cough*  It actually starts sometime in December (when I have time to get the names together).
> 
> I will definitely include you on our list.



I'm sorry!  I was trying to help @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> *I'm sorry!  I was trying to help *



@MileHighDiva

You helped Gurl.  You helped.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 23, 2015)

Sprayed Jakeala Flaxseed 
Applied Sarenzo Avocado Leave in
Sealed Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 24, 2015)

Applied grape seed oil mix to scalp and hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 24, 2015)

Sprayed APB Refresher spray 
Sealed with Jakeala Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2015)

Steam Pure Jojoba Oil in
Use EVOO on top of my DC'er
After my Hair Dries - BeeMine Luscious Moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2015)

Using:
BeeMine Luscious Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2015)

BeeMine Luscious Hair Butter


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair, honey this is not a hijack or a disruption of the challenge but A request for you to tag me for the 2016 challenge. I want to start prepooing and oil rinsing. I like natural butters and will add another one to my sheaaloe butter next year. I've already saved a wish list of oils and butters to purchase


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried black seed oil? I want to try it but I want to know how ot performs before I do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2015)

Aggie said:


> *A request for you to tag me for the 2016 challenge. I want to start prepooing and oil rinsing. I like natural butters and will add another one to my sheaaloe butter next year. I've already saved a wish list of oils and butters to purchase*



@Aggie

You definitely will be Tagged!



Aggie said:


> *Has anyone tried black seed oil? I want to try it but I want to know how ot performs before I do. Thanks in advance.*



@Aggie

I have on more than one occasion.  Love the performance. 

The smell, umm...not so much.  Very pungent.  Not sure if it can be masked or covered up.

But I do, however, thoroughly enjoy this oil.  On the pricey side too.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 27, 2015)

Applied PBN Muru Muru
Sealed with HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Used Eden's Bodyworks Coconut Shea Leave in, sealed with APB Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil in Bday cake scent, twisted with MYHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

Will Use:
Pure Rice Brand for an Oil Steam
EVOO over DC'er
EVOO on top of Leave-In

*After my Hair Dries - Probably BeeMine Luscious


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Use:
> *Pure Rice Brand for an Oil Steam
> EVOO over DC'er
> EVOO on top of Leave-In*
> ...



Ended Up Steaming with EVOO
Used Rice Bran on top of DC'er
Will use: Rice Bran with my Leave-In


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

After prepooing and cowashing my celies, I oiled my scalp with some jbco, moisturized my babies with Donna Marie Super Buttercreme and sealed with evoo. Slapped my wig back on and will soon be heading out the door for an hour or two.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

M&S with Mizani H2O Intense and GSO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

Aggie said:


> After prepooing and cowashing my celies, I oiled my scalp with some jbco, *moisturized my babies with Donna Marie Super Buttercreme* and sealed with evoo. Slapped my wig back on and will soon be heading out the door for an hour or two.



@Aggie

Love this!


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 28, 2015)

Sprayed APB refresher spray
Sealed with Sarenzo creamy oil


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 29, 2015)

Had to go heavy to combat these freezing temperatures:
Bekura Palm Tapioca sealed with MHC Type 4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Had to go heavy to combat these freezing temperatures:
> *Bekura Palm Tapioca sealed with MHC Type 4*



@caliscurls

I can't wait to try this Combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

Used:
Siamese Twists Pomegranate & Black Seed Crème


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

@caliscurls

I went ahead and picked up a back-up of the Palm Tapioca to add to the one I got recently from another Poster.

I couldn't pass up that $14.00


----------



## Ltown (Nov 29, 2015)

used apb green tea oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 29, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with APB Green Powerhouse Oil
Moisturized my marleys with Jakeala's Nappy Butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

Pulled Out:
Hairitage Hydrations Sprout Butter (my last 8oz Jar)


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2015)

LCO:

Sprayed APB leave in

Applied Sarenzo Avocado leave in 

Sealed with HV Vatika frosting & Sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2015)

Hairitage Hydrations - Sprout


----------



## Saga (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with avocado oil?


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 30, 2015)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Does anyone have experience with avocado oil?



I've used it. Honestly, I didn't see it do much for my hair. I used it by itself, mixed in with other oils, mixed in with conditioner... maybe I just wasn't doing something right but I never really noticed a difference when doing anything with it. I like it for my skin though.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 30, 2015)

Applied grape seed oil mix to scalp and hair.

I think, when this mix is done, I'm going to start with Softee Indian Hemp for my scalp and corn oil on my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2015)

Used Hairitage Hydrations Sprout again this evening.


----------



## Saga (Nov 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> I've used it. Honestly, I didn't see it do much for my hair. I used it by itself, mixed in with other oils, mixed in with conditioner... maybe I just wasn't doing something right but I never really noticed a difference when doing anything with it. I like it for my skin though.


Thank you for the honest review,  I was thinking of using it in the winter instead of using coconut oil. Maybe I'll try apricot instead or sweet almond.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2015)

Used a few drops of:
Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

A couple drops of:
Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

A little MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 2, 2015)

Yesterday: Bekura Palm Tapioca sealed with MHC Type 4

Today: Bobeam in a bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

Used: Rice Bran Oil for an Oil Rinse
Will Use: Rice Bran over my DC'er
Will Use: Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In
*After my Hair Dries maybe ED JBCO?


----------



## Beany (Dec 2, 2015)

I finally rinsed out my dc. Used NO herbal styling oil and sarenzo leave in. Air drying in 2 plaits.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 2, 2015)

Using my KJ Naturals White Tea and Ginger Hemp Butter is delish. The smell is so soft and fresh while the butter is light and airy. Every product I have used has been bomb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> *Using my KJ Naturals White Tea and Ginger Hemp Butter is delish. The smell is so soft and fresh while the butter is light and airy. Every product I have used has been bomb.*



@Rozlewis

I'm jelly.  You have so many of her Butters! 

I guess I'm too stuck on that durn Tingly Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

Decided to use:
Annabelle's Hair Crème (Pink Sugar) & JBCO Extra Dark


----------



## Aggie (Dec 2, 2015)

Oiled my scalp tonight with jbco/sulfur/mn mix, moisturized my hair with my DM Super Buttercreme and sealed with with Shealoe butter. 




CodeRed said:


> Applied grape seed oil mix to scalp and hair.
> 
> I think, when this mix is done, I'm going to start with Softee Indian Hemp for my scalp and corn oil on my length.



@CodeRed, grapeseed oil is a very light oil and probably not rich enough for your hair. It is so light, it can be used on the face without causing any issues. Some people may be allergic to the nut oils so grapeseed oil is a great alternative oil to use.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> I'm jelly.  You have so many of her Butters!
> 
> I guess I'm too stuck on that durn Tingly Oil.



@IDareT'sHair 

You have to try her butters. I love Marie Dean butters and these are comparable to those butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

@Rozlewis 
You give really great reviews on her Butters!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 2, 2015)

I melted my raw Shea butter accidentally. I added sweet almond oil as well as an essential oil while it was melted and stuck it in the freezer.  It got a bit too hard so I put it in the microwave for like 10 seconds and whipped it. Between freezing and melting and putting it in the microwave did it completely lose all of its nutrients?


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 3, 2015)

Aggie said:


> @CodeRed, grapeseed oil is a very light oil and probably not rich enough for your hair. It is so light, it can be used on the face without causing any issues. Some people may be allergic to the nut oils so grapeseed oil is a great alternative oil to use.



I think so too. I've used grape seed oil to mix with conditioners and my hair turned out shiny and soft but I really think that using a heavier/richer oil will be more beneficial to my scalp in the future. I think I'm going for black onion next, macadamia, then kukui. I've used castor and I really liked it but I want to experiment with others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2015)

Used:
Annabelle's Perfect Blend - Pink Sugar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2015)

Did a nice scalp massage with:
Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2015)

I just did a scalp massage myself with jbco and ylang ylang and lavender essential oils. Hope i get a good night's rest


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2015)

Aggie said:


> *I just did a scalp massage myself with jbco and ylang ylang and lavender essential oils. Hope i get a good night's rest*



@Aggie

WOW! Sounds Slobbery Good. 

Rest well Sis.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> WOW! Sounds Slobbery Good.
> 
> Rest well Sis.


@IDareT'sHair, , that is so funny  but yeah it's good. Smells divine too. Good stuff!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 3, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 3, 2015)

Everbody is massaging, so I did to with HV Cocasta Oil.  Also M&S with Mizani Intense H2O and the HV oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2015)

@MileHighDiva

Yup.  We all getting our Massages on tonight!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> Yup.  We all getting our Massages on tonight!



I'm glad I joined in with you ladies. 

I wish I would've listened BF 2014, when you told me to order the Cocasta oil from HV.  I only got the Methi set then and my tried and true Vatika Frosting.  I've been missing out on this great oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 3, 2015)

Applied APB Pudding to length...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2015)

Used Hairitage Hydrations Sprout this a.m.  Will use it again this evening.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 4, 2015)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp and massaged for 5 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

Used:
Extra Virgin Organic Coconut Oil on Dry Hair
Will Steam with Black Seed Oil
Use Pure Rice Bran Oil on Top of my Leave-In and DC'er
After Hair Dries Bel Nouvo Sweet Potato Souffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> *I would've listened BF 2014, when you told me to order the Cocasta oil from HV.  I only got the Methi set then and my tried and true Vatika Frosting.  I've been missing out on this great oil*.



@MileHighDiva

This post made me pull mine out. 

Only problem, I already had an Open Bottle. 

Now I have x2 open ones.

I should have checked my Stash before ripping the plastic and opening up another one


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> This post made me pull mine out.
> 
> ...



It smells all Almond-y.  I like it! 

I know that you don't like to have multiples of the same product open at the same time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> *It smells all Almond-y.  I like it!
> 
> I know that you don't like to have multiples of the same product open at the same time *



@MileHighDiva

It does kinda smell like Cherry-Almond.

Girl, I am beyond ticked. 

Now I have x2 new/full bottles opened.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 5, 2015)

Grape seed oil mix on scalp and hair tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

Just bought myself another Donna Marie super buttercreme today. I love this butter and ran out of 2 days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

@Aggie

I love it too.  I am trying to hold on to my x2 Jars. 

I forgot to check the DM Site BF to see if she was having a Sale.

I woulda' loved to have gotten x2 more.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 5, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

Used:
Darcy's Botancials Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Conditioning Butter


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2015)

used HH castor oil infusion and jbco


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2015)

Applied Siamese Twist Strawberry Coils
Sealed with APB Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2015)

M&S with Mizani H2O Intense and HV Cocasta Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been using:
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter

*I also pulled out Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew to use as well*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 9, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> M&S with Mizani H2O Intense and HV Cocasta Oil.


Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2015)

I used several smelly oils today for an Oil Soak:
Mustard
Neem
Black Seed

I used EV CO on top of my DC'er to Steam with.  Will use Jojoba with my L-I. 

When my Hair Dries, maybe HV's Cocasta Shikakai


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 9, 2015)

Applied scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 9, 2015)

Been using Bobeam in a bottle all week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2015)

DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2015)

Using my TPS Coffee pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2015)

Used:
Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew this evening


----------



## Beany (Dec 10, 2015)

Db avocado and plum twisting cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2015)

Used 1 or 2 drops of Tingly Oil (Kj Naturals)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2015)

Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew.  And a little DB Eucalyptus & Mint on edges & nape.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 11, 2015)

Keeping my edges in  check.......applied Darcy's Botanicals Coco Bean Whip and sealed with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

Doing an Oil Soak this a.m. with: Pure Mustard Seed Oil

Will also use: Pure Rice Bran with my DC'er and maybe with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries?  Oyin's Handmade Hair Dew


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 12, 2015)

Yesterday - Bobeam in a bottle followed by MHC Type 4 
Today - Nada, my hair feels soft still. I was going to moisturize and seal again after steaming a bit in the shower today but it feels lovely so I left it alone for the most part. I used a touch of Berkura Sevenfold on the very end of my french braid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

@caliscurls 
My bekura Shipped.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 12, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I keep going back to the site in temptation to buy more Sevenfold, lol. I have 1 jar almost empty and 2 new jars from black friday. Don't really need more, but with this "final goodbye" mess   I might give in and buy a little more..even though 1 jar lasts me a year  ...I know PJ problems, lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

@caliscurls

So...It's the Final Good-Bye on the Sevenfold Butter?...  I don't think I was aware of that?

I think that's the Citrusy one right?  Lemme go look.

ETA:  I see the Tonga Mask is on Sale too.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 12, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair yep that's the one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

@caliscurls

I see the Tonga Hair Creme is also on Sale.  Did you get that too?

I did a Swap recently with another Poster who sent me: Tapioca and a Whiskey Vanilla.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2015)

Used TPC Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2015)

Taliah Waajid Medicated Hair Grease


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> I see the Tonga Hair Creme is also on Sale.  Did you get that too?
> 
> I did a Swap recently with another Poster who sent me: Tapioca and a Whiskey Vanilla.



@IDareT'sHair 
Yep, it smells delicious. I was going to pass because the Bobeam is working  superbly as a moisturizer but curiosity got the best of me. It has that interesting sponge-like look that the Tapioca has before you touch it for the first time but when you rub it between your fingers it's definitely soft like a mousse. Will probably give it a try next week.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 13, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> Used TPC Coffee Pomade



@Rozlewis have you found any benefits to using this over the long term since it contains coffee grinds? I used it briefly last year or the year before but the grinds were a little much for me. I still have a jar left....maybe I'll put it to use again


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 13, 2015)

Bekura Java Bean and Honey Balm to tame my edges.
Bekura Sevenfold at the very end of my braid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2015)

@caliscurls

Excellent Review!  I also read your Great review in the b.a.s.k. Thread.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 13, 2015)

Oiled my scalp with APB's Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## curlyTisME (Dec 13, 2015)

Haven't in forever but tonight I lightly greased my scalp. Blowout is going on two weeks old. Still bouncy and light.

My scalp felt so parched. Now it feels a lot better.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 14, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2015)

Will use:
Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Conditioning Butter


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 14, 2015)

Oiled scalp and edges with my homemade oil mix 
Sealed twists with Oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2015)

Used 5 or 6 Drops of Kj Naturals Tingly Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 14, 2015)

Bekura Tonga Mousse Opulent Hair Creme


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 14, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Bekura Tonga Mousse Opulent Hair Creme


Will you please provide us with a review of this product?  TIA


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 14, 2015)

@MileHighDiva  Definitely. After I've used it a few more times I'll post a full update.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

LCOB'd with SD WGBC, SD CDLS, GSO and Jakeala Pink Sugar Cookie Parfait.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2015)

Applied SSI Seyani to damp length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2015)

Oyin Handmade Hair Dew


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2015)

Doing a HOT with garlic oil, onion oil, EVOO, rice bran oil, and sweet almond oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @Rozlewis have you found any benefits to using this over the long term since it contains coffee grinds? I used it briefly last year or the year before but the grinds were a little much for me. I still have a jar left....maybe I'll put it to use again



@caliscurls 

There is something about this coffee pomade that I love. It took some getting used to because there are times when I massage my scalp that I can feel the little coffee grinds but it does not bother me. I find that when I am on a stretch this pomade keeps my new growth moisturized and happy. I try to use a product until it is gone so I will probably be using this for a few months. After I finish I can let you know how it works long-term.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Coffee Pomade. Sealed my ends with Jar of Joe.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 15, 2015)

Sprayed APB refresher spray - sugar cookie
Applied - SSI cranberry cream 
Sealed - Sarenzo creamy oil


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 15, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Doing a HOT with garlic oil, onion oil, EVOO, rice bran oil, and sweet almond oil.



That sounds great! Are you doing this combo for a specific reason?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> That sounds great! Are you doing this combo for a specific reason?



I went all out in my local Indian grocery store earlier this year. I'm just trying to use up my inventory; bonus if it helps with growth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2015)

Using Extra Virgin Olive for my Oil Rinsing today.  May also pull out Rice Bran to use with my Leave-In.

After my Hair Dries: Bel Nouvo's Red Velvet Cake Moisture Quench Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2015)

Bekura Tonga Mousse...so far so good but going to give it another week before saying a peep


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 16, 2015)

Applied Sarenzo Avocado leave in
Sealed APB Green powerhouse oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2015)

Soultanicals: Watermelon Marula


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 17, 2015)

Applied ST Can't believe it's knot cocoa 
Sealed with APB green powerhouse oil


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 18, 2015)

Bobeam in a bottle around hairline only...rest of may hair feels good still from yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2015)

Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2015)

Will use a couple dabs of ST'icals Pumpkin Knot Butta' tonight.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 18, 2015)

Applied TPS Coffee Pomade to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

Will use:
EVCO
Babbasu Oil
Rice Bran
EVOO
Sweet Nature By Eddie's Keratin Creme
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2015)

Used:

Bel Nouvo Avocado & Shea Healthy Hair Milk


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2015)

Used my TPS Coffee Pomade tonight.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 20, 2015)

A smidge of "I can't believe it's knot cocoa"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2015)

ST'icals Knot Pumpkin Butta'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2015)

Bel Nouvo's Red Velvet Cake Quench Moisture Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2015)

Used TPS Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2015)

This Evening: M:C Goji Silk Hair Lotion


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 22, 2015)

Bel Nouvo Quench Moisture Butter 
APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

Oil Pre-Rinsed with EVCO
Will use Red Palm Oil and Rice Bran Oil today

After my Hair Dries: Maybe HV's Cocasta Oil and Bel Nouvo's Moisture Quench Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 23, 2015)

I applied Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade to edges. I m&s my hair with Jakeala Nappy Hair Cream and Amla Shea Hair Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *After my Hair Dries: Maybe HV's Cocasta Oil and Bel Nouvo's Moisture Quench Butter*


Ended up using: Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2015)

Massaged scalp with the TPS Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Beany (Dec 23, 2015)

Oil soak/detangle with NO finishing oil and herbal oil and WGHO

Got a caramel treatment in now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2015)

Used a couple swipes of BN Sweet Potato Souffle


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 23, 2015)

BN Vanilla QM Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 23, 2015)

Retwisted with QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2015)

Darcys Eucalyptus & Mint Conditioning Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2015)

Baggying with:
Hairveda's Cocasta Shikakai Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 25, 2015)

Bekura Tonga Mousse


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2015)

Last week I used APB Cupuacu & Avocado Moisturizer. This stuff is sooo good! Kept my hair soft and moisturized for days...a little goes a long way too. I didn't even feel like I needed to seal.

Yesterday I used SSI Honey Buttercream Moisturizer. Left my hair airy and soft. Definitely a good one. We'll see about staying power in the next couple days. I sealed with the new Honey Castor Softening Balm. Nice castor based oil.


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 25, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Bekura Tonga Mousse


How is it?  Please review.  thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2015)

Used:
DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Conditioning Scalp Butter


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 26, 2015)

Last night Bekura Tonga Mousse sealed with Bekura 7 Fold

@naturalyogini coming soon!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 27, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair @naturalyogini 
I put a review for the Tonga Mouse in the BASK thread here: BASK products


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2015)

Baggying with:
Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Milk and a little Kj Naturals Tingly Oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 27, 2015)

Massaged scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 27, 2015)

Used:
APB Green Powerhouse Oil to Prepoo
Smooth Naturals Perfect Moisture Hair Milk
Soultanicals Marula Melon


----------

